# Twilight By Stephenie Meyer



## Love (Aug 19, 2006)

I was searching online for a certain book that my friend recommended to me, me and a couple of my friends sort of have a vampire craze (but its more of an inside joke) and she told me about this really good vampire book she read, well, while i was looking for it I found another book about vampires(called "Twilight") that had won awards and was said to be very good, so i went to my library and sighed it out. If you love vampire books then you defininitly hafta check out this book, I LOVED IT!!! And ther is three more books in the series to come.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Aug 20, 2006)

Oooh my friends are obsessed with Twilight.  I wanted to buy it so I went to Chapters but for some odd reason it wasn't there =[


----------



## Vietangel18 (Aug 20, 2006)

I love this book to death!  It got me totally obsessed with vampires.
A friend recommended it to me, so she let me borrow her book.  Once I started to read it I couldn't stop.  I love the humor and romance it has.  
I can't wait for September, I think that's when the new one is coming out.  It's called _New Moon_.
Now that I think about it, I've never returned _Twilight_ to my friend.


----------



## Love (Aug 20, 2006)

OMG YA...I cant wait for the next book to come out...it you go to her site u can read the first chapter of it!!!!


----------



## Vietangel18 (Aug 21, 2006)

~Gaara+Me=Love~ said:
			
		

> OMG YA...I cant wait for the next book to come out...it you go to her site u can read the first chapter of it!!!!



I know, I go to this Twilight forum and his has updates about her books, including the first chapter.
I CAN'T READ IT!!!  I have to get the Adobe Reader thing to read it.  
I can't wait for September.


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

*Twilight and New Moon By Stephenie Meyer*

These are vampire novels that rock the world guys- best book you could find. Action packed with every witty comment you could think of and more.

Had me on the floor in stitches. 

I reccomend this to anyone and everyone. Go Get It! Now!


----------



## Vietangel18 (Sep 10, 2006)

I just got her new book today!  It's really interesting at the beginning, but somehow amusing.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 11, 2006)

Really good, just finished Twilight.


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Sep 23, 2006)

Nyah! YES! I was hoping for someone to create a thread on the Twilight series >w< I just finished New Moon, and I'm literally dying for 'Eclipse.' 2007 is too far away, and I can't seem to bear reading another book =.=


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Sep 23, 2006)

Another thread about the series >>>>.<<<< *is overwhelmingly cheerful* 
It is a wonderful novel of a horror/romance genre. The imagery, witty comments, and characters are easily lovable ^_^ Except for Jacob Black, my dislike for him increased rapidly after reading New Moon.

I don't intend on bashing him because I know it's difficult for someone to let go of someone they believe to be (supposedly) 'the one.' The reason is because he's been constantly irritating----I know that ''Bella loves EDWARD, DEAL WITH IT *shriek* " is too painfully direct, but he seems to be ruining all the beautiful scenarios I had in mind. Although he does play a role on continuing the series with his final decision, so I guess I have to appreciate his importance in the book.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Twilight series portrays particular groups (or covens) of vampires who have chosen the unorthodox (or unusual) way of living with their thirst. I personally am terrified of vampires, but ironically, I've become exceedingly interested in them (reading multiple vampire series---Anne Rice novels, etc.).  




I do recommend Twilight fans to add 'Kiss by a rose-Seal' to their Twilight or New Moon playlist ^_^ I know I'm not entitled to give out so much info---- Sorry for being too enthusiastic >_<

Err.........I was pretty certain that the posts I posted were not both placed in the same thread. I'm very sorry that this seems like a double post ^_^;


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 18, 2007)

I absolutely love this book... at first, I didn't really know anything about it, but my friends and most of the girls in my P.E and English classes wouldn't shut up about it, so I decided to buy it and check it out for myself.

I am now completely and utterly addicted to *Twilight* _AND_ N*ew Moon*.

Stephenie Meyer is made of win.


----------



## Gaara (Mar 18, 2007)

Such an amazing book! I love it to death, can't wait for Eclipse to come out. Best book I've ever read. Love the Japanese version.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't read/seen the Japanese version. What's that one like?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 23, 2007)

I love this book.  New moon was really good as well.  I can't wait for the next.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 23, 2007)

^ Neither can I.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 27, 2007)

I love _Twilight _and _New Moon_ as well. The next installment is called _Eclipse_, and it's coming out on August 7 this year.



Lady Azura said:


> I haven't read/seen the Japanese version. What's that one like?



I heard the Japanese version was in manga form. I found some pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shade (Mar 28, 2007)

Yo Rhyth, where did you get those scans?


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 30, 2007)

Shade said:


> Yo Rhyth, where did you get those scans?


I found them at Stephenie Meyer's official website, in the _Twilight_/_New Moon_ International sections.


Wish I can find the whole thing though.


----------



## Woodrokiro (Mar 31, 2007)

I can't WAIT to read it. My friend is obsessed with it, and my other friend who has the only library copy refuses to turn it in


----------



## stardust (Apr 13, 2007)

I love Twilight!
Have to get New Moon though.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 21, 2007)

i <3 it! but I need new moon.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

New moon is good <3


*Spoiler*: __ 



despite noticable lack of edward for most of it :/ it was still just as good as twighlight <3




can't wait for the third one to come out <3

I also hope she decides to publish twighlight from edwards POV...from the looks of it (the snippet i read on her site) she might be.


----------



## Star (Apr 30, 2007)

I read both in three days. Even when i wanted to stop reading i couldnt. I was sooo hooked!

It's the best series i have ever read in my whole life and i have read alot of books.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 1, 2007)

HA! I got my hands on new moon <33333


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

i loved that book!!! can't wait to read the rest!!


----------



## Star (May 5, 2007)

I read both books in 2 anda  helf days. i was sooo hooked. I still am.


----------



## Spiffeh. (May 5, 2007)

It's sad how hooked I am...

Twilight is _exactly _my brand of heroin.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 5, 2007)

I* LOVE* Twilight!  

I'm actually righting a book report on it right now!


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 8, 2007)

I love-love-loved Twilight.

New Moon wasn't as good, but I can't WAIT for the next one. 



Is it called 'Eclipse'? (I just kinda looked through the thread and saw that name...)

I heard from a kid at school that it was going to be Edward's POV through New Moon. <3

New Moon kept on ticking me off because Edward wouldn't appear.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 11, 2007)

^ I think some kid at school is talking about Midnight Sun, something Stephenie Meyer writes in her spare time. It's Edward's POV from the first book, Twilight. You can read the first chapter on her website. It's hilarious. 

Anyway, I love this book. It's my favorite.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, I red both books in a little less then two days. I so <3 jacob and edward. I really can't wait for eclipse.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#295 (Jul 18, 2007)

I just finished New Moon. I'm truly in love with Stephenie Meyer's books


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jul 18, 2007)

Love love LOVE this book. Sadly I haven't been able to read _New Moon_, but I plan on buying it. A good friend of mine who used to live in Arizona has been to a ton of Stephenie Meyer's book signings there, and she even got to go to the Eclipse Prom a few months back. 

Stephenie Meyers even remembers her name. XD


----------



## Shade (Jul 18, 2007)

Eclipse in 19 days. XD


----------



## Circe (Jul 18, 2007)

People seem to absolutely obsessed with it, though I can't see why. =/ I read the first book and saw nothing special. From the summaries I've heard the other two are just about angsting teenagers. Not exactly what I'd like to read.


----------



## ラブポップ♡ (Jul 23, 2007)

Shade said:


> Eclipse in 19 days. XD



w00t now 15!  Already preordered it!


----------



## Love (Jul 23, 2007)

I cant wait for it to come out XD


----------



## ラブポップ♡ (Aug 7, 2007)

Eclipse is out!


----------



## Dango (Aug 7, 2007)

I heard about it too, but have yet to buy it. 


I'm skeptical, because supernatural books seem a little too.. I don't know, dream-like to me. Tends to stray too far from reality. 

Maybe I'll give it a try, though. Have heard nothing but positive reviews from the people who have read this.


----------



## Shade (Aug 8, 2007)

w00t! Who got Eclipse? It's freakin' amazing!


----------



## Foretold (Aug 16, 2007)

Spoilers from Eclipse


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know, I can't believe Bella makes out with Jake, and in the end he runs away, so sad, but i can't wait till the forth book


----------



## Beau Logan (Aug 16, 2007)

I think I'm the only person to hate this series.

*Ronery*


----------



## Shade (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, you are.


----------



## Beau Logan (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome                 .


----------



## Shade (Aug 16, 2007)

No, not really. =)


----------



## Beau Logan (Aug 17, 2007)

To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 21, 2007)

I love Twilight I'm starting to read the third book now, I love Marcus and Caius I feel sorry for them I wonder how they deal with Aro. My least favorite character is Jacob.


----------



## Foretold (Aug 21, 2007)

How can you hate Jake, he is my favorite character


----------



## Nikitaa (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning this book, I remember I had it on my mental 'to-read-list' but yeah.. been always procrastinatin


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually I remember somebody I hate more than Jake, Billy he annoys me.


----------



## Foretold (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you hate all the werewolfs?


----------



## Sen316 (Aug 23, 2007)

A friend of mine kept bugging me non-stop to read Twilight. So last summer when I was bored and looking for books, I bought Twilight and New Moon. I've been crazy about them ever since. *sigh* I've honestly read them about eight times each. =/

I'm also reading Eclipse for the second time. 

I really really want to like Jacob again like I did before he became a werewolf, but now he reminds me too much of Richard from the Anita Blake novels, so it's really hard. =C


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 9, 2007)

Agent Rio said:


> I think I'm the only person to hate this series.
> 
> *Ronery*



Nope, I think I hate this series as much as you. The mary-sues in this book are really annoying. 
I looking at you Bella and Edward.


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 17, 2008)

Twilight is Amazing!  The movie is coming out this December, and I'm really excited to go see that.  It looks like it's actually well made, unlike most movies based pop-culture books.  We'll see if it actually lives up to its name though.  

If you like Twilight Art, there's alot to be found here:


and I have some on my account here:


----------



## karaseechakra (May 17, 2008)

I addore this book so much!
I borrowed it off of my friend and i coulden't put it down. I'm on to new moon now!


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2008)

I tried but they were to boring.


----------



## Voynich (May 17, 2008)

It's about a fucking sparkling vampire people. It's amusing, but only because it barely ascends fanfiction level and that's because it IS spellchecked.


----------



## Shamandalie (May 17, 2008)

Sen316 said:


> I really really want to like Jacob again like I did before he became a werewolf, but now he reminds me too much of Richard from the Anita Blake novels, so it's really hard. =C



GWAH, same here. When I started the books, I didn't have neither high, nor low expectations. There was just one thing, I wanted to enjoy it... and for that I wished that it WOULDN'T HAVE A LOVE TRIANGLE.
I read the Anita Blake series (well, only up to the 9th book because I gave up with the 10th) and I was extremely fed up with triangles. 
At first I really liked Jacob, he was nice, young and everything, but after he became a werewolf he got extremely annoying. 
*Spoiler*: _eclipse_ 



Though he doesn't annoy me as much as Bella's "love" for him which really came out of nowhere. I didn't enjoy Eclipse thanks to that.




Anyway, related to the books? I really like them. I don't think they are perfect or anything like that, and it annoys me when some fans say it's better than Harry Potter and so (which certainly isn't true) mostly because THAT'S WHY there are a lot of haters, and I really hate it that a lot of people start reading it while thinking "Oh well it's that popular damn shit" and thanks to that, of course they won't like it. But that kind aggravates me a lot, too, which makes an opinion about it without knowing anything at all.

Honestly? I wish Twilight wasn't popular at all. Most of the fans are crazy, the haters break my hearts, it's really not worth it. We enjoy it, you don't, that's it, let it be.


----------



## yes (May 17, 2008)

i love twilight! its now my favorite book i finished reading it 20 minutes ago  my sis "latina-chan" is reading it rite now  but its such a good book i think im in love with it pek


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2008)

Voynich said:


> It's about a fucking sparkling vampire people. It's amusing, but only because it barely ascends fanfiction level and that's because it IS spellchecked.



Wouldn't it be awesome if it weren't?


----------



## Voynich (May 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if it weren't?



It would. And from a positive point of view, this being published opens a whole new chance at your work being published.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2008)

I don't know whether to take that as an insult. From venom soaked lips...


----------



## Ravenmane (Jul 4, 2008)

Beau Logan said:


> I think I'm the only person to hate this series.
> 
> *Ronery*



I'm almost sure i'm going to get negged for this, but no, you're not alone in your dislike of this series. 

Personally I couldn't help but hear about it with all of the gaggles of fangirls throughout town absolutely raving about the book, so i decided to pick up a copy and read it {along with New Moon and Eclipse}; give it a shot, yanno? 

Much to my displeasure, upon finishing the series a few weeks later, i couldn't help but feel that the series itself was mediocre at best, and did not deserve a vast majority of the hype it had recieved from the masses. Even more disappointing is the thought of Twilight being made into a movie, when there are many more deserving works out there (*coughcatcherintheryecough*). 

Granted, i'm still going to inevitably end up picking up a copy of both Breaking Dawn and Midnight Sun. Perhaps they'll be better than their predecessors.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

I hate it as well. 

I liked it at first, but as time past I realized how stupid it is. It does read like a fanfiction, there is no chemistry between the two "lovers" and the story is so weak.


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 4, 2008)

Twilight is the best book Ive ever read! :risu Me and my friends are totally obsessed with it.X3


----------



## Ravenmane (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hate it as well.
> 
> I liked it at first, but as time past I realized how stupid it is. It does read like a fanfiction, there is no chemistry between the two "lovers" and the story is so weak.



But then, Voynich made a valid point a bit earlier. 

If a literary work as fundamentally weak as Twilight can be published *and* be received well by an audience, then other, more fundamentally strong literary works have a far greater chance of being published/well-received. 

----------------
Now playing: 
via


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 5, 2008)

Ravenmane said:


> But then, Voynich made a valid point a bit earlier.
> 
> If a literary work as fundamentally weak as Twilight can be published *and* be received well by an audience, then other, more fundamentally strong literary works have a far greater chance of being published/well-received.



Either that or it normalises the idea that mainstream books should be simplistic and means that the main stream will reject more sophisticated works on the fact it's not got the oh-so familiarness that is the appeal of such books.

In all honesty, I doubt this series will make that much of a difference.


----------



## Caladan Brood (Jul 6, 2008)

Twilight is epic fail.
Its another case of a writer with decent storytelling abilites, but complete lack of writing skills doing well within a fantasy market that frankly, is unsophisticated and simple.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 7, 2008)

Caladan Brood said:


> Twilight is epic fail.
> Its another case of a writer with decent storytelling abilites, but complete lack of writing skills doing well within a fantasy market that frankly, is unsophisticated and simple.



J.K. Rowling #2?


----------



## Ravenmane (Jul 7, 2008)

^Probably, but within all fairness, i'll wait until i read through Breaking Dawn/Midnight Sun before I start comparing Stephenie Meyer to J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Circe (Jul 14, 2008)

The series is utter shit.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

Twilight is definitely not the best book I've ever read. But there is something about the book series that makes me love them, a lot. Maybe it's because I'm a sucker for romance and Twilight has great romance. I agree that vampires coming after Bella every single time is a little unrealistic but meh, the books are such easy reads that I don't care  they're entertaining nontheless.


----------



## Takadeshi (Jul 17, 2008)

Caladan Brood said:


> Twilight is epic fail.
> Its another case of a writer with decent storytelling abilites, but complete lack of writing skills doing well within a fantasy market that frankly, is unsophisticated and simple.


The truth, it has been spoken.

Twilight is mediocre at best, writing is solid but plot and romance are iffy. Sparkling, incrediably handsome, intelligent vampire boy anyone?


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Circe said:


> The series is utter shit.



Quoted for utter truth.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Quoted for utter truth.



                 .


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

I hear they say Twilight is better than Harry Potter


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I hear they say Twilight is better than Harry Potter



It's not even close to HP.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 18, 2008)

Twilight has NO romance. Honestly, are you all insane? What Bella and Edward have is those most unhealthy, obsessive and manipulative relationship ever and everyone is going "AWWW TRUE LOVE GAIZ <3". It's abusive, full of emotional blackmail and lacks any kind of natural chemistry. Someone should slap Meyer for making naive little girls believe that's love.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I hear they say Twilight is better than Harry Potter



It's not better than Harry Potter imo. I honestly don't know why people even compare the two  both good stories but they're completely different.


----------



## Morwain (Jul 19, 2008)

My friends forced me to read this series and I actually like it....it's not my favorite but, it's good....


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 28, 2008)

It's one of the best series. I'm not really into romance, but these books has changed my mind, though I have yet to read a romantic book as good as Twilight. These books had robbed me from sleep, food and more!! I simply couldn't put them down, the only other book which turned me into a zombie had been The Count of Monte Cristo.

I can't wait for the last book


----------



## Vincentre (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahh. The last book. I want to read it but I don't at the same time. New Moon and Eclipse were interesting in a sense.

I think the original was the best: Twilight, that is.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 30, 2008)

Only 3 more days until Breaking Dawn is released.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 3, 2008)

This book gets waaaaaay tooo much Hype. Its a really good book but not my favorite interpretation of Vampires. ANyway, it seems now EVERYONE is reading it and im not too interested in it anymore. I owned Twilight when it FIRST came out. Hecka days ago, then I read the other two..and was highly dissapointed. Breaking Dawn is good though makes up for New Moon and Eclipse.


----------



## Ravenmane (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, i absolutely cannot agree that Breaking Dawn makes up for New Moon or Eclipse. As expected, the book was far too much hype, leaving it ultimately unsatisfying.


----------



## Clue (Aug 3, 2008)

Breaking Dawn was okay, definitely better than New Moon in my opinion.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the whole pregnancy thing was a bit odd, and both Bella and Edward seemed really out of character to me.  Plus, what the hell kind of name is Renesmee?!  Nessie is even worse.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

I heard the last book sucked!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

Awful series, talentless author.

Took alarming enjoyment out of camping the midnight release, and spoiling the book for all the fans.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I heard the last book sucked!



lol chee you twilight hater


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Aug 3, 2008)

Just read the spoilers from the last book. And wow, I can only think of one word to describe it: *LAME.* 

This whole series just... well, sucks.

Now if you'll excuse me, I've got to go finish reading The Vampire Lestat


----------



## Iria (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I liked it 

I think people take themselves too seriously.

Sometimes I just want to read for the pure entertainment value of a series...and this one truly kept me entertained.

I loved the whole series and cant wait for the different perspectives to come out


----------



## BaraXAkuma (Aug 4, 2008)

How do people finish that giant freakin book in one day!? Ugh, I got it the first day it came out and I'm only on page like 20. But I haven't read it that much. Breaking dawn has to be the biggiest book I have read so far... well, I'm still reading it but still Either that or The Host... Still haven't finished that either. I need to cathc up on my reading. But there are too many to read. This has got to be my favorite series. Though sometimes I lose interes I like the plot. I think Stephenie Meyer is a pretty talented author. But that is my opinion.


----------



## Mia (Aug 4, 2008)

started to read the first book. made through half of it. still no actions. and feels like im reading a fanfiction >.>


----------



## ishodoluvmudkipz (Aug 4, 2008)

book sucked

movies gonna suck

end of story


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 5, 2008)

EDWARD!!!! pek


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 5, 2008)

I though _Harry Potter_ had been tortured with the inevitable hype; now I see it hardly compares. This series is ridiculous. It's plastered upon blogs and profiles of every female from ten to twenty, and half of them pull nothing from it other than "OHMIGOD LUV." And comparing _Harry Potter_ to the_ Twilight_ series is annoying, too.

Just . . . reminescent of a fanfiction, wasn't that great.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 5, 2008)

Iria said:


> Well I liked it
> 
> I think people take themselves too seriously.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

If I wanted to read something serious then I would. There are plenty of other things out there to read.

I can't wait for other perspectives too.  Reading this thread is the first time I have heard that there will be other points of view.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2008)

Just finished Breaking Dawn. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Overall, this book was good, I think. Better than New Moon, but not as good as Eclipse, and definitely not as good as Twilight.

The whole baby plot was strange. However, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be so that's good. But... Reenesme... what kind of name is that?!  Nessie is better, only by a little bit though, so I have no idea why Bella was hating on that name.

I wanted to see Bella struggle with being a newborn. That would have made an interesting book. However, she skips over the newborn phase. Boo. 

And where's my epic battle against the Volturi? 

There was also a lack of Alice.

Everything else in the book was good though. I nearly died of laughter when I realized Jacob imprinted on Nessie. People may hate that, but I liked it.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 6, 2008)

Still reading Breaking Dawn  (a noble Twi-hard or Twilighter )


----------



## Utz (Aug 11, 2008)

I liked it, despite what others have said. Finished it last night, and just started the Twilight series last week - couldn't put them down. 


*Spoiler*: _Breaking Dawn_ 



I thought a fight between the gathered vampires and the Volturi would have been exciting, but the end nonetheless was satisfying to me. I'm happy that Bella became a vampire and was able to exercise self-control. I've read comments and reviews that have stated a level of disgust/frustration at the whole pregnancy and sex-life plot. But come on, this is a modern era. Have the maturity to deal with it, it's not like teenagers don't feel these things in the first place. Meyer is taking those feelings and projecting them onto her characters. People are using that as an excuse to hate the book. All in all a very nice series that kept me supremely entertained and almost transfixed for days.


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 11, 2008)

I love this series. Though Mrs. Meyer has some weak points in the book, I think she writes human emotion extremely well. It can so scary how realistic she can be. Even though I've heard on many occasions that Bella is a whiny, helpless little Mary-Sue, Stephenie Meyer portrays that helpless and fear right on. I really enjoy reading about how a girl feels like when all she wants to do is devote herself to the man she loves. It only really hits home when you, yourself, have felt that type of attachment.

I'm half-way done Eclipse and Breaking Dawn is sitting on my shelf, waiting for me.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 12, 2008)

I honestly love this series. (: Most people who hate it haven't read it. Sure, it is advertised non-stop, but don't let what bloggers/people say help you decide what you'll think of it. Try it for yourself. It's a good series.


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

If you like whiney Mary-Sue whores and perfect vampires with FLAWLESS WHITE TEETH go ahead.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 12, 2008)

At points she portrayed emotion well, and then during other times she seemed to swing into left field and capture nothing at all. The emotional see-saw grated my nerves a bit. What Aishiteru mentioned [ devotion ] was the _one_ aspect I really enjoyed; her style, though, seemed to fluctuate oddly. Still, overall, wasn't great, and again, compared to Harry Potter?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 13, 2008)

I actually worked a midnight release for Breaking Dawn.  Then read it the next day.  I was a big fan of this series.  I can't wait for Midnight Sun when it eventually comes out.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 13, 2008)

me too 
I can't wait for Midnight sun!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 13, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I actually worked a midnight release for Breaking Dawn.  Then read it the next day.  I was a big fan of this series.  I can't wait for Midnight Sun when it eventually comes out.


You've read the first chapter of Midnight Sun, right? I did and I loved it.  I can't wait for the book either.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Aug 19, 2008)

i know! *squeal* i really cant wait for the movie either! december 12th!!!!  i hope they dont screw it up....like another certain movie that was supposed to be a hit.   
*cou-Eragon-gh*
stupid first time directors.


does anyone know when midnight sun will come out?


----------



## Utz (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually the movie got pushed up to November 21 since Harry Potter 6 got pushed back till next year. 

And as for Midnight Sun, I've read that Meyer has said she wants no date/limit on it because it pressures her. But my guess is sometime summer/fall of next year.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 19, 2008)

I've read the four books. They're alright, not very amazing in my opinion.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 19, 2008)

Still haven't read Breaking Dawn


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 19, 2008)

^^I know right^^ My mom is calling it Harry Potter


----------



## ethereal (Aug 20, 2008)

^ I edited my post because I remembered I'd already said that I wished people wouldn't compare Twilight to Harry Potter. But yeah I know, it's so annoying when people do that. They're completely different stories. There's nothing similar with them


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

I've heard so much about the series, but I still haven't read it yet. I'm sure everyone would say it's a great series, so I'll just ask, where would you all place this in your top ten books?


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> I've heard so much about the series, but I still haven't read it yet. I'm sure everyone would say it's a great series, so I'll just ask, where would you all place this in your top ten books?



It would be number 1 on my_ Top 10: Fuck, I Gotta Burn This Crap _list.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

^ O_o I stand corrected! Maybe I shouldn't read it?


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't even touch it. It's full of Gary-Stu sparkley (they sparkle in the sunshine, screw burning to a horrid death) vampires that suck on animal blood cause they're too pussy to kill a human. And Bella, the main character? Crap, the bitch doesn't stop falling down but that doesn't stop her from being a complete Mary-Sue douchebag.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 20, 2008)

Chee, your hate amuses me


----------



## Adonis (Aug 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Don't even touch it. It's full of Gary-Stu sparkley (they sparkle in the sunshine, screw burning to a horrid death) vampires that suck on animal blood cause they're too pussy to kill a human. And Bella, the main character? Crap, the bitch doesn't stop falling down but that doesn't stop her from being a complete Mary-Sue douchebag.



/thread

+rep for knowing and correctly using the terms 'Mary-Sue' and 'Gary-Stu.'


----------



## Ravenmane (Aug 23, 2008)

animesuperfreak said:


> i know! *squeal* i really cant wait for the movie either! december 12th!!!!  i hope they dont screw it up....like another certain movie that was supposed to be a hit.
> *cou-Eragon-gh*
> stupid first time directors.



Yes, because directing is so godawful easy, especially when it's your first time on the job =/ Way to justify the crappy acting in the movie, i must say. 

But while we're referencing Eragon, Newsday magazine stated that "only nine-year-olds with no knowledge whatsoever of any of the six Star Wars movies would find the film (Eragon) original." Likewise, Twilight will also more than likely NOT be well-received by critics, given how loose the plot of the book was, and how bland and tasteless the characters are. 

On top of that, Eragon cost about 130 million dollars to make. Now, it is a lesser known fact that movies need to make roughly double their production/distribution costs to break even, a feat which Eragon soundly failed at. Now, Twilight's budget is set at about 100 million dollars less than Eragon's, and already it is looking as if it will fail at its goal as well thanks to an Entertainment Weekly cover-shot featuring, as Chee so eloquently stated, "Gary Sue-sparkly-vampire" Edward Cullen in a less than flattering light. For those who don't even kind of know what i'm referring to, here's a link to the article detailing the "backlash" as well as the cover.

Now, naturally the minority of the twilight fan-base (obssessive, tweeny/teenage fangirls) lashed out at this picture, but, of course, their reasoning wasn't anything even remotely rational; that would be asking too much. The true reason behind the backlash of fans who read a book possessing a central theme of "true love" is because of Edward's outward appearance. Yes, you just read that right; god forbid a dislike of the cover come from something sensible like the waste of a good cover story on something as ridiculously written as the Twilight series, or the cover referring to Chelsea Handler as "TV's Sexy Loudmouth." Superficiality is so better justified than tangible reasoning, anyway, right?

On a side-note, which unholy deity decided to bump the Twilight release into November of all months? Couldn't they ruin the month of October instead? Hell, December could've stood to be knocked down a couple pegs as well.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

> as Chee so eloquently stated, "Gary Sue-sparkly-vampire" Edward Cullen in a less than flattering light.



Big words thar. If I knew what the word meant I'd have a smarter reply.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2008)

Mmmm delicious tween rage.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 23, 2008)

Breaking Dawn sucks


----------



## Voynich (Aug 23, 2008)

Caesarian by vampire teeth anyone? Jacob imprinting on a baby...Ofcourse Bella's "omg better and stronger than any vampire ever" bullshit. And between all the batshit she still manages to convey the message that it's a-okay to marry with a manipulative and obsessive creep straight out of highschool, have a baby at 18 and completely forget about college or anything to be a happy housewife.

Why was this woman allowed to publish her crackfic?


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Vampire baby eating organs and breaking bones inside the mother's womb. Wow, can't get weirder than that.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Going by the fangirl reaction, this one doesn't look like a book meant for good reading but only as a romance novel


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

CX is NaruSaku!?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

You didn't know? *v*


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope. 

Do you hang out in the NS FC? Cause I barely go in there anymore. =\


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Caesarian by vampire teeth anyone? Jacob imprinting on a baby...Ofcourse Bella's "omg better and stronger than any vampire ever" bullshit. And between all the batshit she still manages to convey the message that it's a-okay to marry with a manipulative and obsessive creep straight out of highschool, have a baby at 18 and completely forget about college or anything to be a happy housewife.
> 
> Why was this woman allowed to publish her crackfic?



Oh God that sounds lulz. Must...avoid...


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you hang out in the NS FC? Cause I barely go in there anymore. =\


Nah not really. I used to go there for a couple days, but then I just kinda...stopped...


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

I hate it in there. I can't stand Naruto anymore and people just gasming over fictional pairings creep me out. I like NS but....eh.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2008)

This thread needs to be hijacked. Quick somebody think of a topic that's just vaguely relevant enough to deceive the mods yet keep away silly people who want to remain on topic!


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Abusive relationships are bad. And Twilight portrays them as a positive thing.

Does that work Zaru?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2008)

Could work.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> This thread needs to be hijacked. Quick somebody think of a topic that's just vaguely relevant enough to deceive the mods yet keep away silly people who want to remain on topic!



Are we talking about vampires?

If so...

*WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!*


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 25, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> It's one of the best series. I'm not really into romance, but these books has changed my mind, though I have yet to read a romantic book as good as Twilight. These books had robbed me from sleep, food and more!! I simply couldn't put them down, the only other book which turned me into a zombie had been The Count of Monte Cristo.
> 
> I can't wait for the last book



Ok that had been my opinion few weeks ago...now...I wish someone would hit me on the head so I can forget that I have read Breaking Dawn. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrong, so very wrong is the simple description of the final book. I don't know where to start: pregnancy, Jake imprinting on the daughter of the girl he loved, Bella being ridiculously strong vampire, the bitch Rose and many other shit. 

The Twilight saga had everything I ever wanted in a book: sacrifice, forbbiden love, making choices and most important of all: deep and likeable characters, but the final book has ruined it all. I just think that Edward and Bella seem oddly out of character during all this pregnancy shit. The first few chapters were awesome, I was dying to read more and more...and now I regeret it, I wish I had stopped on chapter 5 or 6. Everything became so predictable and wrong after chapter 7 and now, being at chapter 23, I doubt I will continue reading, I don't want to actually, I know what will happen without readin any spoilers.

The first 3 books were like a dream to me, I will try to believe that the Twilight series had ended with Eclipse.


----------



## Ravenmane (Aug 25, 2008)

Let's not forget about...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight with the Volturi, the enforcers of Vampire Rule, being a complete shitfest because of Bella's ridiculously deus-ex power =/


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 25, 2008)

^^
Oh I haven't got to that yet...now I'm more determined not to continue


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Aug 25, 2008)

I love Twilight, but at the same time I can understand why so many people dislike it. Still, as I first read it, I just looked over all the negative things about it, and enjoyed for what it was. Which was, to me, an interesting Vampire novel. xD Unlike most, Edward isn't my favorite character, and I didn't really get into the series until I was alittle ways into New Moon. Jacob is my favorite character, and he's part of the reason why I like the series as much as I do. His relationship with Bella seemed healthier than her relationship with Edward, which is why I liked them together better. Of course she wasn't going to end up with Jake, that was obivious. nn;

After reading Breaking Dawn, there are some things that I wished had been different, but I still liked the whole series, regardless. SM might not be the best author ever, but she obiviously did something right if her series is now almost as popular as Harry Potter.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I kinda feel the same, unlike many people, the 1st book was not my fave. It wasn't until the 2nd book that I started to feel that this series would be one of my fave of all time and it was all thanks to Jacob introduction. I like both Edward and Jacob, however, Jake made the story something else, his relationship with Bella was very interesting, and then heartbreaking towards the end of Eclipse. That's why I hate the 4th book with passion, and I hate the whole fucking imprinting concept which has ruined Bella's and Jake's relationship. I was ready to accept that he would move on, (hell I was prepared for him to like Leah with time) now I wish he had died in Eclipse!

Ok I must say that Stephenie Meyer is a gifted writer to have affected me like this, I have never been upset over a book to this extent.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 27, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Lord Yu said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs to be hijacked. Quick somebody think of a topic that's just vaguely relevant enough to deceive the mods yet keep away silly people who want to remain on topic!
> ...



So...who do you think would win in a fight between Edward, Bella, Dio Brando, Gerald Tarrant w/ prep, and Vampire Hunter D?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 28, 2008)

Edward's Sparkle Motion conquers all


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2008)

lol@tag 

We've only just begun.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 28, 2008)

It ain't over till someone rips open a womb with his teeth people.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone just brought this to my attention:

[YOUTUBE]-turfrcQY-w[/YOUTUBE]

...

I still haven't actually read this series, hmm.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't either. I just saw the movie trailer, read a synopsis and decided to jump on the hate bandwagon like the goodly troll I am.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 28, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Someone just brought this to my attention:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-turfrcQY-w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



 I was distracted by her gap tooth and six chins


----------



## Dango (Aug 29, 2008)

Hardcore fan in that video, right there. 
"And since when do people get what they want by complaining?" 

Feh. Didn't like Breaking Dawn. 
Halfway through the book it was like Bella was a whole new character or something.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 29, 2008)

I kinda like it...it's not the greatest, but it's decent


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 29, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Edward's Sparkle Motion conquers all



Heh, the mere presence of D would make all the Twilight vampires soil themselves in fear .


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 29, 2008)

Dango said:


> Hardcore fan in that video, right there.
> "And since when do people get what they want by complaining?"
> 
> Feh. Didn't like Breaking Dawn.
> Halfway through the book it was like Bella was a whole new character or something.



Exactly, she was so OOC that I kept wondering if I'm really reading Twilight series, and not just after the transformation, way before.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Kage no Yume said:


> So...who do you think would win in a fight between Edward, Bella, Dio Brando, Gerald Tarrant w/ prep, and Vampire Hunter D?



No idea on who Edward, Bella, and Gerald are, but something tells me D would win.

Anyway:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB66laScBPU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7wzJ6EJdvY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2008)

Guys, someone leaked the first 12 chapters of Midnight Sun! Stephenie Meyer is pissed and put the project on hold indefinitely.  You can read the first 12 chapters on her website though...


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 30, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> No idea on who Edward, Bella, and Gerald are, but something tells me D would win.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...



This is of course Part 1 Dio.  Dio with The World would be overkill .

And if you don't know who Gerald Tarrant is you need to pick up _Black Sun Rising_ by C.S. Friedman.  An incredible fantasy/sci-fi series with the best evil protagonist out there.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 30, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Guys, someone leaked the first 12 chapters of Midnight Sun! Stephenie Meyer is pissed and put the project on hold indefinitely.  You can read the first 12 chapters on her website though...



No shit!! I was counting on this coming book to erase the foul taste of Breaking Dawn. 
Well at least I have 12 chapters to keep myself busy now.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 30, 2008)

At least MS proves Edward is a creepy stalker.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ that's the beauty of him!!
Now I've read her announcement, I wonder if Stephenie Meyer is simply so loaded now that she felt no need to continue MS for now.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 30, 2008)

Manipulative, pushy, egocentrical, anti-social, possesive and obsessive stalker being reffered to as the perfect guy. How is that beauty? Boyfriends like that outside of books means you have to go into hiding in a women's safehouse, but in fairytale land it's all sparkles and eternal love. Meyer needs to be locked up in a mental institution.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 30, 2008)

Am I to take it that this horribly flawed character being portrayed as perfect isn't some kind of intellectual commentary on the nature of mainstream media?


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 30, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Manipulative, pushy, egocentrical, anti-social, possesive and obsessive stalker being reffered to as the perfect guy. How is that beauty? Boyfriends like that outside of books means you have to go into hiding in a women's safehouse, but in fairytale land it's all sparkles and eternal love. Meyer needs to be locked up in a mental institution.



You said it yourself *outside books*...
Edward ain't going to be outside Twlight covers *edit* unfortunately.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 31, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Manipulative, pushy, egocentrical, anti-social, possesive and obsessive stalker being reffered to as the perfect guy. How is that beauty? Boyfriends like that outside of books means you have to go into hiding in a women's safehouse, but in fairytale land it's all sparkles and eternal love. Meyer needs to be locked up in a mental institution.




So the world of Twilight is akin to Bizzarro world?  I've got to read this book if only for the few laughs I'd expect to get out of it.

Anyways, D definitely beats Edward in terms of personality going by the above list (although just about any other protagonist in all forms of fiction and non-fiction could likely do the same).  He'd probably also beat him in looks, strength, willpower, and multiple other categories.

*Continues the hijack attempt *


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, I'm kinda late O__O
I picked up the first Volume from my favourite bookstore yesterday. I had only stumbled across this 'masterpiece' by accident, probably, because I'm a big douchebag and can't help but click all over YOUTUBE without even paying attention XD My friend Mary also said, it was a most wonderful book, so I took my chances. And truly, it is a great book.
Which makes me kinda sad. I'm sure the upcoming three volumes can't be as good as the first one, but that's okay.
I like still like Edward  Can't wait for the Movie


----------



## ethereal (Sep 9, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Wow, I'm kinda late O__O
> I picked up the first Volume from my favourite bookstore yesterday. I had only stumbled across this 'masterpiece' by accident, probably, because I'm a big douchebag and can't help but click all over YOUTUBE without even paying attention XD My friend Mary also said, it was a most wonderful book, so I took my chances. And truly, it is a great book.
> Which makes me kinda sad. I'm sure the upcoming three volumes can't be as good as the first one, but that's okay.
> I like still like Edward  Can't wait for the Movie



The other two are good but Breaking Dawn sucks. 
Stephenie ended the series horribly.


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ agree
I say if you want to remember the series as one of the greatest series ever, stop at the 3rd book. I am trying to give my sister this advice.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

Or you just never read it.


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Or you just never read it.



No one should listen to that...(anyway she has already read the 1st book!)


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> No one should listen to that...(anyway she has already read the 1st book!)



I mean for people who haven't read it yet. It's a shitty book that doesn't deserve all this attention...heck it didn't even deserve to get published.


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> I mean for people who haven't read it yet. It's a shitty book that doesn't deserve all this attention...heck it didn't even deserve to get published.



Well, if *you* don't like a book it doesn't mean it shouldn't have been published. Other people actually love the books (even the 4th book!!!!) or it wouldn't have gotten all the attention you are speaking about


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Well, if *you* don't like a book it doesn't mean it shouldn't have been published. Other people actually love the books (even the 4th book!!!!) or it wouldn't have gotten all the attention you are speaking about



Go to fanfiction.net or fictionpress.net, TONS of those stories have a huge fanbase and most of it is complete and utter crap.

And I don't just hate it just cause, I have reasons for hating it. Reasons that _should_ have stopped Twilight from being published but suprisingly Meyer got away with it. 

The writing is dreadful, seems like she picked up a thesaurus just to see how many times to can repeat the word 'perfect' in different ways.
The characters are all mary sues and gary stus.
There is no problem, all those supposedly "villains" are half-assed and slapped on just so it seems like it had a point.
Bella and Edward are slapped together, no connection. They share nothing. Edward just likes her cause she smells good and Bella thinks he's "OMFG SO GORGEOUSSSSSS".
I could go on for days but I'm sick of thinking about that horrible book.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, in that case you'll be happy to know that the new book has been put on hold indefinitely due to Meyer being a haughty bitch in regards to the first twelve chapters of Midnight Sun being "leaked" onto the internet from a source that she trusted.

)



> Stephenie Meyer originally planned to write a companion book to Twilight called Midnight Sun. Midnight Sun would be the story of Twilight told from the point of view of Edward Cullen. She stated that Twilight was the only book that she planned to rewrite from Edward's point of view.[6] However, a copy of the first twelve chapters of Midnight Sun was illegally posted on the internet in its raw format. Stephenie Meyer has put the first twelve chapters of the book on her website so that her fans wouldn't feel guilty about reading it, but has put the project on hold indefinitely due to her upset at the situation. She stated, "If I tried to write Midnight Sun now, in my current frame of mind, James would probably win and all the Cullens would die, which wouldn't dovetail too well with the original story. *In any case, I feel too sad about what has happened to continue working on Midnight Sun, and so it is on hold indefinitely."*[7]



Lesbian wiccans all over the world are now in mourning.


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hopefully she'll find a brain and trash it too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 10, 2008)

That news fucking made my week. It turned a shit day into a party. Fucking thank you Robotkiller!


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2008)

Honestly, it's been bugging me, if you don't like the books why do you care?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 10, 2008)

Because they're infecting movies and the internets.


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Honestly, it's been bugging me, if you don't like the books why do you care?



Cause the stupid thing is spreading like a plauge.

And because its oh so fun bashing the book's brains out.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2008)

As if the movie business and the internet never had crap on them before: the only things which really make these books remarkable is the amount of people that have some perplexing grudge against it. I find myself talking about them and acknowledging them because of the stigma that, in the end, only really fuels the hype. It's like free advertising, I've read a part (a very small part) of it merely because of all this hatred. It was meh, hardly terrible.

That said, though, the idea that part of a book is leaked so she refuses to write the rest is bloody immature. I'm sure it was a great cause of stress, but you can't slap your fans across the face because of it. When an author take their fans for granted, it's nothing to be admired.

Edit-Admittedly, Chee, going on an anti-*insert HP, dan brown or twilight* rant can be fun, you shouldn't take it so seriously.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 10, 2008)

I've mentioned before I'm part troll. 

In all seriousness, I don't go out of my way to bash the book. I just occasionally like to derail threads pertaining to it.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I've mentioned before I'm part troll.
> 
> In all seriousness, I don't go out of my way to bash the book. I just occasionally like to derail threads pertaining to it.



If that was a Bill Bailey reference this argument is a good one.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 10, 2008)

Let's just say it was and call it done.


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> Go to fanfiction.net or fictionpress.net, TONS of those stories have a huge fanbase and most of it is complete and utter crap.
> 
> And I don't just hate it just cause, I have reasons for hating it. Reasons that _should_ have stopped Twilight from being published but suprisingly Meyer got away with it.
> 
> ...



Are these your reasons for not wanting the books to be published? 



> Cause the stupid thing is spreading like a plauge.


This says something about its popularity.



As for the news about Midnight Sun, I've read it on her website weeks ago, the only good think about the leak is that I got to read the 12 chapters on her site, which were great, it was like reading Twilight for the first time.



> That said, though, the idea that part of a book is leaked so she refuses to write the rest is bloody immature. I'm sure it was a great cause of stress, but you can't slap your fans across the face because of it. When an author take their fans for granted, it's nothing to be admired.



Agree, I really felt upset about that. It's hardly an excuse to stop writing, it almost seems that it's an excuse to stop the project all together.


----------



## Nagiza (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm pretty scared this is gonna be considered copy-write. Hopefully it isn't. >.> But umm..I'm not sure how many of you have read Eclipse yet. But practically all of the books 
*Spoiler*: __ 



except Breaking Dawn 


 in all in Bella's POV. What I'm doing is sorta re-writing Eclipse but it's in Jacob's POV. If any of you would like to know more about it or w/e you can pm me.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 12, 2008)

This is a FC?!?! 
I thought this was a discussion thread?


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

It ain't a FC.


----------



## Toby (Oct 6, 2008)

I consider myself a Twatlighter, which means I appreciate the series, but for the sheer experience of reading it which amounts to something quite extraordinary. 

Chee's point about a thesaurus is well-made, but I still regard the series' success as quite non-surprising precisely because there is so much fanfic of similar quality that the fan-base is naturally equally humongous in size.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

What you all that are bashing it have to see that when you write to a certain extent to a lower denominator you get a wider fanbase. Someone intelligent like Toby can enjoy it because the books are fun maybe. Someone who is like thirteen can enjoy them too though. 

Think back to those Dan Brown novels, his writing is dreadful. At times its like he's trying to show off his own knowledge and the whole thing seems to be to push and anti-Catholic agenda more than tell a story. But they were a success because when they came out there was enough controversy and other buzz around them.

When you read the books, Angels of Demons seems to be the better one. But both are formulaic and predictable. Actually their the same book based on slightly different ideals. Its easy to see when you read them.

I haven't read these books yet, but the fan following is slightly disturbing at times. At the same time I wonder what draws people to them and all. I think in some ways that the people who hate this are doing so because its popular.

At the same time, I think that its interesting to see how the characters in the novels are depicted as perfect. The villains are said to be little more than people with differing viewpoints and the like...

Perfection, as a vampire, is what vampires were made to be in several older books. And all an antagonist has to be is someone who has a differing viewpoint. 

I am interested to check these books out, possibly when I have time to see if its as bad as some think it is, or if its just them hating pop culture.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

The vampires _sparkle_.

One of the reasons why I hate it. I don't really care if it's popular or not, I think they are crappy books.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

..Does Bella like Edward for any other reason except that he looks like Adonis?

I mean, seriously.  Is there more to it?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> The vampires _sparkle_.
> 
> One of the reasons why I hate it. I don't really care if it's popular or not, I think they are crappy books.



I mean does she mean they sparkle...or do they just have a luster because they're special. 

I swear she stole my shit, my vampires don't sparkle, but they can go in sunlight. And they're also super fucking strong and all...



Koi said:


> ..Does Bella like Edward for any other reason except that he looks like Adonis?
> 
> I mean, seriously.  Is there more to it?  Am I missing something?



It could be typical romantic stuff...most novels like that seem to have no reason. Maybe he liked her bewbs.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

They literally sparkle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> They literally sparkle.



I need to check into this, because something seems wrong. How can they remain anonymous.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I need to check into this, because something seems wrong. How can they remain anonymous.



They only sparkle in the sun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> They only sparkle in the sun.



Yeah and its sunny half the time...someone would notice.


----------



## Toby (Oct 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I need to check into this, because something seems wrong. How can they remain anonymous.





Chee said:


> They only sparkle in the sun.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah and its sunny half the time...someone would notice.



This is exactly what I mean. Also, please don't categorise me as intelligent by inferring that others aren't. I simply enjoy this series because, well, it is not very well written, but on the other hand it is not appalling. It is just that, it is so mediocre and such a piece of fanfic that I find it amusing. Not at all comparable to My Immortal, but still up there. You don't have to be intelligent to see the similarities, but you need the same amount of exposure.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> This is exactly what I mean. Also, please don't categorise me as intelligent by inferring that others aren't. I simply enjoy this series because, well, it is not very well written, but on the other hand it is not appalling. It is just that, it is so mediocre and such a piece of fanfic that I find it amusing. Not at all comparable to My Immortal, but still up there. You don't have to be intelligent to see the similarities, but you need the same amount of exposure.



Hmm well you always seemed it to me. I'm not trying to downplay others. 

Also what is My Immortal?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2008)

Sparkly vampires make me giggle. Toby is a gud guy. I'm done trolling you dupes. Enjoy your sparkly fiction.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys have no idea how tempted I am to write an essay about how it is the best book in the world. Without a trace of irony.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't make fun of these people, two of my very close friends read the books and I wouldn't make fun of them. I don't even make fun of people for reading other things I dislike. 

I don't even know much about the book...never read much of it to be honest. 

But I found My Immortal.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah me and my friends love twilight..though they are much more into it..everything that they hear they relate to twilight or a character.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Tsukiyo said:


> yeah me and my friends love twilight..though they are much more into it..everything that they hear they relate to twilight or a character.



Yeah my one friend told me that some character reminded her of me. I don't know who it was, I would have to ask. I am kind of nervous to!


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, first the sparkling:

The way in which vampires are said to be sparkling in the sun is a narrative device very easy to misinterpret. Others in this thread have put forward the idea that she may be indulge shallow aesthetic desires by making the sparkle appear just to increase the glamour of vampires. But this glamourisation of traditionally gothic and dark creatures, as shown by the, arguably, original example of vampires in literature _Dracula_, is not only a subversion of popular culture, is also a comment on the way society of glamourises and overlooks flaws in entirely negative circumstances, much in the spirit of the poem _Dulce et Decorum est_. By making this seen through the eyes of a younger and impressionable girl she is linking this, succinctly, to the dangers of immaturity and the impressionable nature of youth when confronted by such.

Should you disagree with this view point the sparkling could, alternatively, being making the case for the greyness that always accompanies good and evil by juxtaposing two polar opposites together. By trying to show both in the same character the author is deftly showing that no person can ever be defined by a linear code of morality. It is possibly even parodying the often stratified way ideas such as good and evil and chaos and order are traditionally portrayed in fantasy, this trend arguably set by Tolkein himself.

The sparkling is a potent and shrewd metaphor used within the context of the novels, although it is easy to see how the subtlety it is used with may be missed by many critics.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2008)

Brilliant analysis.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Okay, first the sparkling:
> 
> The way in which vampires are said to be sparkling in the sun is a narrative device very easy to misinterpret. Others in this thread have put forward the idea that she may be indulge shallow aesthetic desires by making the sparkle appear just to increase the glamour of vampires. But this glamourisation of traditionally gothic and dark creatures, as shown by the, arguably, original example of vampires in literature _Dracula_, is not only a subversion of popular culture, is also a comment on the way society of glamourises and overlooks flaws in entirely negative circumstances, much in the spirit of the poem _Dulce et Decorum est_. By making this seen through the eyes of a younger and impressionable girl she is linking this, succinctly, to the dangers of immaturity and the impressionable nature of youth when confronted by such.
> 
> ...



You should put this in one of those "Unauthorized companion" books and sell it.


----------



## Toby (Oct 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But I found My Immortal.



Just read it. Get past the first five chapters and you are well on your way to the highway of truly masterfully written fanfic. It is no coincidence that you will find it in the top ten search results when you go for "worst fanfic ever".



Lord Yu said:


> Sparkly vampires make me giggle. Toby is a gud guy. I'm done trolling you dupes. Enjoy your sparkly fiction.





Tyrael: That was good, but you need to draw in some Emily Dickinson-references as well as there is clearly some inspiration from the Americas' greatest female poet. I would wager it lies in the hardships of Bella's yearn for true love under the glaring pressure of other people staring at her, which is _obviously_ a reference to the treading of 'lead boots' in Dickinson's "I felt a funeral in my brain".


----------



## sel (Oct 6, 2008)

> Just read it. Get past the first five chapters and you are well on your way to the highway of truly masterfully written fanfic. It is no coincidence that you will find it in the top ten search results when you go for "worst fanfic ever".


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 6, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Tyrael: That was good, but you need to draw in some Emily Dickinson-references as well as there is clearly some inspiration from the Americas' greatest female poet. I would wager it lies in the hardships of Bella's yearn for true love under the glaring pressure of other people staring at her, which is _obviously_ a reference to the treading of 'lead boots' in Dickinson's "I felt a funeral in my brain".



It seems that there are so many references in this that elude me, nonetheless the essay is complete: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As stated in this thread, I believe this modern classic to be at the pinnacle brilliance in the world of literature: I cannot name one book that surpasses it. The complex use of symbolism, flabbergasting depth and complexity and overall originality of this book means it should forever be upheld by the literary community as a bastion of quality. I live with only the hope that it can ever be surpassed, although such a thing skims impossibility. In this essay I look to justify this at first absurd belief. I, however, have every confidence once I am finished you too will be convinced of Twilight?s undeniable superiority.

The first and foremost complaint I have heard touted by critics is the way that vampires in this book appear to glitter in the sun. Allow me to extrapolate and expand on this idea:

The way in which vampires are said to be sparkling in the sun is a narrative device very easy to misinterpret. Others in this thread have put forward the idea that she may be indulge shallow aesthetic desires by making the sparkle appear just to increase the glamour of vampires. But this glamorisation of traditionally gothic and dark creatures, as shown by the, arguably, original example of vampires in literature Dracula is not only a subversion of popular culture, is also a comment on the way society of glamorises and overlooks flaws in entirely negative circumstances, much in the spirit of the poem Dulce et Decorum est.  By making this seen through the eyes of a younger and impressionable girl she is linking this, succinctly, to the dangers of immaturity and the impressionable nature of youth when confronted by such.

Should you disagree with this view point the sparkling could, alternatively, being making the case for the greyness that always accompanies good and evil by juxtaposing two polar opposites together. By trying to show both in the same character the author is deftly showing that no person can ever be defined by a linear code of morality. It is possibly even parodying the often stratified way ideas such as good and evil and chaos and order are traditionally portrayed in fantasy, this trend arguably set by Tolkien himself.

The sparkling is a potent and shrewd metaphor used within the context of the novels, although it is easy to see how the subtlety it is used with may be missed by many critics. Another hole often pointed out so vehemently is the apparent lack of chemistry in the central relationship between characters Edward and Bella. This, also, is not a negative.

The relationship is between two youths, a scenario often perceived to be ragged and uneven due to immaturities that are inevitable. Once again, Meyer takes a step back and looks at the world around her and makes comment on popular conceptions such as the one of true love, so long as both parties are aesthetically pleasing. The lack of chemistry functions to communicate the idea that love is never perfect nor is it spotless; she suggest that opposed the idea of any immediate coherency in a couple there will inevitably be imperfections and times when the two are incompatible. Further than that, she goes to suggest that this imperfection is what makes the relationship worthwhile and good: suggesting that if it was all perfect then there would be no inherent value in the relationship.

Alternatively, it can be surmised that she looks to further deconstruct the ideal of ?true love? suggesting that in the end anyone can love anything. It is a subtle message against the beliefs present that fate can be relied on to provide a partner and that you have to work around difficulties in a relationship, yet the end goal is one that is easily as rewarding as any fictional euphoria of instant love.

The final major complaint that springs to mind is the complaints pertaining to her overarching style. This is more of an academic point than the two previously cited, so will require an answer framed further in literary ideals. ?Style is goddamned hard? say Dan Simmons, an author well respected in his own right. Slews of other authors have voiced agreement, talking of the pitfalls and vacillations that lead to a well honed voice in the text. Meyer?s voice is one of instant friendship-at times trying too hard and at times overly informal, yet it is a style that has engaged many a reader. She has been successful in creating a recognisable style that is popular. Why? Because it is presented in a way that seems so in tune with the inner voices of her readers; the large amount of imperfections are endearing and successfully read the audience in such a way as to give Rowling a pause. She is more in touch with her readers than any other author and weaves marvellous depth into her writing whilst keeping it very clear and readable at all times. It cuts out all of the unnecessary eloquence or other signs of an over large ego in an author and takes all depth and brilliance to a subtle level, rewarding readers for diligence when it comes to depth.

This is by no mean an open and shut case. The dynamic nature of the book is still being explored, as many of my peers are, day by day, discovering new literary references and metaphors deeper than the ocean floor. I now wonder if there is even a word out of place in this text and hope that you, too, now believe me when I declare Twilight as the greatest work of fiction ever.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Just read it. Get past the first five chapters and you are well on your way to the highway of truly masterfully written fanfic. It is no coincidence that you will find it in the top ten search results when you go for "worst fanfic ever".



Dude...I found a book called that. About a demon or something.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Okay, first the sparkling:
> 
> The way in which vampires are said to be sparkling in the sun is a narrative device very easy to misinterpret. Others in this thread have put forward the idea that she may be indulge shallow aesthetic desires by making the sparkle appear just to increase the glamour of vampires. But this glamourisation of traditionally gothic and dark creatures, as shown by the, arguably, original example of vampires in literature _Dracula_, is not only a subversion of popular culture, is also a comment on the way society of glamourises and overlooks flaws in entirely negative circumstances, much in the spirit of the poem _Dulce et Decorum est_. By making this seen through the eyes of a younger and impressionable girl she is linking this, succinctly, *to the dangers of immaturity and the impressionable nature of youth when confronted by such.*
> 
> ...


And yet it doesn't bother you that she's sending a HORRIBLE message to teenage girls worldwide.. ?

Also, I doubt she thinks that deeply into it.  She doesn't put that much thought into her characters, so I don't see why she would include a subtext for their sparkling.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

Yea, the overall message of the series is ridiculous. "Skip education, just have tons of babies for your sparkling husband."


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Have tons of babies for your sparkling husband WHILE YOU'RE STILL A TEEN. 

Seriously.  Bella never talks about having any other goals in life except for 'being with Edward, forever and ever and ever and ever, ad infinitum'.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

lol, and she tries to get into his pants in almost every single chapter. 

Then tries to attempt suicide when he ditches her needy ass.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I would have baked a cake!  Or, you know, GONE OUT WITH JACOB (jacob is p*d*p**** werewolf kid, yes?) instead of dicking him around for three books.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Koi said:


> Have tons of babies for your sparkling husband WHILE YOU'RE STILL A TEEN.
> 
> Seriously.  Bella never talks about having any other goals in life except for 'being with Edward, forever and ever and ever and ever, ad infinitum'.



Lol is she still a teen by that time?


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol is she still a teen by that time?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure the demon spawn is born, like _on_ her nineteenth birthday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Koi said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the demon spawn is born, like _on_ her nineteenth birthday.



I hope they don't like describe the sex...lol how is this a book for teenage girls?


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

They don't describe the sex, I think. All I know is that Meyer mentioned that while sex, Edward almost killed her.

Or something.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, he's made of like, marble so he doesn't want to crush her but he wants to be married when they have sex, or, something.  I don't fucking now.  Whatever.  They totally only do it missionary anyway.  All Edward likes to do is control her.

And the sex is implied.  It's kind of a fade-to-black sort of thing.  But Bella apparently gets horny ALL THE FUCKING TIME thereafter.  Oh and Edward bites a pillow.  Lolnomnomnom.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

lol, yummy pillows. 

Then she's stuck in bed for half of the book while her vampire baby tries to eat her way out of Bella.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

YES.  Oh man yes.  'Fountain of blood' is apparently one of the phrases used when she births it, haha.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

This is some gruesome shit...


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

I need to borrow this book from someone or something. I feel like I'm missing out on an unintentional laugh-fest.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is some gruesome shit...


IT IS!!  I take much satisfaction that there is _no way_ they can work the book into a PG/-13 movie.  No way in hell.  So I'm just hoping they stop at one movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

Koi said:


> IT IS!!  I take much satisfaction that there is _no way_ they can work the book into a PG/-13 movie.  No way in hell.  So I'm just hoping they stop at one movie.



I don't know about that...have you ever read the real Little Mermaid or Cinderella...they're fucking gruesome too.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, I'm here because some bitch on a 5 hour train ride felt the need to read the story out loud WORD FOR WORD.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

And your response..?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Number of Pages in the Book: 498
The First Hint of a Plot that Is Not Bella and Edward's Romance: page 328
When the Plot Actually Arrives: page 372

Boys that Totally Love Bella (Including Edward Cullen): 5

Approximate Amount of Time Bella and Edward are Romantically Involved Before Bella Is Begging Edward to Turn Her into a Vampire so They Can Be Together Forever: Like, two weeks. Maybe three. The timeline's a bit fuzzy.

References to Edward's Beauty: 165

*Broken Down into the following categories -
* 

Face: 24  (Favorite adjectives: glorious, heavenly, seraphic)
Voice: 20  (The voice of an archangel, donchaknow.)
Eyes: 17
Movement: 11
Smile: 10
Teeth: 8
Muscles: 7
Skin: 7  (Note: This only contains accounts of Edward's skin being beautiful. I didn't count references to it as "pale," "cold," or "white." If I had, this number would be about ten times larger.)
Iron Strength or Limbs: 5
Breath: 4  (EVEN HIS BREATH IS AMAZING.)
Scent: 4
Laughter: 3
Handwriting: 2
Chest: 2
Driving Skills: 1

*The Number of Times...
* 

Bella Is Clumsy or Makes a Reference to Her Clumsiness: 26
Bella Sneers at Forks or Its Inhabitants: 22
Bella is "Dazzled" or Rendered Speechless by Edward's Beauty or Touch: 17
Edward Tells Bella to Stay Away from Him While Completely Contradicting Himself with His Behavior: 16
Bella is Utterly Desolate at Edward's Absence: 12
Edward and Bella Kiss: 8
Bella's Hormones Get the Better of Her and She Attacks Edward, Almost Causing Him to Eat Her: 2 (She's not even allowed to kiss him back! Where's the fun in that?)

Edward's Kiss Makes Bella Faint: 1

Edward's Kiss Makes Bella's Heart _Literally Stop_: 1
 
Bella Thinks She Isn't Good Enough for Edward: 6
Edward Is Referred to As Godlike: 5  (Note: This number might be off, as I didn't start counting until three or four mentions in.)
Edward Tells Bella She's Unnatural: 5
Edward Sparkles: 3
Bella is in Mortal Danger: 3
Edward Saves Bella from Mortal Danger: 3
 
Edward Stalks Bella, For Real: 2  (Note: One of these instances involves watching her sleep every night for, like, months.)
Bella says "Holy Crow!": 2
Bella and Edward Argue About Who Loves the Other Most: 1
Edward's Inability to Read Bella's Mind is Explained: 0


I would have kept track of how many times Edward's mood shifts unexpectedly and for no reason, but I didn't have that much paper. I am sad, though, that I didn't keep track of how many times words like "granite," "stone," and "marble" are used in reference to Edward. His arms, his _lips_. Explain to me how kissing cold, marble lips is at _all_ appealing. And yet it makes Bella faint. I give up.

+++++++

*Lines That Made Me Laugh Out Loud Because...Well, You'll See:*

_I couldn't imagine how an angel could be any more glorious._

Note: Unless I say otherwise, just assume such sentiments are referring to Edward in all his glory.

_He lay perfectly still in the grass, his shirt open over his sculpted, incandescent chest, his scintillating arms bare. 

_Incandescent. Scintillating. The adjectives in this book cracked me up. Because he sparkles!_

The meadow, so spectacular to me at first, paled next to his magnificence._

Paled! Is that a joke? Oh, she's serious? I was afraid of that.

_As I had just that once before, I smelled his cool breath in my face. Sweet, delicious, the scent made my mouth water._

This to me was the most disturbing aspect of Edward's inhuman perfection. It's just weird. And gross. And weird.

Edward: _"There are other hungers. Hungers I don't even understand, that are foreign to me."_

Um, Ed, babe? You were seventeen when you were turned. I highly doubt those "hungers" were foreign to you.

_I could smell the unbearably sweet fragrance coming off his chest.

He pressed his cool lips to my forehead, and the room spun. The smell of his breath made it impossible to think.

Because, through the heavy water, I heard the sound of an angel calling my name, calling me to the only heaven I wanted.

He leaned in slowly, the beeping noise accelerated wildly before his lips even touched me. But when they did, though with the most gentle of pressure, the beeping stopped altogether._

...EDWARD KISSES HER AND HER HEART LITERALLY STOPS. I just...I don't even know what to do with this. Other than laugh hysterically while I beat my head against the table.






Mider T said:


> Okay, I'm here because some bitch on a 5 hour train ride felt the need to read the story out loud WORD FOR WORD.



Did you punch her in the titty?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2008)

Koi said:


> And your response..?



Fountain of blood?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

I tried to sleep but then it sounded like she got closer to my ear, I was gonna ask for earplugs but then I remembered I was on a train not a plane.  Apparently in my half-slumber, it fixed itself in my head.


----------



## Toby (Oct 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is some gruesome shit...



Nobody said that being a teenager is easy.

Come to think of it, Meyer probably thinks like that all the time.

My God.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

Meyer is a Mormon, though.  I'm actually shocked she writes some of what she does.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Nobody said that being a teenager is easy.
> 
> Come to think of it, Meyer probably thinks like that all the time.
> 
> My God.



It's not that hard!? 



Koi said:


> Meyer is a Mormon, though.  I'm actually shocked she writes some of what she does.



Lol I didn't know she's mormon. She is kind of cute...looked better post preggoness though.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol I didn't know she's mormon. She is kind of cute...looked better post preggoness though.



Yep, she's a Mormon.  Which, to me, is totally odd.  The Catholic fundies jumped ALL UP in J.K. Rowling's shit cause it's blasphemous and hedonistic and you know those Weaslies, havin' them orgies all night long and teachin' cusses to childrenfolk, but NOBODY seems to give a shit about the message in Mayer's books.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2008)

Koi said:


> Yep, she's a Mormon.  Which, to me, is totally odd.  The Catholic fundies jumped ALL UP in J.K. Rowling's shit cause it's blasphemous and hedonistic and you know those Weaslies, havin' them orgies all night long and teachin' cusses to childrenfolk, but NOBODY seems to give a shit about the message in Mayer's books.



Jesus doesn't give a damn about vampires so long as Bella's got a ring on her finger before she squirts out a little blood sucking lemon head.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

When she's nineteen?!  With a guy she likes 'because he's pretty'!?

I don't think the J-man and his homeboys would really approve.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2008)

Koi said:


> When she's nineteen?!  With a guy she likes 'because he's pretty'!?
> 
> I don't think the J-man and his homeboys would really approve.



I think he's fine...so long as the right on her finger keeps intruders out of the bat cave...


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 7, 2008)

Koi said:


> And yet it doesn't bother you that she's sending a HORRIBLE message to teenage girls worldwide.. ?
> 
> Also, I doubt she thinks that deeply into it.  She doesn't put that much thought into her characters, so I don't see why she would include a subtext for their sparkling.



I've never even read the books in all honesty, took a brief skim through the first page or so online and couldn't be bothered reading further. The whole thing sounds damn hilarious though.

I only really wrote that essay as an exercising in bullshitting, although the message it does send out is hardly original. It's just a drop in the ocean.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> I've never even read the books in all honesty, took a brief skim through the first page or so online and couldn't be bothered reading further. The whole thing sounds damn hilarious though.
> 
> I only really wrote that essay as an exercising in bullshitting, although the message it does send out is hardly original. It's just a drop in the ocean.



Koi and Chee are very against inter-species teen pregnancies...


----------



## Mia (Oct 7, 2008)

i honestly tried to read the first book coz my friend liked it and told me it was good. i really really tried..... but goddamn i've read a better fanfiction  the only character i liked was Charlie (Bella's dad) ... everything else...  never finished the book


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 7, 2008)

You all are trying to show how bad Twilight series by making reference to the 4th book, which is a wrong, sick, silly and shitty book. And this comes from a Twilighter (as someone has put it before). 

But that does not mean the first books are the same. Many people say that Twilight is the best book out of the four, I say no. It has started so slowly and I have had to struggle to read it. But in the end I came to treasure these books.

Just a couple of issues: 
*Bella loves Edward just because he's God-like handsome*: well yah, that was the initial attraction. And don't fucking tell me that looks are not important, it is at the very begining. And Edward proved to be more than his looks. And the same goes with the initial attraction of Edward to Bella. The smell of her blood attarcted him, and he is not the first to have this experience, but at least he had the will and determination not to kill her. And so from here their relationship builds up to more than look and smell. 
Bella is different than other teenagers, yes she is clumsy, trouble-magnet and all this shit. However, she is also smart and perceptive and add to it the fact that Ed can't read her mind. Therefore, no, look is not the the only attarction between those two.   

*Vampires sparkle*: to be honest the first time Meyer introduced this, I was like  this is kinda lame. But I got over it, it is not like Edward sparkles every other chapter. And as to why vampires go undetected? Well they live in Fork, a place where it rains most of the year, and during the rare occasions where the sun is not obscured by the clouds, vampires keep away from humans. But of course none has the decency to explain this, you are all busy bashing the books.

I understand why many hate these books but I believe the stronger reason for despising the series is what someone had mentioned previously about how many people take it into themselves to bash novels just because these books are popular even if those people have not read the series. (though I must admit clashing with those bashers can be fun )

And in conclusion (I feel that I'm writing a fucking essay for my project! ), there is more to the story than the love between Edward and Bella. I have found that the love triangle between Jake, Edward and Bella to be the strong point of the plot. Through this whole Bella/Jake dynamic Meyer has portrayed how complex relationships are and how with love comes sacrifice and loss. She has shown that no matter what your choice is, there are consequences that you have to deal with in the end. 
But of course Meyer had to destroy all what she had built in the first three books. In Meyer's happy little world no one loses anything. Thank you very much.

Cardboard Tube Knight, I love your sig 

Edit: Shit! This is too long!! Oh well...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> You all are trying to show how bad Twilight series by making reference to the 4th book, which is a wrong, sick, silly and shitty book. And this comes from a Twilighter (as someone has put it before).
> 
> But that does not mean the first books are the same. Many people say that Twilight is the best book out of the four, I say no. It has started so slowly and I have had to struggle to read it. But in the end I came to treasure these books.
> 
> ...



Lol, thanks. 

You have to realize that when it comes right down to it a lot of the people here want to be novelists and writers. Tyrael and I are two I know for sure do. And the thing is that we get kind of POed when lack luster books get taken to be the best thing ever. 

Now I have skimmed some of this book and honestly I can see where the problems lie. Even other fans like to call it their guilt pleasure.


----------



## Auraya (Oct 7, 2008)

Honestly, I like this book not because it is well written (even I'm not that deluded obsessed with it) but because the way Mayer writes makes the books really easy to read , and although the main character is a little bit of a Mary Sue you still end up empathising with her character.

I guess I like this book, because I read to escape from the real world for a while and it does very easily lend itself to that.  Especially with the infamous sparkly vampires


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2008)

Auraya said:


> Honestly, I like this book not because it is well written (even I'm not that deluded obsessed with it) but because the way Mayer writes makes the books really easy to read , and although the main character is a little bit of a Mary Sue you still end up empathising with her character.
> 
> I guess I like this book, because I read to escape from the real world for a while and it does very easily lend itself to that.  Especially with the infamous sparkly vampires



That really is what I was trying to say. All of the things that people are bashing about the books isn't going to matter to the people who like it. At the same time, I think that you realize that the books aren't the best book ever. Which is the problem that a lot of people have with the books.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 7, 2008)

I read it, I felt a little gay when I was done though.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol, thanks.
> 
> *You have to realize that when it comes right down to it a lot of the people here want to be novelists and writers*. Tyrael and I are two I know for sure do. And the thing is that we get kind of POed when lack luster books get taken to be the best thing ever.
> 
> Now I have skimmed some of this book and honestly I can see where the problems lie.Even other fans like to call it their guilt pleasure.



I have never thought about this before. But still, this is not a reason to harshly criticize the books (I don't even know if it can be called criticizing!!). They might not be the best books ever, but they are on my top 3 and I know many people who hate reading and have never touched a book (as a pastime activity) in their life, but they love Twilight series. And I think if this does not speak about how good the books are at least it says that Twilight series is a light and enjoyable read just as Auraya has mentioned.

Having said that, I don't know any guy who likes this series. Seriously if I didn't come regularly here, I would not believe that boys read these stuff :/ So it is not strange, *Apollo*, if you have felt little bit gay


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2008)

> "As I had just that once before, I smelled his cool breath in my face. Sweet, delicious, the scent made my mouth water."
> 
> This to me was the most disturbing aspect of Edward's inhuman perfection. It's just weird. And gross. And weird.







Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Koi and Chee are very against inter-species teen pregnancies...



I should make picket signs.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> You all are trying to show how bad Twilight series by making reference to the 4th book, which is a wrong, sick, silly and shitty book. And this comes from a Twilighter (as someone has put it before).
> 
> But that does not mean the first books are the same. Many people say that Twilight is the best book out of the four, I say no. It has started so slowly and I have had to struggle to read it. But in the end I came to treasure these books.
> 
> ...



That still doesn't answer my question.

Bella is attracted to Edward because of his looks, and he becomes a puzzle because he's a moody prick.  So she persues him, and he just gives her shit constantly, stalks her, draws her into trouble, etc.

Edward is drawn to Bella for two reasons: the smell of her blood (lol wtf, pretty sure it all smells like iron) and the fact that she has a mental shield, which makes _her_ a puzzle.  He realizes he finds her attractive, and then starts stalking her, trying to figure her out.

I can't figure out anything past this.  He certainly doesn't treat her very well, what with telling her to stay the hell away from him, constantly scolding her and telling her what she should and shouldn't do, and then totally contradicting himself by _sneaking into her house at night to watch her sleep._  When someone does this to you, it's not love, it's fucking creepy and obsessive and domineering.  These books almost make me want so become a feminist, because Bella essentially becomes just an object (Titled, _Mary Sue_), and people eat it up like it's a romance to define the generation.  It's not.  Edward seeks to _contol_ her, (and if you squint it sometimes even looks like a parent-child relationship, egh) and she stays with him because of his looks.  She has NO goals in life.  None.  She just wants to be a vampire so she can be with him forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 8, 2008)

Koi said:


> That still doesn't answer my question.
> 
> Bella is attracted to Edward because of his looks, and he becomes a puzzle because he's a moody prick.  So she persues him, and he just gives her shit constantly, stalks her, draws her into trouble, etc.
> 
> ...



First, Edward is not a moody prick. Yes he had been *moody* but it was due the turmoil inside of him, he was torn between desiring her blood and not wanting to endanger his family. And he hated her for putting him in this situation. And Bella did not pursue him, yes initially she began asking all these questions about the Cullens but when Edward gave her that look of *hatred* she has stayed well away from him. It wasn’t until he started to talk to her again that she began her questioning and research about him, but I wouldn’t call that perusing. And again, at this point, it wasn’t his look that made her take all these actions. She had been treated differently by him, it’s only natural she would be curious about him.

As for her smell, yah in scientific terms blood has this metallic, unattractive smell, but also, in a scientific point of view, vampires don’t exist, nor do werewolves etc... You get it? 

I can’t understand why you say Edward does not treat her well. Initially yes, but he has tried his best to stay away from her. No matter what some say, Edward is gentle, caring and selfless and he is certainly not possessive. I remember that I have gotten mad when he hasn’t been allowing her to see Jake, but then again he was concerned for her safety. And if you think about it for a min, any girl’s boyfriend would act the same way if he knew that this other guy is in love with his girlfriend. *So no Edward is not treating Bella like an object. *

Now about Bella’s goals, honestly if your boyfriend was super rich and immortal and you could have both, would you care about university and education at this point? I for one wouldn’t. If you had all the time in the world, I’m sure your priority list would change drastically. And even if immortality and money are not involved, many girls at Bella’s age do give up everything (including college and ambitions) for love. I’m not saying it’s right but it happens. However, in Bella’s case I would do the same.

However, in a way, I agree with you about the stalking issue (though you're really putting it as if Ed was peeping at her while she showers or changes). He's just wanted to know more about her from...hmmm...a *safe* distance. But yah it would be creepy if I woke up to find someone in my bedroom. Though this doesn't change my opinion about Edward


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 8, 2008)

Apollo said:


> I read it, I felt a little gay when I was done though.



Only a little?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever run Bella or Edward through a Mary Sue Litmus test? Most characters fail because the test is biased and doesn't take into account the writers ability to write better. 

But if people call Harry Potter very sueish...this seems even more so.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 8, 2008)

Didn't know there is such test!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Didn't know there is such test!!



http://www.ponylandpress.com/ms-test.html


----------



## Toby (Oct 8, 2008)

Auraya said:


> Honestly, I like this book not because it is well written (even I'm not that deluded obsessed with it) but because the way Mayer writes makes the books really easy to read , and although the main character is a little bit of a Mary Sue you still end up empathising with her character.
> 
> I guess I like this book, because I read to escape from the real world for a while and it does very easily lend itself to that.  Especially with the infamous sparkly vampires



Then you are like me, a Twatlighter. We like this book for alternative reasons than its pure content.

Also, don't google news-stories containing "Cullen", 'cause you might run into the blog of a woman who married a guy (for no other reason than) whose surname coincided with her sparkly desires.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2008)

I think that this goes to further support my theory earlier that its enjoyable. Yet its across the board and simple so it reaches more people. Its like that show _Charmed_, that show was so stupid. But the pacing was good, there was never any down time and it was slightly interesting yet with enough going on that if you started watching, you wanted to see how it ended. 

It went on for seven years like that.


----------



## Cair (Oct 8, 2008)

Overrated.


----------



## Toby (Oct 8, 2008)

CTK: That is a good point. I actually watched a lot of _Passions_, because the crazy old witch Tabitha and her living doll accomplice were so lulzy, and then there was the whole "Adventure in Hell"-gig, which was brilliant, since the hot latino chap of course dashes in like a true Don Juan, and the nerd is walking around the remnants of the house trying to find a solution on his POCKET CALCULATOR.

Almost as good as Sunset Beach. This shit's fantastic, that's what it is.


----------



## Auraya (Oct 9, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Then you are like me, a Twatlighter. We like this book for alternative reasons than its pure content.
> 
> Also, don't google news-stories containing "Cullen", 'cause you might run into the blog of a woman who married a guy (for no other reason than) whose surname coincided with her sparkly desires.



I am indeed a Twatlighter . It's a nice book to rest your brain with 

and  please tell me you are joking


----------



## vervex (Oct 15, 2008)

I read the whole Twilight saga (including the Midnight Sun draft) not because Meyer's grammatical quality, but because of the story. Twilight is not grand literature, and it never pretended to be. It has instead a simple but good plot and some interesting twists. Its characters are usually charming and a reader who starts the book will really want to know how it ends; that's the real magic of Twilight and its magician, Stephenie Meyer. 

I've read several books, in English and in French mostly, and in the end, I can say that the best I have read weren't the most complicated ones who used a superior language but instead the ones who had a good plot and that went to the point. I am the type of reader who hates to read descriptions lasting for pages; I hate when the authors use their novels to show off their literary skills instead of making the story advance. Of course, I am willing to accept sometimes extensive descriptions, but only if they are making the story advance, or if they are relevant at all. 

I liked Twilight because it was simple and good. It was simple in terms of vocabulary and grammar (I often encounter English texts with some more "refined" words I don't understand; Twilight almost had none) and it feels good to read novels like that once in a while. Twilight is not a deep book (it has its philosophic moments, but they usually remain superficial) but it is very entertaining. And that's why I liked it.



As for the people who complain about Edward's behavior, saying that he didn't care for Bella, I suggest you read Midnight Sun, or at least the part that has been released. It's Twilight seen from Edward's perspective. The love story goes both ways, and after reading this draft, I can say I believe Edward always loved Bella more than she loved him, until she became a vampire herself.


----------



## Red (Oct 15, 2008)

I heard they really really fucked up the Vampire lore a lot. Is this true?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Reload said:


> I heard they really really fucked up the Vampire lore a lot. Is this true?



Which lore would that be, there's so many its hard to pick one.


----------



## vervex (Oct 18, 2008)

Red said:


> I heard they really really fucked up the Vampire lore a lot. Is this true?



It wasn't so bad. I'm extremely picky when it comes to vampire stories, and the only ones that has truly satisfied me until this day are Anne Rice's books followed my Meyer's.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 18, 2008)

vervex said:


> It wasn't so bad. I'm extremely picky when it comes to vampire stories, and the only ones that has truly satisfied me until this day are Anne Rice's books followed my Meyer's.


For some reasons I didn't like Anne Rice's vampire world. 

Black Dagger Brotherhood series has a one of the most orginal version of vampires, Sookie Stackhouse series was good too. But of course, Twilight is my fave 

Edit: I wanted to rep u for ur earlier post, but got to spread my reps first :S


----------



## Kaiwai (Oct 18, 2008)

The first was very good. The second and third were good.

I wish I could get my time wasted reading the fourth one back.


----------



## Toby (Oct 18, 2008)

Koi said:


> ...
> I can't figure out anything past this.



Well, actually, regardless of the book, you don't need to understand any more past this. It is only natural that the author won't give you all the information to begin with. More information is always revealed as the book progresses, and the "moody lover" is the easiest and best excuse for this, because he or she is always a reclusive person. You are required to read the book and understand the moody guy by yourself, because they will obviously not express themselves explicitly. Unless there is a mental breakdown involved, of course. 

Edward is simply a guy who won't and shouldn't - because he's a vampire - spoil his heart out in a bucket at the first glance. Bella is the opposite, because she will let herself be honest. One is attracted because he cannot read the person as a book just by looking at her, whereas the other cannot read the former because she cannot communicate with him. Introvert vs extrovert, to put it in brief terms.



Koi said:


> ...
> When someone does this to you, it's not love, it's fucking creepy and obsessive and domineering.  These books almost make me want so become a feminist, because Bella essentially becomes just an object (Titled, _Mary Sue_), and people eat it up like it's a romance to define the generation.



One of the greatest love-songs ever written is _Every Breath You Take_ by The Police. Now if it hasn't struck you that there is such a thing as passionate and overprotective love, then you haven't understood Edward's masculinity. Being the odd one in the family he appears as a guy who has never had anyone special for "his own" until Bella, and so she becomes intriguing to him. In fact

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwqhhZnl8G4[/YOUTUBE]

Pay heed to "I'll be watching you" as the most recurrent lyric. It is also the single-greatest return of the three-piece band in musical history.



Koi said:


> ...
> It's not.  Edward seeks to _contol_ her, (and if you squint it sometimes even looks like a parent-child relationship, egh) and she stays with him because of his looks.  She has NO goals in life.  None.  She just wants to be a vampire so she can be with him forever and ever and ever.



Well, first of all, you sound like a first-wave feminist in that regard. Second-wave feminists are more about providing women with equal opportunity, and do not demand that women take control of the world. In fact, radical feminism is an unfair generalisation of feminism as a whole, and being very politically apathetic (as any good romance-novel should be, damn it) Bella naturally doesn't feel compelled to focus on anything but the boy of her dreams. I at least wouldn't expect a teenage girl to be planning her life at such an age, and if I were in love with a vampire, I'd sure be more preoccupied with attaining eternal life. However, the reason is that you are commenting on this as if it were a 'rational' novel. People are irrationally and blindly in love in this series, and we are not supposed to forget that. Ever. (It's also a neat excuse for poor character-development. )



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Has anyone ever run Bella or Edward through a Mary Sue Litmus test? Most characters fail because the test is biased and doesn't take into account the writers ability to write better.
> 
> But if people call Harry Potter very sueish...this seems even more so.



Yes, she is definitely a Mary Sue, which is why it is so easy for teenagers to relate to her. As long as there is an adept representation of a certain mental age, it will appeal to such an audience. Twilight seems like a teenage-bodice ripper, so it would naturally have to become a success. HP on the other hand, well, there are plenty of Sue-ish moments and Sue-ish behavioural traits, but they aren't packed in a single character. I'd say that the end of the last book for example is criticised for being very Mary Sue-ish, and there is a point to that, though it seems to come from people who have hijacked HP from an audience considerably younger than their own. 



Auraya said:


> I am indeed a Twatlighter . It's a nice book to rest your brain with
> 
> and  please tell me you are joking



I came across Passions by accident. A friend of mine's sister was watching it, and my mate and I sat down to watch with her for the sheer lulz of it. But as the story developed, I found myself intrigued with the poorly performed but nonetheless captivating psychological trauma a girl must feel when possessed by devils and being frequently attacked by other supernatural forces. It's not the usual damsel in distress, is it? I guess it is also a perverse fascination of mine, something like schadenfreude. (This is the major trait which both Dr. Gregory House and I have in common.)

As for Twilight, I came across it because a friend of mine called it "The New HP", which got me interested, and surprised, because all my friends who liked HP seemed to hate it, except for the one who recommended it in the first place.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Red said:


> I heard they really really fucked up the Vampire lore a lot. Is this true?



The vampires sparkle in the sunlight, not burn.
Garlic is edible, humans are not.
Not sure about crosses, I'm guessing because the author is mormon she didn't want to deal with religion in her novel.
They have reflections in the mirror.
Vampires have "super powers".

...so yea, pretty much.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ That's called creativity if you don't know... (and omg that dude who plays Edward is so fugly  how could they even think of doing a movie!! Anime, on the other hand can do justice to Edward's beauty) 

Wow Toby, your argument against the stalking issue is so...new, but well established nonetheless 


Kawaii said:


> The first was very good. The second and third were good.
> 
> I wish I could get my time wasted reading the fourth one back.



You're not alone in this regard.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Creativity? I call it raping the vampire lore.

I hardly consider getting rid of everything in vampire mythology, just to make Edward seem more of a perfect and stale character, "creativity".

I'll stick by Nosferatu anytime.


----------



## Cair (Oct 19, 2008)

Who called Twilight "creative", Chee?


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Creativity? I call it raping the vampire lore.
> 
> I hardly consider getting rid of everything in vampire mythology, just to make Edward seem more of a perfect and stale character, "creativity".
> 
> I'll stick by Nosferatu anytime.


Vampires are myth so adding or removing any aspect doesn't mean you're fucking up the vampire lore. Practically, any author can come up with any idea regarding vampires, whether making them ugly zombies like I'm Legend (or like ur sig) or sexy god-like as in Black Dagger Brotherhood (and many more!).
I will stick by Twilight vampires anytime...


Cair Paravel said:


> Who called Twilight "creative", Chee?


Me


----------



## Cair (Oct 19, 2008)

I see. Odd. 


It's all a matter of opinion, I suppose.


----------



## SiMPLiCiTy (Oct 19, 2008)

Twilight? No thanks.
If I wanted a decent vampire series, I would go and reread Cirque Du Freak.
THAT is a good series.


----------



## Toby (Oct 19, 2008)

Er, you can add as much as you want to a genre, Chee, but it is definitely not the case that Twilight is trying to stick true to the classical vampire-tales, which is why it is not exactly welcomed by Anne Rice-fans. It is a romance-novel first of all, not a vampire-story. The filmatisation of Queen of the Damned comes to mind when I think of a decent vampire love-story. It is not true to the book, though.

I prefer Bram Stoker's Dracula, personally.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 19, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> I see. Odd.
> 
> 
> *It's all a matter of opinion, I suppose*.



Thank you very much 

I personally hate Anne Rice's books, but Dracula on the other hand is a great book.


----------



## Cair (Oct 19, 2008)

I personally hate all vampire books...some just hit a nerve more than others. =\


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> The vampires sparkle in the sunlight, not burn.
> Garlic is edible, humans are not.
> Not sure about crosses, I'm guessing because the author is mormon she didn't want to deal with religion in her novel.
> They have reflections in the mirror.
> ...



Chee, you have to realize sunlight wasn't fatal to vampires in older mythos. Not all vampires have to eat humans, examples of such are Blade, Angel, and some others how choose not to. Crosses didn't always hurt them I am pretty sure that is a more recent thing. And in some cases the reflection thing is a choice they can make. 

In some older myths they only lost their powers in sun, not died. And Anne Rice's vampires sometimes had a power attached. It's not really uncommon, like in the game Vampire the Masquerade that happens too...

Meyer isn't really being too bad about her vampires, she did make them hard as hell to kill though.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

> Vampires are myth so adding or removing any aspect doesn't mean you're fucking up the vampire lore. Practically, any author can come up with any idea regarding vampires, whether making them ugly zombies like I'm Legend (or like ur sig) or sexy god-like as in Black Dagger Brotherhood (and many more!).
> I will stick by Twilight vampires anytime...



That's Nosferatu, not a zombie. Sexiest vampire ever.


----------



## vervex (Oct 19, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Vampires are myth so adding or removing any aspect doesn't mean you're fucking up the vampire lore. Practically, any author can come up with any idea regarding vampires, whether making them ugly zombies like I'm Legend (or like ur sig) or sexy god-like as in Black Dagger Brotherhood (and many more!).
> I will stick by Twilight vampires anytime...
> 
> Me



I totally agree. Vampires is a myth to start with, so I don't see what's wrong with adaptation. I think Meyer was quite imaginative with her way of depicting her vampires. I personally hate the old European way vampires are depicted; vile creatures who only crawl into the night for blood, who are scared of crosses and garlic. I find that a bit retarded actually, and it's not adapted to today's literature. Perhaps in the middle ages... Not nowadays.

Even Anne Rice adapted her vampires; no fear of garlic, crosses and such. Vampires who do not necessarily kill humans and try to keep them alive while feeding on them only a little bit. Vampires with values and morals. Human contemporary vampires.




Toby_Christ said:


> Er, you can add as much as you want to a genre, Chee, but it is definitely not the case that Twilight is trying to stick true to the classical vampire-tales, which is why it is not exactly welcomed by Anne Rice-fans. It is a romance-novel first of all, not a vampire-story. The filmatisation of Queen of the Damned comes to mind when I think of a decent vampire love-story. It is not true to the book, though.
> 
> I prefer Bram Stoker's Dracula, personally.



Oh god I hated the movie Queen of the Damned. Actually, it's the movie I hated the most ever. They took Lestat the Vampire and the Queen of the Damned novels, put them in a blender, pressed start, tossed the remains of the mix into a bowl and threw 3/4 of the content into the garbage can. With the 1/4 remaining, they made a movie. I wanted to puke.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2008)

vervex said:


> I totally agree. Vampires is a myth to start with, so I don't see what's wrong with adaptation. I think Meyer was quite imaginative with her way of depicting her vampires. I personally hate the old European way vampires are depicted; vile creatures who only crawl into the night for blood, who are scared of crosses and garlic. I find that a bit retarded actually, and it's not adapted to today's literature. Perhaps in the middle ages... Not nowadays.
> 
> Even Anne Rice adapted her vampires; no fear of garlic, crosses and such. Vampires who do not necessarily kill humans and try to keep them alive while feeding on them only a little bit. Vampires with values and morals. Human contemporary vampires.
> 
> ...



Garlic does in a way make sense, it gets in your blood and the like and it tastes rough in strong doses. 

I forgot to say, but the vampires in my story are immune to sunlight, crosses, holy water and wooden stakes. The only way to kill one is by beheading them or burning them. They can even regrow limbs. 

Queen of the Damned sucked, after seeing interview, I got it expecting the same care and artistic quality...and it was like someone shit in my mouth.


----------



## Toby (Oct 20, 2008)

Queen of the Damned sucks because it fails to live up to the book. As a movie, it is the decent mediocrity which you get when you mash a Hollywood's agenda with an author's. Only one comes out on top, and it is a dominating relationship. I mean, it was fairly well carried out. What really bothers me is that in hindsight, because I read the books after seeing the movie, there was no attempt whatsoever to highlight the series. This leaves Anne Rice's novels in the mud where they don't belong.

As for blenders, it doesn't matter what we thought of Lestat since Anne Rice went bat-shit insane and ended him and the series with a disaster. The drama of writing vampire-novels, I guess.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> That's Nosferatu, not a zombie. *Sexiest vampire ever*.


This says a lot about why you hate Edward 

Just a note though, in Twilight, vampires don't have problems with crosses. In the Cullen's house there is one hanging on the corridor (or in Carlisle's office, can't remember). Which is another plus to me since I have always believed that the concept of vampires fearing crosses is outdated and kinda stupid. 
Well, this tells you how vampire myths have originated from the Middle Ages when religion has been dominant.


----------



## sinthetique (Oct 21, 2008)

There are three things I cannot stand in this world. One of them happens to be Twilight.

I have my reasons. 

For one, each story has a hardly apparent, weakly built plot. Nothing happens and when something even starts to get interesting, Meyer has to ruin it with Bella's needing to cuddle with rocks (and the fact that she uses the same descriptions over and over and over and over and over). Each character is static -- it seems like Meyer gave each one a specific personality trait and never bothered to flesh them out. New Moon was beyond ridiculous (and mildly disturbing). Eclipse... I just kept waiting for something to happen. It never did. And dear Merlin, Breaking Dawn was the worst piece of fiction I've read since before I discovered ff.net had filters. I won't go into details because it's still relatively new, but it was the icing on the Cake of Hate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> This says a lot about why you hate Edward
> 
> Just a note though, in Twilight, vampires don't have problems with crosses. In the Cullen's house there is one hanging on the corridor (or in Carlisle's office, can't remember). Which is another plus to me since I have always believed that the concept of vampires fearing crosses is outdated and kinda stupid.
> Well, this tells you how vampire myths have originated from the Middle Ages when religion has been dominant.



The crosses thing came later, Vampire mythology dates back to Ancient Egypt I think.


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know too much about vampire mythology in very ancient societies, just the basics from European history.  

Personally I liked Twilight.  Not my favorite book series or my favorite way of portraying vampires, but I love her writing style and it was a pretty interesting read.  I also love really long, well-written novels in general.


----------



## Goom (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sorry but I hate this book.  I wish it never existed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

I bet you guys are excited tonight. 

Here's something I posted in another thread.  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There was a news story about Twilight. It's actually required reading in some English classes. I bet with that news some of you are going to run off and hang yourselves huh?
> 
> They went on to say that the book teaches kids about abstinence through Edward and his desire to be with Bella but to also bite her.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2008)

The hatred I feel cannot be manifested in neither words or visual form. I never felt so much rage in my natural life.


----------



## vervex (Nov 20, 2008)

^
Get over it. It's just a book.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

^That's what I say about the bible, but them theists just don't wanna believe me.


----------



## vervex (Nov 20, 2008)

Adee said:


> ^That's what I say about the bible, but them theists just don't wanna believe me.



Ahahahah true true


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2008)

vervex said:


> ^
> Get over it. It's just a book.



I'm fine with it just being a book but when it becomes teaching material rage switch goes on. Poorly written books should not be taught to children with sensitive minds that may mistake it for good literature.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2008)

Wait this book is becoming a required reading book

what the hell


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2008)

The academic world is making way too many compromises if they let this travesty in. Besides abstinence is BS and everyone knows it.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 21, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Wait this book is becoming a required reading book
> 
> what the hell


It was part of course projects allowed for Eng 101 in my Uni this semester and 5 people took it....

INCLUDING ONE GUY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auraya (Nov 21, 2008)

Wait they are making this required reading? 

I do love this book for one reason or another but still lol


----------



## escamoh (Nov 21, 2008)

wow.
to actually teach this in school. 

it's a crappy book and i don't care if people like it, but to make it required reading is idiotic. especially for the reason they cited.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2008)

escamoh said:


> wow.
> to actually teach this in school.
> 
> it's a crappy book and i don't care if people like it, but to make it required reading is idiotic. especially for the reason they cited.



I think they made it required because of the fact that it gets people to read, not because of that. The news just said parents were commending the book for that.


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ That what I was thinking, Twilight is loved by the majority of teens, therefore, if it would get them to read, I don't see any problem with making it a required reading.
(Twilight certainly has intoroduced my sister to the world of reading, which had been unknown to her before that!)


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 21, 2008)

I love this book because I'm a fucked up psychopath  
'Nuff said XD

By thinking about it more clearly, I do think that Twilight and the whole fangirlism it started (especially with Edward/Jacob) is kind of silly and or stupid. Edward is, roughly said, a whiny little bitch that can't decide upon his character, so he just kinda changes it every book. Bella is an obsessive nutjob that worships Edward, and Jacob is a dog.
Gee, what can I say furthermore? The writing is decent, though I must admit I really disliked Eclipse for reasons unknown even to myself. I guess I wasn't into Jacob/Bella/Edward-threesome action and Eddie pissed me off a little overall.
Plus, I am and always was terribly disappointed in the endings to each book. Sure, Stephanie Meyer tried to build some tension and make the ending interesting. But strange enough, the endings always wound up to be more talk than do. The most interesting one of the 4 is probably when James lures (well, Bella is not very bright, I guess) Bella to the ballet studio to kick her ass. Why? Hell, I don't know. I guess his parents never loved hime enough [Sorry!]. The other 3...well...it's always just the Cullens and Bella talking that they won't survive, that this will be the ending to everything and basically all they do in the end is have a friendly chat and pretend it never happend. Especially Breaking Dawn was disappointing. As Bella and Edward thought there was no hope for them and their stunningly beautiful daughter Renesmee (whom I learned to love) the Volturi just have a pleasant chat with them fry three vampires that weren't important to the clan anyway and then go their paths and the Cullens go theirs. I mean: WTF? When I first read Twilight, I felt kinda rickrolled XD

The characters are, as I said, fairly alright. Edward is very stereotype, I guess you could say so, but I'm not quite sure which Edward you talk about XD I mean: in Twilight, he's got some temper issues because some guys probably intended to rape Bella to death [XD] and in Eclipse when his nemesis Jacob makes out with his soon-to-be wife, he doesn't give a shit! The other characters stay relativly constant in their behavior. Still, I don't like Bella very much. First of all, she shows no real interest in anything or anyone but Edward (and Jacob sometimes XD). She's overreacting on a regular basis (like in Eclipse when Jacob got injured, like, hello?) and she doesn't want to talk about anything but Edward turning her into a bloodsucker. That's kinda annoying.
I don't like Jacob very much either because, - hey - even if Edward is a whiny bitch at times, trying to steal his girlfriend is not cool, Jacob. So not cool. I started liking him in Breaking Dawn, because he finally imprinted on another female, Renesmee, yet his sudden change of moods and feelings for Bella were kind of weird. He's been madly in love with her in one second, then Rensesmee comes along and bam! - she's kind of just some friend and stuff. Continuety, people!

Twilight-Haters probably have noticed already that the book(s) is/are made of 90% talking and 10% doing it. Edward and Bella for example talk about their relationship and all that stuff constantly, but they hardly do anything else than talking. It's kind of annoying, really. That's just far too much dialogue for anyone to handle.

On the other hand, Stephanie Meyer is a fabulous writer. "The Host" is one of the most incredible books I've ever read in my life. It even beat "Pride and Prejustice" by Jane Austen, or shall I say they're probably sharing the pole position. Twilight is mostly meant for Teenage Girls my age, so I guess it is no surprise that people of other age-groups or males might not have enjoyed it. I highly recommend you "The Host".
It's less romantic and more depth and excitement.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The crosses thing came later, Vampire mythology dates back to Ancient Egypt I think.



I remember hearing something about a Mesopotamian legend where a guy would drink the blood of young men...I'll research it later.


Anyways, Twilight greatly annoys me, considering all the hype it's getting. It's an alright book (I've only read the first) but it took forever for me to get really into it. I'm a guy so some of the romance didn't really relate to me, but I could identify with Bella, the whole she has friends but the way it's written it's like they're not really friends. The thing is, when a fangirl told me it was better than Harry Potter, I nearly ripped off the "Edward Cullen" shirt she had on and strangled her with it. I'm a die-hard Harry Potter fan and weirdly enough, I don't relate very well with Harry, he's far less selfish than I am. My point is that neither of these books are groundbreaking in their writing style and the amount of hype for Harry Potter was overboard, but Twilight? Give me a break. 

I'll go into more later as I'm sure to be hated by half of this thread's members .


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 7, 2008)

Oldest recorded Vampire Legend comes from China.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Oldest recorded Vampire Legend comes from China.



Is it?
How does the legend go?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 7, 2008)

I forget. All I heard of it was a brief blurb.


----------



## Segan (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I forget. All I heard of it was a brief blurb.


Then don't the fuck mention it. You got me interested with your previous post, and now this!


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 8, 2008)

Pathetic. I couldn't get past the first forty pages because the writing was so terrible.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The crosses thing came later, Vampire mythology dates back to Ancient Egypt I think.




yeah it does, and even further back to Sumer.

the accounts of the nephilim in the torah, bible and other abrahamic religions are most likely references to them.

jesus and the apostles are essentially vampires.

Dracula's powers and such are based on the Count of St. Germain.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 9, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> ^^ That what I was thinking, Twilight is loved by the majority of teens, therefore, if it would get them to read, I don't see any problem with making it a required reading.
> (Twilight certainly has intoroduced my sister to the world of reading, which had been unknown to her before that!)



the majority of teens? Thats a rather ridiculous overstatement.

Not even the majority of teen girls id imagine.

as for required reading i have the same opinion to this as harry potter. Its fine at a low level of high school, like the first 2 years or so but later on its silly as these books lack a lot of literary techniques that you should be studying. Harry Potter is a childrens book anyway so the quality of the writing shouldn't be studied at am older age anyway but from what iv seen Twilight is for slightly older readers and still shouldn't be studied because the writing isn't that great. And by writing i mean in a technical sense.

as for introducing people to the world of reading, thats all fine as long as they actually got an introduction and move on and don't just stay ignore other books.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 9, 2008)

Anonx said:


> the majority of teens? Thats a rather ridiculous overstatement.
> 
> Not even the majority of teen girls id imagine.
> 
> ...



I disagree on the statement regarding Harry Potter. I believe it's more of the book that you read while you're growing up. Making out, death, and torture aren't common in books aimed at children. 

I'm fine with Twilight, but calling the author a literary genius is a little much. There is much better American literature out there.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 9, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> I disagree on the statement regarding Harry Potter. I believe it's more of the book that you read while you're growing up. Making out, death, and torture aren't common in books aimed at children.
> 
> I'm fine with Twilight, but calling the author a literary genius is a little much. There is much better American literature out there.



i actually took a part out of the post where i said that harry potter grew with its original readership, and if you notice most of that stuff doesnt happen until the later books when harry and his readers were a bit older

but in that regard the readers are still children or at least young teens, but if the books were studied it would be the first one since it is the best example of a complete story in the series.

but it is still a childrens book in the beginning which is what i meant


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 9, 2008)

Anonx said:


> i actually took a part out of the post where i said that harry potter grew with its original readership, and if you notice most of that stuff doesnt happen until the later books when harry and his readers were a bit older
> 
> but in that regard the readers are still children or at least young teens, but if the books were studied it would be the first one since it is the best example of a complete story in the series.
> 
> but it is still a childrens book in the beginning which is what i meant



On that I'd agree. 
The first one is like that as J.K. Rowling was so poor during that time that in case the story flopped, she didn't want to leave it with a cliff-hanger. That's my speculation.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 9, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> On that I'd agree.
> The first one is like that as J.K. Rowling was so poor during that time that in case the story flopped, she didn't want to leave it with a cliff-hanger. That's my speculation.



possibly, my uni tutor thinks the first 3 are shorter and more contained because after that editors couldnt really say no to her


----------



## TwilightSUCKS (Dec 10, 2008)

Twilight?
I despise those books.

Shit writing, characters, plot, shit EVERYTHING.
All the characters are flat and boring with no originality to them.
Meyer's writing= Thesaurus abuse.

I wanted all the characters to die.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 10, 2008)

TwilightSUCKS said:


> Twilight?
> I despise those books.
> 
> Shit writing, characters, plot, shit EVERYTHING.
> ...



You know, judging from your sig/name, I would've thought you liked Twilight.


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 12, 2008)

It seems everything was horrendously borrowed from a cheap romance novel, such as the utter cliches in the relationship between Edward and Bella. This stuff rots your brains.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 12, 2008)

I read the first book because my elder sister wanted me to...

Um...

First, Meyer doesn't seem to know much about Forks, which is kind of pathetic.  Having lived within the area for about 2/3 of my life, I can say that with certainty.
For example, she claims it is an hours flight from Seattle to Port Angeles.  It's closer to 15 minutes.
So, right off the bat, she's made mistakes...

Bella is shallow, illogical, contradictory, and flat.  She slobbers all over the Cullens from day 1 and yet EVERYONE else stays away from them.
Edward is violent, contradictory, and flat.

Bella supposedly has self-esteem issues despite the fact that FIVE boys are obsessed with her in the book.

The only characters that even somewhat interested me were... Alice and Jasper, I think their names were...

What's sad is that the only original thoughts in her story probably should have been left out altogether: vampires are sparkly and like to play baseball.



I could go on complaining about it, but I'd just be reiterating what other people have said.

Granted, I was reading Sherlock Holmes before I read Twilight, so it really didn't stand a chance.  Stephanie Meyer is a twittering moron compared to Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.  All the same, there are much better vampire stories out there- Vampire of the Mists springs instantly to mind...

When my sister asked me if I liked the book, I lied to spare her... and then she bought me New Moon.



Oh, well... I tried to read it and I just couldn't.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 12, 2008)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I read the first book because my elder sister wanted me to...
> 
> Um...
> 
> ...



woo sherlock Holmes I have to read some of that for uni next term, looking forward to it, I like what I read a few years ago.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 12, 2008)

Anonx said:


> woo sherlock Holmes I have to read some of that for uni next term, looking forward to it, I like what I read a few years ago.



You should watch the Jeremy Brett adaptions!  Or at least the beginning of 'The Dancing Men.'  I love that scene...

... Hey, it's my birthday!  I just realized... funny.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 12, 2008)

Iv seen a few different adaptations, there is someone in every generation born to play Holmes.

Happy Birthday! Id imagine its not 11am where you are so therefore less weird that you didnt realise it was your birthday lol

my god why am i awake at 11am


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 12, 2008)

Anonx said:


> Iv seen a few different adaptations, there is someone in every generation born to play Holmes.
> 
> Happy Birthday! Id imagine its not 11am where you are so therefore less weird that you didnt realise it was your birthday lol
> 
> my god why am i awake at 11am



Thank you very much!



Lol, it was three in the morning when I realized, and now it is five.  My mother's going to kill me.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 12, 2008)

I knew a Spanish guy who really didn't like Arthur Conan Doyle's writing. Not seen him in a while.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 13, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> I knew a Spanish guy who really didn't like Arthur Conan Doyle's writing. Not seen him in a while.



I killed him


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 13, 2008)

> the majority of teens? Thats a rather ridiculous overstatement.
> 
> Not even the majority of teen girls id imagine.


Are you still in high school, or any equivalent? You would realize that yes, teenagers (especially the females) think this book is the most amazing thing ever written. I fear for our future. Seriously.

And I think this is the reason that I detest it the most; the reaction of the people reading it. It reduces them to slobbering, romance-obsessed shadows of their former semi-decent reading selves. Calling her a literary genius is such an appalling insult I cannot even take someone who would say it, seriously. She wrote something that captured an audience, that does not make her a genius of literature; it means she knows what people will read and what people will clamor for.

It actually frightens me how many people obsess over this book:  Males, mostly females, older women, and it is SO. SAD.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Are you still in high school, or any equivalent? You would realize that yes, teenagers (especially the females) think this book is the most amazing thing ever written. I fear for our future. Seriously.
> 
> And I think this is the reason that I detest it the most; the reaction of the people reading it. It reduces them to slobbering, romance-obsessed shadows of their former semi-decent reading selves. Calling her a literary genius is such an appalling insult I cannot even take someone who would say it, seriously. She wrote something that captured an audience, that does not make her a genius of literature; it means she knows what people will read and what people will clamor for.
> 
> It actually frightens me how many people obsess over this book:  Males, mostly females, older women, and it is SO. SAD.



Why fear for our future? I mean, I don't see how someone having tastes that are not yet matured is something to worry about. Lots of kids like stuff, look back when they are older and realize its not that great. 

I mean in ten years, it will be some other book, and the teens that read Twilight will look back and say the same thing.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 13, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why fear for our future? I mean, I don't see how someone having tastes that are not yet matured is something to worry about. Lots of kids like stuff, look back when they are older and realize its not that great.
> 
> I mean in ten years, it will be some other book, and the teens that read Twilight will look back and say the same thing.



It'll probably be like, "Wow, that is soooo lame, I remember when I read Twilight, at least *that* was original." 

Of course, I'm just using the whole Pokemon fad when Digimon came out as an example.

But when it comes to Twilight, sure it's made to make money. What book nowadays isn't? I mean, look at Stephen King. He hasn't made anything decent in years. Unlike the great writers of old (Edgar Allan Poe, Emily Dickinson, Jack London, etc.) being an accomplished writer makes money. Why wouldn't they want to appeal to what people want? The people want lame action sequences with romantic cliches, then that's what they'll get.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 13, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Are you still in high school, or any equivalent? You would realize that yes, teenagers (especially the females) think this book is the most amazing thing ever written. I fear for our future. Seriously.
> 
> And I think this is the reason that I detest it the most; the reaction of the people reading it. It reduces them to slobbering, romance-obsessed shadows of their former semi-decent reading selves. Calling her a literary genius is such an appalling insult I cannot even take someone who would say it, seriously. She wrote something that captured an audience, that does not make her a genius of literature; it means she knows what people will read and what people will clamor for.
> 
> It actually frightens me how many people obsess over this book:  Males, mostly females, older women, and it is SO. SAD.



You seem to have a rather charmed peer-group if you are worried about too many people reading _Twilight_. My year in school, the grand majority of people would balk at the idea of reading for any reason beyond being told to for school. It's not as if it was (too) chavvy either-I was in the bottom 10% grade wise and 75% of the year achieved A in at least one subject.

As I have said before, I know no one outside this forum that has even heard of the books.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2008)

Exactly, just be glad their reading period. Because in my high school most of the people didn't see a reason to read and didn't understand why anyone would want to read a book when there was movies and rap albums. They would always whine about stories we had to read no matter how short and it was really annoying because in the end we ended up having to just do grammar tests for half a years because they didn't want to read and claimed they would "never need literature in real life." 

And this was Advanced English by the way.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 13, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> You seem to have a rather charmed peer-group if you are worried about too many people reading _Twilight_. My year in school, the grand majority of people would balk at the idea of reading for any reason beyond being told to for school. It's not as if it was (too) chavvy either-I was in the bottom 10% grade wise and 75% of the year achieved A in at least one subject.
> 
> As I have said before, I know no one outside this forum that has even heard of the books.


 
Surprisingly, the people I am closest with (and "significant other" {lame}) all read; I'm generally drawn to people that do because they /seem/ to have knowledge on subjects outside of literature as well, and are all-around people to converse with.

Though there are plenty who do not read at all. But then, those people have also picked up just this book and loved it, and now rave about it with nothing to compare it to. =/ A few close peers of mine have read it, though admittedly it has received mixed reactions, ranging from the obsessed to the disgusted. I suppose I draw my general conclusion from listening to the people who regard people who read as crazy, and then hearing them worship the characters and writing and buy the shirts and want Edward to be their boyfriend. ><


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Surprisingly, the people I am closest with (and "significant other" {lame}) all read; I'm generally drawn to people that do because they /seem/ to have knowledge on subjects outside of literature as well, and are all-around people to converse with.
> 
> Though there are plenty who do not read at all. But then, those people have also picked up just this book and loved it, and now rave about it with nothing to compare it to. =/ A few close peers of mine have read it, though admittedly it has received mixed reactions, ranging from the obsessed to the disgusted. I suppose I draw my general conclusion from listening to the people who regard people who read as crazy, and then hearing them worship the characters and writing and buy the shirts and want Edward to be their boyfriend. ><



Many people who were never avid readers before picked up _Harry Potter_ and_ Da Vinci Code_ and raved about those books...its not uncommon for one book to get someone to start reading. So in that regard this book has done nothing new. Perhaps the subject matter in Harry Potter didn't get the same group to start reading. 

But even then, if they have nothing to compare to, then why should it really matter if that's their preference? I mean they could start to read more and as I said look back and hate the book later. 

One of my main goals as a writer is to try and write something that people who love to read and people who hate to read will both want to read. It kind of sounds impossible but I think that would be the ultimate thing to do (it kind of got done with Harry Potter.)


----------



## Fay (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a book freak. I've read a lot of books, from old classics to modern literature (I was very young when I read my first book: dr. Zhivago). None of them compared to Twilight. None of them at all.

This is my opinion. I think it's pathetic that people are insulting others because they think Twilight is the best book written. 

Guess what: it all comes down to opinion. You're opinion isn't better than that of anyone else.

So go ahead and insult me, because I think Twilight is the best book I've ever read. And nothing you say or do will change MY opinion.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's the thing about opinions: unless you can justify it then you're best off keeping it to yourself. So you'd better slap some reasons in there and compare it directly with other works to try and analyse the reasons you find it better than other books. I think one of the reasons that the claim is smashed to pieces is because no one who has claimed has left any good reason. Hiding behind the idea that everyone has their own opinions just suggests that you can't justify it.

So go on, give us some reasons.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 14, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Here's the thing about opinions: unless you can justify it then you're best off keeping it to yourself. So you'd better slap some reasons in their and compare it directly with other works to try and analyse the reasons you find it better than other books. I think one of the reasons that the claim is smashed to pieces is because no one who has claimed has left any good reason. Hiding behind the idea that everyone has their own opinions just suggests that you can't justify it.
> 
> So go on, give us some reasons.



Couldn't have put it better chap


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 14, 2008)

Tyrael
Just because his/her opinion doesnt agree with yours it doesnt mean she/he has to write an essay for you to justify it. And others HAVE given reasons for liking Twilight, (go through the thread if u want) and if these reasons arent good enough for YOU, this doesnt mean they are NOT good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Tyrael
> Just because his/her opinion doesnt agree with yours it doesnt mean she/he has to write an essay for you to justify it. And others HAVE given reasons for liking Twilight, (go through the thread if u want) and if these reasons arent good enough for YOU, this doesnt mean they are NOT good.



Its different when you claim its the best book ever with no support or reason, its not wrong to question it.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 14, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Tyrael
> Just because his/her opinion doesnt agree with yours it doesnt mean she/he has to write an essay for you to justify it. And others HAVE given reasons for liking Twilight, (go through the thread if u want) and if these reasons arent good enough for YOU, this doesnt mean they are NOT good.



The fact is, this person Tyrael is replying to failed to give a reason at all. Unless you count the "I've read other books" argument but that's a little ludicrous.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont to think its wrong to question an opinion but when this tread is full of flaming posts and no one says a thing and then this person comes and says something good about Twilight, then he/she has to justify it? I dont think so.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Tyrael
> Just because his/her opinion doesnt agree with yours it doesnt mean she/he has to write an essay for you to justify it. And others HAVE given reasons for liking Twilight, (go through the thread if u want) and if these reasons arent good enough for YOU, this doesnt mean they are NOT good.



That's the attitude that gets you in trouble already.

I seriously don't see any real analytical reasons. Seriously, what's so bad about making attempts to justify your opinion? Is there something bad about looking closely at the book? I honestly have seen negligible amounts of it in the thread, most people go no further than saying they like the relationships or writing and leave it at that. And I'm not allowed to ask why?

Without some attempt to validate them on a passive level any statements are hollow ones. There would be no point in any discussion at all too, if the only thing that happened was unsubstantiated statements of a similar nature. 

Either you've taken a look at my comment and decided I was a Twilight basher, or are genuinely taking an anti-discussion stance when it comes to Twilight without realising what you are suggesting.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 14, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> I dont to think its wrong to question an opinion but when this tread is full of flaming posts and no one says a thing and then this person comes and says something good about Twilight then he/she has to justify it? I dont think so.



I can't vouch for everyone, but I've stated my reasons.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 14, 2008)

Tyrael
well yah i have to admit that your comment has struck me as *BASHING*. And to be honest i think had someone said "twilight sucks" and thats it, u would NOT have demanded justification 
And i dont think think people have to give "analytical reasons", we arent in a fucking school. And sometimes simple reasons can be enough. 
(am browsing using my fucking phone, and its a pain in the ass)


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

> I dont to think its wrong to question an opinion but when this tread is full of flaming posts and no one says a thing and then this person comes and says something good about Twilight, then he/she has to justify it? I dont think so.



If a person says "Twilight sucks" in a group of Twilight haters...are they REALLY going to question them and make them prove their point?


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 14, 2008)

oh shit, Chee is here *runs and hides*
Oh, well are you implying that this thread is full of Twilight haters? If so, then you are supporting my point.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

I have no idea what your point is in the first place, I'm not gonna read back 5 pages or so.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2008)

I would presume they're blindly bashing and not bother with them a second longer. The poster in question came claimed to be well read and tried to use this as a basis to promote Twilight. So naturally curious I inquire more deeply.

That's a bad attitude saying analysis=school. The very act of reading is interpretive, so you have to read at a basic level of depth and this is what allows for the immersion to take place. Why limit it? Why forcefully choke down just what is written and accept it for that? People think all the time, especially about things they like and there is some level of analysis in that. Articulation of this may sound intimidating but it's really easy.

Also people never do things or think things or like things for simple reasons. It's always a layered thing, often discounted in an offhanded way through a shallow explanation.

If the claim just stands alone, with no justification, like that then there is no point it being publicly voiced at all.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 15, 2008)

The idea that you dont need to justify your opinion is an option, certainly, but it gives the impression you don't know what your talking about.

If you like something, be it Twighlight or Shakespear, you should know enough about it to know and argue what it is you like about it, if you cant do that you obviously didnt read it in enough depth and are using the same excuse as religious fundamentalists; i.e "I am right and there is nothing you can say or do that will change that, lalalalala cant hear you."

also if you read "classic" literature when you were really young chances are that you didnt understand everything the author was trying to do and only read the book on a superfical level and from what iv heard Twighlight exists almost totally on this level, that isn't necassarily a bad thing but you cant read one book in the same way as another.

So in conclusion you are free to have your own opinion but if you are not prepared to justify it then you are simply being ignorant, same way as if someone who hasnt read Twighlight, like myself, came in here and started bashing it without justifying themselves. It works both ways.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2008)

I justify myself by being a good natured troll.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 15, 2008)

Lord Yu is a living proof of simple reason, no layers, no shit


----------



## El Torero (Dec 20, 2008)

I´m very interested in Twilight 4 books, but I´m seeing the 90% of the books fans are girls lol.

I´m a boy, would you recommend this collection for me?  (I´m thinking in buying the entire collection for Christmas).


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 20, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Twilight series to boys to be honest, unless you like romance (since it's the major theme of these books).


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 1, 2009)

I always wanted to know why everyone is making such a big deal about it and bought "The Host" by Stephenie Meyer, just to find out about her writing-style.
That novel was so fucking boring, I didn´t even make it to page 50.

And what is scaring me out about "Twilight": The face one of my friends made when she saw the movie poster. It was seriously the scariest thing I´ve ever seen.


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Jan 5, 2009)

I've read all four of the Twilight series and I wouldn't recommend it to boys unless they like Romance cause there is seriously hardly any action involved. But the Host wasn't the best, I didn't even make it to page 20. 

But Twilight is good. It kept me interested, I even have an Edward Cullen poster. Hee hee.


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Jan 6, 2009)

I am currently reading the Twilight series and am on New Moon(the second book in the series).  It's kept me interested and I already bought the third book.  I'm going to by Breaking Dawn later.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2009)

Boys can enjoy books that don't have action in it, y'know  So long as you're prepared that it won't be action, then I think it's fine.

I have yet to read the books though, but I saw the film and really quite enjoyed it. It captured the sort of mysterious magic of the hot guy at school (who _isn't_ a jock), emphasising the sense of obsession and then also the sense of almost... pride when you're together. For some reason, a scene that really sticks in my head is Edward driving into school, getting out of the car with shades on and going to the other side, a massive smile on his face, to let Bella out.

For some reason, that really captured it for me, how I felt, and wished and longed for, and when I got it, it was exactly the same.

But that's me, I guess maybe being gay, I'm a somewhat different guy. I'm more like Mikey in the film to be honest.

Just finished Tale of Two Cities, so I'm ready to start on something a bit easier to access, might give this a look. I enjoyed the film, even if I thought the direction was generally shit until the baseball scene.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

yalimei said:


> I always wanted to know why everyone is making such a big deal about it and bought "The Host" by Stephenie Meyer, just to find out about her writing-style.
> That novel was so fucking boring, I didn?t even make it to page 50.
> 
> And what is scaring me out about "Twilight": The face one of my friends made when she saw the movie poster. It was seriously the scariest thing I?ve ever seen.



I hate The Host too. So freakin' boring.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 7, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> I wouldn't recommend Twilight series to boys to be honest, unless you like romance (since it's the major theme of these books).


 
I would not recommend it to anyone, because it's terribly written and I love some of those cheesy romance novels; for it to be called one, is embarrassing.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 7, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I?m very interested in Twilight 4 books, but I?m seeing the 90% of the books fans are girls lol.
> 
> I?m a boy, would you recommend this collection for me?  (I?m thinking in buying the entire collection for Christmas).



Borrow the first then make your decision. 

If you don't like it, just think of me as the one who saved you fifty dollars.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 8, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I would not recommend it to anyone, because it's terribly written and I love some of those cheesy romance novels; for it to be called one, is embarrassing.


Despite your opinion, there are people who like it, believe it or not  so I would still recommend it.

As for _The Host_, I've read the summery and it seems really boring, the basic idea didn't spark my interest.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2009)

I love this thread.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 8, 2009)

Yah, when you think it has disappeared for good, it pops right onto your face!!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2009)

The LD needs a bit of controversy. It's all too amiable around here.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 8, 2009)

It's the quintessential troll thread.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 8, 2009)

it's an epic book!

NO BOOK HAS EVER TOUCHED ME THE WAY THIS ONE DID!

THE LOVE BETWEEN EDWARD AND BELLA...

nothing can beat it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh @lk, precious precious simple boy.


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 8, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> it's an epic book!
> 
> NO BOOK HAS EVER TOUCHED ME THE WAY THIS ONE DID!
> 
> ...



The book touched you?

was it inappropriate


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 8, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> it's an epic book!
> 
> NO BOOK HAS EVER TOUCHED ME THE WAY THIS ONE DID!
> 
> ...



Read Dracula. 

Now *THAT'S* some romance...


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> As for _The Host_, I've read the summery and it seems really boring, the basic idea didn't spark my interest.



Don't bother with it. I stopped around the part where she goes from Phoenix to Tucson or something like that and its ridiculously boring.

Hell Meyer even describes her _shopping_ in a gas station for a whole chapter.



@lk3mizt said:


> it's an epic book!
> 
> NO BOOK HAS EVER TOUCHED ME THE WAY THIS ONE DID!
> 
> ...



"You're so perfect and I'm not so I'll whine about it for around 500 pages. Put your hawt balls in me."
"Ugh. I can't read your mind! It must because you're such a spuhcial snowflake with tons of depth so I lub you."

Best love ever.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 8, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> Despite your opinion, there are people who like it, believe it or not  so I would still recommend it.


 
I'm not one of those people, so the "" face isn't necessary. And I still DO NOT recommend it. I have the right to a passionate opinion, too.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I'm not one of those people, so the "" face isn't necessary. And I still DO NOT recommend it. *I have the right to a passionate opinion*, too.





Lies, surely?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there some kind of pheromone in here that attracts people back into this place? Because I see no reason to keep arguing about opinions over a book, unless someone is force reading it to you.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 8, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Lies, surely?


 
NO! Why would they be?!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is there some kind of pheromone in here that attracts people back into this place? Because I see no reason to keep arguing about opinions over a book, unless someone is force reading it to you.



It has a scent that attracts trolls.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> It has a scent that attracts trolls.



Something like carrion meat?


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 9, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I'm not one of those people, so the "" face isn't necessary. And I still DO NOT recommend it. I have the right to a passionate opinion, too.


I know you're not one of those people, you simply had "quoted" me and I did the same 

And this person


@lk3mizt said:


> it's an epic book!
> 
> NO BOOK HAS EVER TOUCHED ME THE WAY THIS ONE DID!
> 
> ...


 
also DOES have a right to a "passionate opinion", but in this thread when someone says something positive about Twilight he/she has better be ready (some silly remarks above-hint)

So as Tyreal has said, LIES!!


----------



## Purple Croissant (Jan 9, 2009)

i love twilight best and deepest story ive read since lord of the rings and the da vinci code!


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Purple Croissant said:


> i love twilight best and deepest story ive read since lord of the rings and the da vinci code!



Is this sarcasm?


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Is this sarcasm?



it must be, or she/he hasn't read too many books


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 9, 2009)

Purple Croissant said:


> i love twilight best and deepest story ive read since lord of the rings and the da vinci code!



Well, that's your problem. 

As far as I'm concerned, Dan Brown only sold that many books because of its controversial subject matter.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> *Well, that's your problem*.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Dan Brown only sold that many books because of its controversial subject matter.


Why is it a problem?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2009)

I liked Twilight and the other 3  but since the huge media hype I like it a lil less


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I liked Twilight and the other 3  *but since the huge media hype I like it a lil less*



I don't like Twilight -- at all -- but that's a terrible reason to dislike something.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't like Twilight -- at all -- but that's a terrible reason to dislike something.



Its not... I liked it quite a lot before... and I still do... but since u see all those things on the internet about crazy fangirls and everything... it just makes me think: Its not that big of a deal...  why hit people with it or anything? Thats just stupid...


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 10, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> Why is it a problem?



Because if she/he's looking for a "deep" book, he/she should not be reading popular books made for children or a New York Times Bestseller. I mean, I like Harry Potter, but calling it deep is going too far.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Because if she/he's looking for a "deep" book, he/she should not be reading popular books made for children or a New York Times Bestseller. I mean, I like Harry Potter, but calling it deep is going too far.


I think this is a matter of opinion not a *problem*.

I'm not claiming that Twilight is the "deepest" book I've ever read but compared to other Young Adults books e.g. Night World by L.J. Smith, Darkangel Trilogy by Pierce (this sucks big time  ) I was really surprised (in a good way) by the level of depth in Twilight.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 10, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> I think this is a matter of opinion not a *problem*.
> 
> I'm not claiming that Twilight is the "deepest" book I've ever read but compared to other Young Adults books e.g. Night World by L.J. Smith, Darkangel Trilogy by Pierce (this sucks big time  ) I was really surprised (in a good way) by the level of depth in Twilight.



He/She also stated "deepest book since"...that was her problem. Describing the Da Vinci Code as deep seems to be a bit much.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> He/She also stated "deepest book since"...that was her problem. Describing the Da Vinci Code as deep seems to be a bit much.



Quote myself/


Lo$tris said:


> I think this is a matter of opinion not a *problem*.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 10, 2009)

> ROBERT PATTINSON
> 
> So, the next generation of young women are currently flocking to see a female lead starring in a movie by a female director based on a bestselling book by a female author, and in this movie the main character wants to become completely submissive and self-sacrificing for a male.



The only depth inherent in Twilight is it's curious popularity. The mere fact that women are flocking behind characters like this near undoes everything the women's liberation movement fought for.

I know I'm overblowing things but again they see me trollin they hatin.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 10, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The only depth inherent in Twilight is it's curious popularity. The mere fact that women are flocking behind characters like this near undoes everything the women's liberation movement fought for.
> 
> I know I'm overblowing things but again they see me trollin they hatin.



that's twilight's biggest problem, the main heroine is by far the weakest and most unlikable character in the book and yet Meyer keeps telling us over and over in nauseam that's she's "different" and thus more "special" than any of her other more interesting peers. However, no matter how many times she tells us it's true it doesn't make it true, you can't tell us she's special and different and write her as uninteresting, annoying brat, who's developed an obsession over her first crush, that forms a disconnect on how you're developing your character, what you're telling us about them, and how they're actually being read. Something tells me Meyer never workshopped any of her novels before she published them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The only depth inherent in Twilight is it's curious popularity. The mere fact that women are flocking behind characters like this near undoes everything the women's liberation movement fought for.
> 
> I know I'm overblowing things but again they see me trollin they hatin.



This joke made me laugh more than it should have.



> KRISTEN STEWART
> You really are a vampire!  Does that mean that garlic, stakes, and sunlight kill you?
> ROBERT PATTINSON
> Don't be stupid. All of that lore is far too interesting for this movie. Being a vampire just means I get superpowers. It's like being Spider-Man, but sexier. Also, I sparkle in the sunlight.
> ...


----------



## Nikolaevna (Jan 10, 2009)

Twilight was a great book and I was acting like a fanatic when I finished it. But as I thought of it and so on, I realized it's a bit overrated. I has a few flaws, but even so I find it to be a good book for teenagers who seek stories about dark love etc.


----------



## Nikolaevna (Jan 10, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> that's twilight's biggest problem, the main heroine is by far the weakest and most unlikable character in the book and yet Meyer keeps telling us over and over in nauseam that's she's "different" and thus more "special" than any of her other more interesting peers. However, no matter how many times she tells us it's true it doesn't make it true, you can't tell us she's special and different and write her as uninteresting, annoying brat, who's developed an obsession over her first crush, that forms a disconnect on how you're developing your character, what you're telling us about them, and how they're actually being read. Something tells me Meyer never workshopped any of her novels before she published them.



Yes, she should have tried to look more closely for mistakes.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

You wanna know deep?


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The only depth inherent in Twilight is it's curious popularity. The mere fact that women are flocking behind characters like this near undoes everything the women's liberation movement fought for.
> 
> *I know I'm overblowing things but again they see me trollin they hatin.*


I'm glad you know that. 

And there is depth to Twilight, whether some grasp it or not, I know the novels are mostly about romance but there are other themes explored in the books e.g. making difficult decisions and facing the consecuences of that, sacrifice and loss, how complex relationship can be... *only the first three!!*. I'm not comparing Twilight to novels like 1984 or A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, but to other YA novels 'cause, after all young adults are the targeted audience. 

Anywho, I don't want to change people opinion about Twilight, but it's just stupid that people who claim to hate Twilight can't keep away from this thread. And what is more annoying is that MOST don't come here to argue but only to ridicule and troll like my good friend Lord Yu! (among many others...)


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 10, 2009)

I reckon it's 'cause the anti-twilight lot like the book a lot more than the fans really.

Although I would like to hear how arguments about depth are just down to opinion-there is some subjectivity in it but not enough to dismiss any sort of hierarchy. Like _Picture of Dorian Gray _vs a Trudi Canavan book or series. No one can claim with a straight face the latter contains more depth.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> I reckon it's 'cause the anti-twilight lot like the book a lot more than the fans really.
> 
> Although I would like to hear how arguments about depth are just down to opinion-there is some subjectivity in it but not enough to dismiss any sort of hierarchy. Like _Picture of Dorian Gray _vs a Trudi Canavan book or series. No one can claim with a straight face the latter contains more depth.



Your first remark is straight to the point!! (me and Tyrael agreeing about something!! A day in history!) 

As for your second comment, I take it that you're refering about my first post on this page, if so my point was that thinking a certain book is deeper than another is NOT a problem...and that's it basically


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wait until you agree with Yu before reading it as a sign of the apocalypse.

And I read lots of shallow crap that I enjoy. Nothing wrong with shallow as long as it's entertaining. I think Dark Plague was suggesting that citing _Da Vinci Code_ and _Twilight _as the deepest book they've read suggests that they have a limited experience within literature rather than knocking the ideas of shallowness itself.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Just wait until you agree with Yu before reading it as a sign of the apocalypse.
> 
> And I read lots of shallow crap that I enjoy. Nothing wrong with shallow as long as it's entertaining. I think Dark Plague was suggesting saying that citing _Da Vinci Code_ and _Twilight _as the deepest book they've read suggests that they have a limited experience within literature rather than knocking the ideas of shallowness itself.



And don't forget Chee, that would be the end of the world for sure.

I wonder if it's truly what Dark Plague had meant... (is skeptical) 

Edit: I don't usually like shallow books, They annoy me (and make me roll my eyes every 2 pages). After reading Twilight, I'd read many young adult books hoping to find something similar in terms of depth, but most vampire YA books are just  I guess I'm getting old! However, I'm putting my hopes on this new series *Evernight *, it seems good.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought into all the hype?and I have to say I?m very disappointed with this series.  On numerous occasions I felt like strangling Bella Swan?or myself for turning the page when I knew it wouldn?t be getting any better. This is what happens when I take recommendations from people ;____;


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 11, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The only depth inherent in Twilight is it's curious popularity. The mere fact that women are flocking behind characters like this near undoes everything the women's liberation movement fought for.
> 
> I know I'm overblowing things but again they see me trollin they hatin.


 
I agree. 

And lol. 



> Anywho, I don't want to change people opinion about Twilight, but it's just stupid that people who claim to hate Twilight can't keep away from this thread. And what is more annoying is that MOST don't come here to argue but only to ridicule and troll like my good friend Lord Yu! (among many others...)


 
Guess I get off by arguing with people who "love" this "amazing series" with such "depth" and "poignancy", with their proclamations that it "redefines the vampire genre" and "has great lessons" and all this other surface-level-analytic crap that is spewing out of every mouth, from tweens who have not picked up another bound object of literature in their life, to these middle-aged women sighing through their gaudy-gemmed fingers over the epitome of "good-looking", Edward Cullen, who was described throughout the novels with one too many adverbs and no sense of what some others would find appealing in the opposite sex.

I mean, really. "He's perfect in every way!" Curse my Creative Writing class and the lonely, heavily-make-upped girls that dared to argue such. Curse them.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 12, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Guess I get off by arguing with people who "love" this "amazing series" with such "depth" and "poignancy", with their proclamations that it "redefines the vampire genre" and "has great lessons" and all this other surface-level-analytic crap that is spewing out of every mouth, from tweens who have not picked up another bound object of literature in their life, to these middle-aged women sighing through their gaudy-gemmed fingers over the epitome of "good-looking", Edward Cullen, who was described throughout the novels with one too many adverbs and no sense of what some others would find appealing in the opposite sex.
> 
> I mean, really. "He's perfect in every way!" Curse my Creative Writing class and the lonely, heavily-make-upped girls that dared to argue such. Curse them.



Ok you have talked about the ?analytical crap? the Twilight fans give; now it?s my turn to tell you about the crap anti-Twilighters ?like yourself- spurt every now and then.
 -?OMG, Vampires sparkle!!! How dare Meyer defile the FICTIONAL vampire race in this horrid way CURSE HER, CURSE HER?. Yah this is number one, they talk and talk and talk about it as if the whole 4 tremendous books are just about glittering. I guess some people can?t read. In addition, anyone can make any alterations to vampires, if I write about vampires with feet growing out of their head and make them yellow, they will still be vampires. 

- ?Edward is perfect! How come a perfect character exists in a teenage book!!! The writer can?t write... blah blah blah? you know the rest since this was your point. I assume if Edward was a fugly, monster who is afraid of garlic and die by the sun then YOU would WORSHIP the books. I don?t mind perfectness in my books, especially if they are teenage books since I only read them to have a break from the ?real? literature. But Twilight just happened to be something special to me compared to other YA shit. 

- Of course there are other dumb stuff like ?Edward love Bella ?cause of the way she smells? I think those people never got past the first 50 or so pages.

- And many more, just go back 3 or 4 pages and you will see a good selection.

Finally, I have read more books than I can count, from shit like Pride and Prejudice to good literature like 1984 and Of Mice and Men, and yes I can still appreciate Twilight. Therefore, you are wrong to assume that ONLY teenagers and middle-aged women, who have only read Harry Potter, love Twilight.


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 12, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> -?OMG, Vampires sparkle!!! How dare Meyer defile the FICTIONAL vampire race in this horrid way CURSE HER, CURSE HER?. Yah this is number one, they talk and talk and talk about it as if the whole 4 tremendous books are just about glittering. I guess some people can?t read. In addition, anyone can make any alterations to vampires, if I write about vampires with feet growing out of their head and make them yellow, they will still be vampires.



im not going to bother arguing one way or another about twilight or any of the stuff you posted because im tired i dont care that much and opinions are opinions. Also im terrible at arguing 

buuuuut I dont like this point

granted iv not read the book but from what iv heard she basically took vampires and removed their weaknesses and made them sparkle or something, anyway that doesn't matter. My point is that she is using something someone else created as a basis for something in her work, something everyone knows about and something which has a following as far as readers go.

Basically it seems very lazy writing to me.

She could have created her own race or mutants or just people with powers for whatever purpose they serve with their own backstory etc but she chose to use an established fictional creature instead. Fair enough lots of people do this, but then why change them so much from what they were? Why not just make something new. Because she knew some people have a facination with  vampires and wash cashing in on this.

so you COULD write a story about "vampires with feet growing out of their head and make them yellow, they will still be vampires. " because words are, after all, relative but this is not an example of good imagination unless there is a good reason why the vampire has feet growing out of his head. Otherwise its just something else with a label because people think its cool.

it seems sort of like when a great film comes out and the they cash in by making awful sequals with none of the original cast or writers etc. They could have made something new but attaching a known name to it makes it a safer bet.

God im tired I may have contradicted myself I cant even remember.

Anyway im not disagreeing or agreeing with anyone, I just think this is a bad argument FOR twilight


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 12, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> I think Dark Plague was suggesting that citing _Da Vinci Code_ and _Twilight _as the deepest book they've read suggests that they have a limited experience within literature rather than knocking the ideas of shallowness itself.



You worded it far better, but yes that was the general idea.

And yes, Lo$tris, that's the truth. I can't prove it, but it is. 

Also, something I've noticed about Twilight. (For the first book anyways) There seems to be little depth to the side characters. I wonder if Meyer (s?) did that intentionally to show how different Bella and Edward were from the masses or if she just didn't want to go further on them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2009)

Anonx said:


> im not going to bother arguing one way or another about twilight or any of the stuff you posted because im tired i dont care that much and opinions are opinions. Also im terrible at arguing
> 
> buuuuut I dont like this point
> 
> ...




Removed their weakness? Some of which they didn't have until more recently. The sun thing wasn't even always something that killed vampires. What pisses me off more is that people seem to think all that is what matters. 

People just love to nit pick stuff.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Removed their weakness? Some of which they didn't have until more recently. The sun thing wasn't even always something that killed vampires. What pisses me off more is that people seem to think all that is what matters.
> 
> People just love to nit pick stuff.



Yes, but why replace it with sparkling?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Yes, but why replace it with sparkling?



Replace what? She took out something that wasn't there to begin with. I think some of the people in this thread are really biased when it comes to the book and movie. My brother's 42 and he saw the movie and he said it was pretty good, same with a friend of mine. Previous to the movie coming out they had never heard of the book or about it.

It just seems that some people are jealous of the lady's success I mean sure, she's not the best writer, but people on here are forming lynch mobs and hunting anyone down who enjoyed the book.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 12, 2009)

I have heard good things about this series from reputable sources.

But, I'll never read it, because "vampire romance" is a self contradicting concept.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 12, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> Ok you have talked about the ?analytical crap? the Twilight fans give; now it?s my turn to tell you about the crap anti-Twilighters ?like yourself- spurt every now and then.


 
Crap, how? That it's my experiences with the fans of it?



> -?OMG, Vampires sparkle!!! How dare Meyer defile the FICTIONAL vampire race in this horrid way CURSE HER, CURSE HER?. Yah this is number one, they talk and talk and talk about it as if the whole 4 tremendous books are just about glittering. I guess some people can?t read. In addition, anyone can make any alterations to vampires, if I write about vampires with feet growing out of their head and make them yellow, they will still be vampires.


 
Personally, after three and a half of them, I still didn't glean much of the appeal of any character in there, aside from Jacob. It isn't just the fact that he sparkles; it's the fact that it's an annoying characteristic that fangirls spout off every two seconds as if it's justification for liking him, which I don't agree with.

Sure, anyone can alter aspects of a niche or genre, but sometimes the nonsensical changes may or may not impress the readers. Obviously, some dislike the "new-age" portrayal of vampires, and it's more than a minority.




> - ?Edward is perfect! How come a perfect character exists in a teenage book!!! The writer can?t write... blah blah blah? you know the rest since this was your point. I assume if Edward was a fugly, monster who is afraid of garlic and die by the sun then YOU would WORSHIP the books. I don?t mind perfectness in my books, especially if they are teenage books since I only read them to have a break from the ?real? literature. But Twilight just happened to be something special to me compared to other YA shit.


 
No, in my opinion, she cannot write. I found the most idiotic mistakes, as if she didn't have a proofreader for the books at all, things that just didn't flow, awkward sentences, just mechanics that turned me off immensely. Horrid mechanics topped onto shallow characters . . . just isn't my thing.

Haha, relax; I have a guilty pleasure for the _Black Dagger Brotherhood Series_. There's a vamp as purdy as a model, they call him Hollywood as a nickname. Not that it reveals his inner beast, but hey, can't have it all. My point here, is that I enjoy some sappy, loose romance, just not Twilight. I also enjoy the break from "real" literature, as you call it, and I would rather invest my silly teen giggles in something that holds my attention, and this tween sensation did not do it for me.



> - Of course there are other dumb stuff like ?Edward love Bella ?cause of the way she smells? I think those people never got past the first 50 or so pages.


 
Truthfully, little depth is put into the relationship at all. While it is a young adult book and the incident is common for a "high school" relationship and therefore, relative to the setting, again, I thought it implied most girls were severely socially handicapped and horribly dependent on men, which, while a decent amount, is not everyone. Maybe it bothered me personally because it made everything about a teenager seem superficial, and I don't consider it accurate.



> Finally, I have read more books than I can count, from shit like Pride and Prejudice to good literature like 1984 and Of Mice and Men, and yes I can still appreciate Twilight. Therefore, you are wrong to assume that ONLY teenagers and middle-aged women, who have only read Harry Potter, love Twilight.


 
Most of us in the Literature Department have read a very wide variety of literature. While what I said about the ages and actions is a generalization, it is not a false statement, and I never claimed it to the be the definition. I've seen these actions, and I find it irritating.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Replace what? She took out something that wasn't there to begin with. I think some of the people in this thread are really biased when it comes to the book and movie. My brother's 42 and he saw the movie and he said it was pretty good, same with a friend of mine. Previous to the movie coming out they had never heard of the book or about it.
> 
> It just seems that some people are jealous of the lady's success I mean sure, she's not the best writer, but people on here are forming lynch mobs and hunting anyone down who enjoyed the book.



Yes I know that, but why use a sparkling vampire instead of the usual "OH GODZ, IT"S TEH SUN!" formula? Why not go back to the basics like the Hellsing comic?

And this is what most people think of the movie:


I also don't hate Twilight, I just don't like the fact that now every time I mention vampire, all anyone wants to talk about Twilight when I would prefer to talk about Dracula, or an Anne Rice novel.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Also, something I've noticed about Twilight. (For the first book anyways) There seems to be little depth to the side characters. I wonder if Meyer (s?) did that intentionally to show how different Bella and Edward were from the masses or if she just didn't want to go further on them.



This is something that can be said about most books-heck, very good authors can be guilty of this. It's a rare author (_Catch-22_ succeeded and a very good fantasy example is Robin Hobb) that can fully flesh out all the side characters.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> But, I'll never read it, because "vampire romance" is a self contradicting concept.



Then where do baby vampires come from? 



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Truthfully, little depth is put into the relationship at all. While it is a young adult book and the incident is common for a "high school" relationship and therefore, relative to the setting, again, I thought it implied most girls were severely socially handicapped and horribly dependent on men, which, while a decent amount, is not everyone. Maybe it bothered me personally because *it made everything about a teenager seem superficial*, and I don't consider it accurate.



That seems to be an accurate representation of the teenager mainstream. Heck, the way things are at the moment it seems depth and reflection is actively looked down upon by society, amongst the young.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Yes I know that, but why use a sparkling vampire instead of the usual "OH GODZ, IT"S TEH SUN!" formula? Why not go back to the basics like the Hellsing comic?
> 
> And this is what most people think of the movie:
> 
> ...



Not a big fan of Dracula actually and sometimes people just don't want to read the descriptive style of Anne Rice. 



Tyrael said:


> That seems to be an accurate representation of the teenager mainstream. Heck, the way things are at the moment it seems depth and reflection is actively looked down upon by society, amongst the young.



LOL, that's the truth. Teenagers are superficial, many people older than that seem to be too.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 12, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> That seems to be an accurate representation of the teenager mainstream. Heck, the way things are at the moment it seems depth and reflection is actively looked down upon by society, amongst the young.


 
I must have a damn bless-ed peer group, then.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

The problem with my peer group at school was, whilst there were many easily bored by talk  of more depth than who did what at which party they all got higher marks than me in an exam, which would suggest that reflection is very keen amongst them. What I was talking about was more the culture than people themselves, as I think the whole idea of intelligence is an often misconstrued one that has shallow values attached to it. It's easily put into hierarchies without any kind of balanced consideration. 

There is always the slight suspicion that whenever I say that I'm only trying to compensate for my own lack of intelligence though.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not a big fan of Dracula actually and sometimes people just don't want to read the descriptive style of Anne Rice.



Which basically proves my point that the majority of the youth prefer to read whatever the mainstream shoves down their throat and accept it as the best work without delving into other works of a similar genre. I read Twilight, the least they could do is read Dracula before spouting how great Twilight is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Which basically proves my point that the majority of the youth prefer to read whatever the mainstream shoves down their throat and accept it as the best work without delving into other works of a similar genre. I read Twilight, the least they could do is read Dracula before spouting how great Twilight is.



I didn't read Twilight, just didn't feel like it. I didn't read Dracula either. I don't know it just never set with me right. And I read Interview with a Vampire, damn good book. 

Thing is you can't group all vampire books together, just like vampire movies. Would you compare the Buffy movie with Dracula?


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Removed their weakness? Some of which they didn't have until more recently. The sun thing wasn't even always something that killed vampires. What pisses me off more is that people seem to think all that is what matters.
> 
> People just love to nit pick stuff.



im not nit picking stuff it was an example,

my point was that she was using vampires purely for their known fanbase rather than creating something new, but then changing them a great deal to fit her story, so why not just create something new? Its lazy in my opinion.

anyway i wasnt even arguing against it, i was arguing against it being used as an argument for the books.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 13, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Crap, how? That it's my experiences with the fans of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am actually starting to like you  (lol) you like both Jake (kind of) and Hollywood from Black Dagger Brotherhood and I adore them!! (though in BDB I prefere Zsadist )  Anyway, I'm not going to argue (cuz we are just going in a circle) , I understand that I won't change your opinion and you won't change mine. Let's just shake hands. 

However, I would re-enforce my point about vampires and the alterations you can make, but Cardboard Tube Knight had done great job arguing that.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 13, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> I am actually starting to like you  (lol) you like both Jake (kind of) and Hollywood from Black Dagger Brotherhood and I adore them!! (though in BDB I prefere Zsadist ) Anyway, I'm not going to argue (cuz we are just going in a circle) , I understand that I won't change your opinion and you won't change mine. Let's just shake hands.
> 
> However, I would re-enforce my point about vampires and the alterations you can make, but Cardboard Tube Knight had done great job arguing that.


 
Starting to?  

I adore most of the characters in BDB; I'm on the third book [Zsadist's] right now, actually. Started it today. Yum.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 13, 2009)

I like Twilight. Sure some things don't make sense and the writing can be considered to be simple, but I think that's one of the charms of the series. It doesn't follow a strict set of rules and it puts a creative spin on the Vampire genre. Sure the fans can be annoying, but once you get over it it's a pretty nice book sereis.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 13, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I like Twilight. Sure some things don't make sense and the writing can be considered to be simple, but I think that's one of the charms of the series. It doesn't follow a strict set of rules and it puts a creative spin on the Vampire genre. Sure the fans can be annoying, but once you get over it it's a pretty nice book sereis.



What creative spin pray tell?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2009)

Anonx said:


> im not nit picking stuff it was an example,
> 
> my point was that she was using vampires purely for their known fanbase rather than creating something new, but then changing them a great deal to fit her story, so why not just create something new? Its lazy in my opinion.
> 
> anyway i wasnt even arguing against it, i was arguing against it being used as an argument for the books.



Normally people would say stuff like her changes would be called new and interesting. I mean if she described the sparkle differently, I think most people would have called it that. But from how its been told to me, it doesn't sound like a good way to go about it. 

None the less you're missing the irony of the situation I think, taking creatures who would be killed in the sun in normal myth, and not just making them alright in the sun, but making them actually glow. 

There's a lot of potential in that idea, no matter what you say.

I didn't read the books, like I said but what if people had come to the misconception over the years that vampires couldn't go in the sun because they didn't, when in fact they only avoided sun because it would make them obvious. 

I'm so sick of the people picking at the vampire ideal in stories. No one sticks to the old myths as much. Anne Rice took out most of it in her books and no one bitched, they called it more realistic. 

If you want vampires to go back to how they were so that they're vampires here's some stuff they'll be stuck with. 

 

a vampire must be invited into a person's dwelling, any place where the residence is living and mortal. Hotels and public buildings are exempt from this rule.
vampires are burned when touching crosses, holy water or other holy artifacts. 

stakes through the heart kill them, but the vampire will rise again if the stake is removed. To keep the creature dead, one must destroy the body.

vampires can not cross a body of moving water. The only way a vampire can cross the water is to be in their coffin and carried across or in a boat. 

vampires can not stand smell the odor of garlic
vampires are repelled by mirrors
vampires cast no reflection or shadow
vampires can shape shift into MANY animals 

vampires can be killed by silver bullets or weapons.
fire also kills vampires.
decapitation kills vampires
I'm pretty sure I missed some, but that's all I can remember. Basically this is why no one wants to use all these rules all of the time. I don't see how you can get onto her for changing one thing about them. If you're going to complain about the bad writing or plot or characterization, that's one thing. 

But her concept was slightly thoughtful if you think of it in the sense of irony.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've missed Anon's point dude. In this case no value is gained from them being vampires. No reason save for the fact vampires are already overused and have an already established fanbase. I mean, I liked the _Darren Shan_ books but they do exactly the same thing.

Frankly, I always thought the sparkling was just a metaphor rather than literal.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Normally people would say stuff like her changes would be called new and interesting. I mean if she described the sparkle differently, I think most people would have called it that. But from how its been told to me, it doesn't sound like a good way to go about it.
> *
> None the less you're missing the irony of the situation I think, taking creatures who would be killed in the sun in normal myth, and not just making them alright in the sun, but making them actually glow.
> 
> ...


I've never thought about it like this before. I'm actually one of those who had raised an eyebrow at the first mention of sparkling and found it stupid, but thinking about it this way is kind of interesting.  



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Starting to?
> 
> I adore most of the characters in BDB; I'm on the third book [Zsadist's] right now, actually. Started it today. Yum.


If you like Zsadist then I will move from "start" to "like" 
I have read the 3rd book twice (yes I'm a hopless Zsadist's fangirl!) it is the best out of the first three IMO, I've never continued after that because I'm not interested in the cop (Butch or Buch?), he is fine as a side character but not a main one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> You've missed Anon's point dude. In this case no value is gained from them being vampires. No reason save for the fact vampires are already overused and have an already established fanbase. I mean, I liked the _Darren Shan_ books but they do exactly the same thing.
> 
> Frankly, I always thought the sparkling was just a metaphor rather than literal.



Not sure what Darren Shan is, I don't know about that one. The thing is that I don't know that Meyers really did that. I mean who knows her intentions behind using them. I guess she could have used any creature that has an intense desire for human flesh. But most of the others are commonly associated with other stuff that would have made the book less believable. 



Lo$tris said:


> I've never thought about it like this before. I'm actually one of those who had raised an eyebrow at the first mention of sparkling and found it stupid, but thinking about it this way is kind of interesting.



I don't think most people have, but when my friend who loves the books first told me about that, I actually thought about that first. I didn't know anything about the writing back then, but I was like "What an interesting change to the vampire myth, what if they don't go in the sun just because it will make them obvious?"


----------



## sel (Jan 14, 2009)

> LOL, that's the truth. Teenagers are superficial, many people older than that seem to be too.



Lies! No one understands us! You're all out to get us! Leave me alone, I'm going to my room and lock myself up there!


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I actually thought about that first. I didn't know anything about the writing back then, but I was like "What an interesting change to the vampire myth, what if they don't go in the sun just because it will make them obvious?"



That's exactly why they don't go in sunlight in the books. Because the sparkling would give them away. Edward says it himself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> That's exactly why they don't go in sunlight in the books. Because the sparkling would give them away. Edward says it himself.



Meyer would have had to have been completely incompetent to include the sparkling thing and not make that the reason for the myth. 

The vampires in my stories can go in the sun all they like, doesn't have effect one way or another. In fact most of the rules I listed don't apply to them. But they do die if set on fire or decapitated.

But in the story, my reasoning was that the Church spread lies about vampires to make their lifestyle seem _unholy _and _evil _so that people would be persuaded not to join...

Except for the garlic, the reason behind that is because vampire hunters spent a lot of time in crypts and graveyards and they carried around cloves of garlic to stave off the smell...people just mistook the meaning of this.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 14, 2009)

The _Twilight _series is adequate if you read the novels as they were intended. As the demographic targets young, generally female, teenagers, the reader must see the book for that, and proceed reading as such. In a general sense, the books are mediocre at best, though I'd rather enjoy the writing for what it's _worth_ rather than condemning the series and it's author for not matching the quality of my favorite novels.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> The _Twilight _series is adequate if you read the novels as they were intended. As the demographic targets young, generally female, teenagers, the reader must see the book for that, and proceed reading as such. In a general sense, the books are mediocre at best, though I'd rather enjoy the writing for what it's _worth_ rather than condemning the series and it's author for not matching the quality of my favorite novels.



honestly that's how I've been reading the twilight books post the initial one. I don't quite get the Bella and Edward development so I keep reading to see if Meyer improves from her freshman novel. Unfortunately it seems her writing only gets worst. She never rectifies any of the initial problems with twilight and in effect creates more and makes the old ones all the more glaring. Honestly, a series like twilight could have soared above par had it been looked at by more than one pair of eyes. Had certain developments added up it'd have no problem deserving the blind praise its rampant fans give to it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> The _Twilight _series is adequate if you read the novels as they were intended. As the demographic targets young, generally female, teenagers, the reader must see the book for that, and proceed reading as such. In a general sense, the books are mediocre at best, though I'd rather enjoy the writing for what it's _worth_ rather than condemning the series and it's author for not matching the quality of my favorite novels.



So, in your opinion, the adequate book for the Teenage Female Demographic is a book with little to no character development, an absense of any conflict for the first 500 pages, and what is quite possibly the most shallow love relationship since Disney's _The Little Mermaid_?

I was a teenaged female a couple of years back, and I honestly don't see the charm this series has.

Still, the author can hardly be blamed for this, I mean, it was the first novel she ever made, and I hear _The Host_ demonstrates literary improvement.


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 14, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> So, in your opinion, the adequate book for the Teenage Female Demographic is a book with little to no character development, an absense of any conflict for the first 500 pages, and what is quite possibly the most shallow love relationship since Disney's _The Little Mermaid_?



To be fair to her on this point, have you ever read Jane Austen?

not that im comparing them in terms of writing quality but it also has a near complete lack of conflict and some fairly shallow relationships. Northanger abbey did although it sort of made up for this with other points.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jan 14, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> So, in your opinion, the adequate book for the Teenage Female Demographic is a book with little to no character development, an absense of any conflict for the first 500 pages, and what is quite possibly the most shallow love relationship since Disney's _The Little Mermaid_?
> 
> I was a teenaged female a couple of years back, and I honestly don't see the charm this series has.
> 
> Still, the author can hardly be blamed for this, I mean, it was the first novel she ever made, and I hear _The Host_ demonstrates literary improvement.



The author cannot be blamed for a bad book she wrote?
Alrighty then...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 14, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> The author cannot be blamed for a bad book she wrote?
> Alrighty then...



The author can of course be blamed, however most of it goes undeserved, as it was the first novel she had ever written with little to no background in literature.

I'd say it's the editor's fault for letting it get out without a serious overhaul.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't say I particularly like Twilight, although I haven't read the book and I doubt I'd like it as I'm not the main target audience.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, i am a 22 year old, black male....and I LOVE THIS SERIES. I only read this book, but i am about to start the 2nd one. Usually when i say this IRL, i get /slapped or /bitchslapped, but here, no one knows me, and i can easily say that i think that this series is interesting. Sign me up for the Vampire train.........again!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2009)

There's no blacks on the internet


----------



## LMJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Tell that to Lord Yu.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2009)

I was joking...I'm black.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 1, 2009)

lol, was trying to take sarcasm in another direction, oh well. but yea, am reading the second book now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 2, 2009)

AHMAAAAAAAAAAAAYZING BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

Podman77 said:


> Irrelavent to all previous comments, but just wanted to through my opinion out there on this subject
> 
> Twilight borrows almost all of its plot from about 2 other stories, and Stephanie Meyer is a writter to the effect of all the teenaged girls out there who think they are "deep" authors, just because they they write about things that most find obscure or dis-tasteful. I think she could be a good writer, if she would just stop sticking her nose so far in the air that she can't really see what her pen is putting to the paper.
> 
> I expect a severe neg-repping.



What other two books?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 10, 2009)

Stephanie Meyer is uncreative and not extremely talented, but she does her job well so I can't complain. She knew her demographic and marketed to it.

However, VAMPIRES DON'T SPARKLE.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

L. Lawliet said:


> Stephanie Meyer is uncreative and not extremely talented, but she does her job well so I can't complain. She knew her demographic and marketed to it.
> 
> However, VAMPIRES DON'T SPARKLE.



How would you know what a fictional race of creature does? 

Please refer to Our Monsters Are Different and more specifically Our Vampires Are Different.


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How would you know what a fictional race of creature does?
> 
> Please refer to Our Monsters Are Different and more specifically Our Vampires Are Different.



its also under  wallbangers though. Our Vampires Are Different

Anyway I don't really care what she does with vampires, It just annoys me that she altered them so much they are practially unrecognizable purely to capitalise on a market rather than creating her own unique creatures or using them in a more traditional sense. It just seems cheap to me.

but heyho people read it, you wouldn't believe how much frankenstein seems to have changed since the original, he has a better vocabulary than me in the shelley version.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

Yea, I don't care if people change up vampires...but sparkles? Really?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Anon said:


> its also under  wallbangers though. Senator Sylvia Allen comments that the world is 6000 years old!
> 
> Anyway I don't really care what she does with vampires, It just annoys me that she altered them so much they are practially unrecognizable purely to capitalise on a market rather than creating her own unique creatures or using them in a more traditional sense. It just seems cheap to me.
> 
> but heyho people read it, you wouldn't believe how much frankenstein seems to have changed since the original, he has a better vocabulary than me in the shelley version.



Frankenstein isn't even the monster really, its just called the Monster in the book as far as I know. 

Also I doubt that she tried to capitalize on the market, she's not that clever, she just used vampires and instead of dying being their reason for not going out in the sun, she stated it was sparkling.


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Frankenstein isn't even the monster really, its just called the Monster in the book as far as I know.
> 
> Also I doubt that she tried to capitalize on the market, she's not that clever, she just used vampires and instead of dying being their reason for not going out in the sun, she stated it was sparkling.



very true, he doesnt have a name (well unless he gets one in the second half of the book), im just referring to it as frankenstein since its generally known as that nowadays.

actually I imagine her reasons for vampires was some fantasy when she was younger, but it was probably only published because they were vampires and not her own creation. its not just the sparkling, there are a other ways they are different such as smell power, speed, mind reading, telling the future and all sorts of stuff, and this was just the stuff i picked up watching the piss take version of the film.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2009)

FANCY SPARKLES! REAL MEN SPARKLE! *MAGNIFICENT MUSCLES!*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Anon said:


> very true, he doesnt have a name (well unless he gets one in the second half of the book), im just referring to it as frankenstein since its generally known as that nowadays.
> 
> actually I imagine her reasons for vampires was some fantasy when she was younger, but it was probably only published because they were vampires and not her own creation. its not just the sparkling, there are a other ways they are different such as smell power, speed, mind reading, telling the future and all sorts of stuff, and this was just the stuff i picked up watching the piss take version of the film.



Vampires frequently are given acute sense of smell, I am pretty sure Anne Rice's vampires had it, they also had speed. In fact all vampires I know are at least slightly faster than Humans. Mind reading is another thing many vampires have. All those things are in the Vampire bag of tricks really.


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Vampires frequently are given acute sense of smell, I am pretty sure Anne Rice's vampires had it, they also had speed. In fact all vampires I know are at least slightly faster than Humans. Mind reading is another thing many vampires have. All those things are in the Vampire bag of tricks really.



il give you the smell, but im talking ridiculous speed , never heard of them with mind reading either, or seeing the future. Doesn't have any of the atmosphere present with other vampires either.

change thing by all means, but don't change them to a sill degree, just make up something, just the way I feel.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

They are more superhero than vampire.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2009)

I've seen Dracula given all kinds of crazy powers. Mind reading or precog is not knew to vampires.


----------



## Munak (Jul 10, 2009)

I kind of see a complete waste of time giving the Twilight vampires some crazy powers, though. Wouldn't the story work in its own way without them vampires fighting with shounen staple?

Meyer could have used fencing or swordfighting as a medium of combat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Anon said:


> il give you the smell, but im talking ridiculous speed , never heard of them with mind reading either, or seeing the future. Doesn't have any of the atmosphere present with other vampires either.
> 
> change thing by all means, but don't change them to a sill degree, just make up something, just the way I feel.



One of the Vampires in Anne Rice's book had mind reading, other times they have hypnotism as a power. Drusilla from Buffy/Angel could see the future, but that was because she was a seer before becoming a vampire. 

In the game Vampire the Masquerade I think one of the powers is mind reading. The speed thing is pretty common too, not to the same degree as in Twilight the movie, but usually fast enough to fuck a Human up


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2009)

China Mieville's Vampirs had super strength, agility, speed, and regeneration.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

I remember somewhere they could grow or reattach limbs or something, I forgot where though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2009)

Just look at Alucard for fuck's sake.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2009)

From Castlevania? What did that bastard do now?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 11, 2009)

Alucard from Hellsing.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 5, 2009)

Just finished the last book and it was really awesome! I hope Meyer is working on the further adventures of the Cullen Clan!


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2009)

Worst. Book. Ever.

I'd rate it on the levels of the "Tree house" series. Unlike Rowling, her style is very broken at times and really only appeals to horny adolescent teens.

Stay away. This book turned Vampires into pansies.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 5, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Worst. Book. Ever.
> 
> I'd rate it on the levels of the "Tree house" series. Unlike Rowling, her style is very broken at times and really only appeals to horny adolescent teens.
> 
> Stay away. This book turned Vampires into pansies.



Which book did you read? Only the 1st? Anyway, I enjoyed and like Harry Potter but I consider Rowling's writing style less sophisticated compared to Meyer's writing style.


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2009)

tinhamodic said:


> Just finished the last book and it was really awesome! I hope Meyer is working on the further adventures of the Cullen Clan!



Adventures? Nothing happens. It's 500 pages of teenaged angst.



tinhamodic said:


> Which book did you read? Only the 1st? Anyway, I enjoyed and like Harry Potter but I consider Rowling's writing style less sophisticated compared to Meyer's writing style.



lol, read an 11 year old's fanfiction. Same shit that Meyer writes, only Meyer has a professional editor.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 5, 2009)

tinhamodic said:


> Which book did you read? Only the 1st? Anyway, I enjoyed and like Harry Potter but I consider Rowling's writing style less sophisticated compared to Meyer's writing style.



There's a writing style in that mess?

Do tell.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 5, 2009)

I found the books interesting. Uhm yeah...I read books that were waayy better than Twilight...but still it was a goo read.  Ultimately even if you love it or hate it, it still makes you read it in one breath.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 6, 2009)

lol this thread pops up every summer  always with the time I start re-reading Twilight. This is the 3rd time I read the first 3 books and always have enjoyed them. 

P.S. If anyone has a problem with that, they can kiss Robert Pattinson's hairy ass


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 6, 2009)

tinhamodic said:


> Which book did you read? Only the 1st? Anyway, I enjoyed and like Harry Potter but I consider Rowling's writing style less sophisticated compared to Meyer's writing style.


 
I'm disgusted that you used the word "sophisticated" and "Meyer" in the same sentence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

I will be reading this book at the request of a friend...after Good Omens.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Aug 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will be reading this book at the request of a friend...after Good Omens.



Is that a book, or do you really expect supernatural retribution?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

Thewrongway said:


> Is that a book, or do you really expect supernatural retribution?



That's a book, actually a pretty famous book. Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 7, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I'm disgusted that you used the word "sophisticated" and "Meyer" in the same sentence.



LOL, ok so it's not classic literature! Don't neg me please!


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2009)

tinhamodic said:


> LOL, ok so it's not classic literature! Don't neg me please!



It's not even literature


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

it's not classic but it's alright not something to go completely ga ga over though


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 7, 2009)

Marina said:


> It's not even literature


 
Seconded.



tinhamodic said:


> LOL, ok so it's not classic literature! Don't neg me please!


 
What does classic literature have to do with anything? And I don't neg. Just saying the series is manure.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will be reading this book at the request of a friend...after Good Omens.


I say don't waste your time  
lol yeah I'm a HUGE fan of Twilight, but this series is totally _not_ for men. I know 2 guys who like the books, but they are very much into romantic books in the first place  and they (like me) don't give a rat's ass about writing style and all this shit people above me are complaining about.

I guess it depends on what type of books you like.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> I say don't waste your time
> lol yeah I'm a HUGE fan of Twilight, but this series is totally _not_ for men. I know 2 guys who like the books, but they are very much into romantic books in the first place  and they (like me) don't give a rat's ass about writing style and all this shit people above me are complaining about.
> 
> I guess it depends on what type of books you like.



I know a few men who like it and honestly writing style isn't super important to me, its more about story. There's a difference between being a good writer and a good story teller.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

Terry Pratchett is a legend though his style is famously simple as I hear. Twilight catches flak for it's characterization and poor plotting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Terry Pratchett is a legend though his style is famously simple as I hear. Twilight catches flak for it's characterization and poor plotting.



I can't tell who did what in Good Omens, the style seems a little more fleshed out than Pratchett normally does. But yeah I am not expecting Twilight to blow me away...at all.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

For the record, I have given up bashing Twilight. I have not read it and will never read it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> For the record, I have given up bashing Twilight. I have not read it and will never read it.



I admit, its a longer book than I would like to read with that kind of reputation. Bats even said that it was hysterically funny. If such a good friend hadn't asked, I would have never considered it.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Terry Pratchett is a legend though his style is famously simple as I hear. Twilight catches flak for it's characterization and poor plotting.



Pratchett's style is very, very readable and simple. I love it to bits; it perfectly underpins the complex themes, subtle humour, brilliant chacterisation and enjoyable plots.

But yeah, _Good Omens_ is a lot like Pratchett's solo writings, to the extent that you can't tell who did what. Even they get a bit vague when asked about it, not sure themselves-apparently about 60k is Pratchett's, and 45k is Gaiman's.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know a few men who like it and honestly writing style isn't super important to me, its more about story. *There's a difference between being a good writer and a good story teller*.


Exactly.



Lord Yu said:


> Terry Pratchett is a legend though his style is famously simple as I hear. *Twilight catches flak for it's characterization and poor plotting*.


From what I hear it's the writing style that most people are pissed off about, and how such book with very poor writing be very popular. But then again Twilight bashers find every fault with it for the simple fact that it's popular, because if you look at other teenage books (those with shity plot+ shity writing+ shity characterisation) you don't see anyone complaining. 

But I suppose CTK is approaching correctly i.e. not expecting anything amazing, which is true about Twilight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> From what I hear it's the writing style that most people are pissed off about, and how such book with very poor writing be very popular. But then again Twilight bashers find every fault with it for the simple fact that it's popular, because if you look at other teenage books (those with shity plot+ shity writing+ shity characterisation) you don't see anyone complaining.
> ...



Anyone who thinks Twilight is that bad should go look at this book someone posted for me on Amazon, he literally uses the wrong words over and over again. His story barely makes sense and most of the people on his site flame him over the book. People like to pretend that Twilight is this great atrocity, its more like middle of the road.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh, popular fiction is like that. You're not going to get Nabokov at the supermarket.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Meh, popular fiction is like that. You're not going to get Nabokov at the supermarket.



I posted link to what I was talking about before, but I can't remember what it was called. The Amazon review was really funny and the guy self published three books I think, all of them just as bad.


----------



## Pan-on (Aug 8, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> From what I hear it's the writing style that most people are pissed off about, and how such book with very poor writing be very popular. But then again Twilight bashers find every fault with it for the simple fact that it's popular, because if you look at other teenage books (those with shity plot+ shity writing+ shity characterisation) you don't see anyone complaining.
> ...



Nah it is the plotting that puts people off, I haven't read it but the style being bad wouldn't put me off of something like that, I wouldn't be expecting shakespear anyway.

Im curious about how much the film is similar to the book, because I found the film seriously lacking in any sort  of plot and was more about the character interaction, which was 90% them staring at one another.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 8, 2009)

Twilight is a big piece of shit, sorry, but it is. 
Harry Potter is much better and is not that good.


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2009)

Harry Potter was entertaining enough.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I posted link to what I was talking about before, but I can't remember what it was called. The Amazon review was really funny and the guy self published three books I think, all of them just as bad.


lol now I'm curious, what is the name of the writer?



Anon said:


> Nah it is the plotting that puts people off, I haven't read it but the style being bad wouldn't put me off of something like that, I wouldn't be expecting shakespear anyway.


Well, IMO the plot was constructed well (particularly in the other 2 books). But please bear in mind that I'm not comparing Twilight's to anything excellent. When I'd started reading I was happy that's it's really different from other Young Adult books. I didn't read Twilight to see what the hype was all about. 

And I haven't read Harry Potter so can't compare.



> Im curious about how much the film is similar to the book, because I found the film seriously lacking in any sort  of plot and was more about the character interaction, which was 90% them staring at one another.


Haven't seen the movie and won't ever do  I hate that monkey Robert Pattinson, and that chick who's supposed to be Bella put me off everytime I see her blank face.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> lol now I'm curious, what is the name of the writer?



Here it is, knock yourself out :ho 

I dare someone to claim Twilight is _that_ bad. 

Nice recovery.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

The Shadow God. I remember that. Makes me feel like Tolkien.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know a few men who like it and honestly writing style isn't super important to me, its more about story. There's a difference between being a good writer and a good story teller.


 
Personally, I feel anyone writing a novel should have at least a little bit of both. One will always / generally be more "catchy" than the other and it will vary from author to author, but if I wanted someone to tell me a story in that sense, I would ask for a friend to summarize it. That is what a book written too simply feels like:  Asking a friend to give me a summary.

And I've given this series a chance; I don't knock before I read. Admittedly, I made it halfway through the last one before giving up; I would prefer to read it simply so I can argue my points. 



> Meh, popular fiction is like that. You're not going to get Nabokov at the supermarket.


 
Ironically, I found _Lolita_ in mine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh  you!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The Shadow God. I remember that. Makes me feel like Tolkien.



I kind of want to read it to see just how bad it is, or to see if it lives up to the name. 

You can also buy print copies of "My Immortal" now. 



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Personally, I feel anyone writing a novel should have at least a little bit of both. One will always / generally be more "catchy" than the other and it will vary from author to author, but if I wanted someone to tell me a story in that sense, I would ask for a friend to summarize it. That is what a book written too simply feels like:  Asking a friend to give me a summary.
> 
> And I've given this series a chance; I don't knock before I read. Admittedly, I made it halfway through the last one before giving up; I would prefer to read it simply so I can argue my points.



My characters are probably my strength in my writing. But I have the ability to write in a clear manner and not drag things out. With Meyer one of the things seems to be that people say she wrote a 500 page conversation. In the movie, the best characters were Bella's friends and Edward's family (Alice pek)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Oh you!


 
It was hidden in the back, behind all of the mainstream novels. Letting out a cry of triumph, I frightened another girl flipping through _Cosmo_.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 8, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Ironically, I found _Lolita_ in mine.



Made my day


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

My H.E.B. has a copy of the Dead Sea Scrolls...what does that say


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Here it is, knock yourself out :ho
> 
> I dare someone to claim Twilight is _that_ bad.
> 
> this


I read the summary of the book first and I though it isn't that bad, but the examples in that long review made me laugh  And one reviewer claimed that this is the best book ever written!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

> I agree with Morte, a novel about the reviewer struggling to read this profane script would could be magnificent. Best done in the style of Lovecraft... Or perhaps Howard, if the reviewer has to fight the book in blood-soaked single combat.



I believe this is the way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> I read the summary of the book first and I though it isn't that bad, but the examples in that long review made me laugh  And one reviewer claimed that this is the best book ever written!!



That reviewer was probably the author. 

My favorite part is the other short reviews: 



> Don't buy this.
> 
> But if you do, I dare you to try to get more than 10 pages in without peeing your pants from laughter.





> Because of this book I have a new optimism towards the future. I now know, no matter what total piece of garbage I vomit on paper, I can get it published. Thank you, Aaron.



Not sure who these jerk offs are: 



> fast-paced!  A horrifyingly good read!  It's about time someone claimed Stephen King's throne!!





> I got to read this book as it was being written and could not wait for the next chapter to be ready. It is an incredible story that keeps you wanting more with every page you read.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Here it is, knock yourself out :ho
> 
> I dare someone to claim Twilight is _that_ bad.



OH DEAR GAWD. 

I love My Immortal, hilariously horrible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

I like how My Immortal seems to some how take any characterization from the people and then adds in trips to Hot Topic.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Goes on and on about what she wears everyday SO GOFFIK.


----------



## Horan (Aug 8, 2009)

To be honest with you, Twilight's really no good.
_His touch electrocuted me. His pale icy cold skin. _
We get it. Edward's hot okay?
How stupid.


----------



## Cair (Aug 18, 2009)

The idea I think is good.

But when SMeyer writes it...the damn thing turns into a disaster.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2009)

Well,Twilight is crap.If you want a good teen book,read Stormbreaker by Anthony Horowitz.I don't like Stormbreaker as much as I use to,but it's better than Twilight.Or you could read Meg:A Novel of Deep Terror By Steve Alten.
And if Twilight got people to love vampires,I don't see how people love a vampire like Edward over someone like Blade.


----------



## _allismine_ (Aug 24, 2009)

As mentioned before, it was an interesting concept, but the prose is dry, the plot is slow, and nearly all the characters have the personality of cardboard.

No wait, I apologize. This is still more interesting than Edward's character.

But yes, I didn't enjoy it that much. I fail to see exactly what all the hype is about. :\





Sabu935 said:


> And if Twilight got people to love vampires,I don't see how people love a vampire like Edward over someone like Blade.


Well, Edward would blind Blade with the mystical power of glitterskin, of course.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 25, 2009)

This has probably been posted many times, but I stumbled across this quote by Robert Pattinson and quite liked it:

_When you read the [Twilight series], it’s like saying ‘Edward Cullen is so beautiful I creamed myself’. I mean every line is like that. He’s the most ridiculous person who’s so amazing at everything. I think a lot of actors tried to play that aspect. I just couldn’t do it. And the more I read the script, the more I hated this guy, so that’s how I played him, as a manic-depressive who hates himself. Plus, he’s a 108 year-old virgin, so there’s clearly some issues there._

That's pretty neat. I found the movie to be unintentionally hilarious, but I liked the way he approached the role.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> This has probably been posted many times, but I stumbled across this quote by Robert Pattinson and quite liked it:
> 
> _When you read the [Twilight series], it?s like saying ?Edward Cullen is so beautiful I creamed myself?. I mean every line is like that. He?s the most ridiculous person who?s so amazing at everything. I think a lot of actors tried to play that aspect. I just couldn?t do it. And the more I read the script, the more I hated this guy, so that?s how I played him, as a manic-depressive who hates himself. Plus, he?s a 108 year-old virgin, so there?s clearly some issues there._
> 
> That's pretty neat. I found the movie to be unintentionally hilarious, but I liked the way he approached the role.



I'm not sure if its a shot at her writing or a pretty smart, realistic portrayal of what she actually described in the book. I could see someone who was that amazingly fantastic to everyone else hating themselves.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 6, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> _When you read the [Twilight series], it?s like saying ?Edward Cullen is so beautiful I creamed myself?. I mean every line is like that. He?s the most ridiculous person who?s so amazing at everything. I think a lot of actors tried to play that aspect. I just couldn?t do it. And the more I read the script, the more I hated this guy, so that?s how I played him, as a manic-depressive who hates himself. Plus, he?s a 108 year-old virgin, so there?s clearly some issues there._



He's Wesley Crusher un-dead.


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2009)

Terrible series is terrible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2009)

I remember seeing a woman from England saying that Meyer was better than Stephen King.


----------



## Supercalifragilisticexpia (Sep 15, 2009)

She had a pretty good story line, but her writing is terrible. She's like Jodi Picoult.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think the books are amazing but I enjoyed reading them. They got annoying at times though, I really hated the shitty ending too.


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 15, 2009)

.............I find it silly that Twilight is in the Literature Section... Because if that horrific rapeage of the Vampire Mythos that is starring a Mary Sue and Gary Stu's, then you might as well consider fanfiction as Literature.... Actually, I read fanfiction better than this hollow, mind numbing, and stupid Saga that gives me a gagging sensation any time someone speaks of this... abomination to literature in any positive matter.... 

If people want a good vampire book, go pick up Bram Stoker's Dracula, my all time favorite book ever.

-End Rant and my appearance in the topic..... <_<'


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 15, 2009)

_The_ worst series I have ever read. Terrible, boring characters that never get developed, and those with potential are cast aside for the sake of their 'love' story. There is no storyline at all. 

Anyone reading this, don't waste your time and brain cells unless you truly want to critique it.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 15, 2009)

Recommended for: Anyone who wants to lose thousands of braincells in less than 20 minutes  .


----------



## blackbird (Sep 15, 2009)

To an extent, Twilight is like Dan Brown novels and the Harry Potter series. They will never be great pieces of literature but they're easy to read, thick enough to make you feel like an intellectual and are set in universes rejecting the stone carved reality of today.

An amusing list of alternatives to people thinking of picking up the series can be found here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

How many people here flaming the book read it all or more than one of them? It scares me that people keep reading something so bad .


----------



## isanon (Sep 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How many people here flaming the book read it all or more than one of them? It scares me that people keep reading something so bad .


i havent read a single pice of this piece of crap but unfortunaly i think my cousine have recited every word in the books for me 

god damn i want to be allowed to spar again so i can beat the living crap out of her


----------



## Mαri (Sep 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How many people here flaming the book read it all or more than one of them? It scares me that people keep reading something so bad .



Unfortunately, there are actually people who like it  .

Poor souls  .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

isanon said:


> i havent read a single pice of this piece of crap but unfortunaly i think my cousine have recited every word in the books for me
> 
> god damn i want to be allowed to spar again so i can beat the living crap out of her



Maybe you should try it for yourself? 



Mariko-Chan said:


> Unfortunately, there are actually people who like it  .
> 
> Poor souls  .



I've never read it, but one of my very best friends does like it  and I respect her opinions and tastes so I don't talk about the people who enjoy it.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm compelled to say I neither enjoyed nor disliked these books. It was interesting enough, but there was no real plot or character development


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I'm compelled to say I neither enjoyed nor disliked these books. It was interesting enough, but there was no real plot or character development





That, in turn, has me intrigued; if you didn't think there was any substance to the plot or the way characters developed, what did you find interesting about the books?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> That, in turn, has me intrigued; if you didn't think there was any substance to the plot or the way characters developed, what did you find interesting about the books?


Well, possibly that it was full of words.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 15, 2009)

I daresay that's not a unique trait amongst books.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 21, 2009)

I view Twilight as a self-insert story that succeeds in its purpose. Detailed description of Bella was deliberately left out of the books so that the readers could "slip into her shoes" easier. She describes herself as average-looking, but acknowledges that she can look pretty under the right circumstances. Speaking as a teenage girl, a lot of us view ourselves that way. But then we see no less than five boys think that Bella is beautiful, most importantly _Edward_. The vampire-angel among mortals calls the lowly, mundane female beautiful. And he tells her that she?s special! Bella keeps describing herself as average and unimpressive next to Edward?s Adonis-like beauty, but Edward thinks that the Average Everygirl is special and wonderful just the way she is. The reader I mean, Bella, doesn?t have to try to be anything, because she?s unique and valuable just by being herself.

Another example of this is Bella?s hobbies. Namely her lack of them. She cooks dinner for her father, which makes her seem responsible and provides some comic relief at Charlie?s expense. She reads Jane Austen and other classic authors and loves books, but only mentions this when it?s heavily plot-relevant. We don?t see her make comparisons between her life and the novels she reads, beyond the comparisons made to the plot-relevant book of the novel (Romeo and Juliet for New Moon and Wuthering Heights for Eclipse). We only hear about her actually reading one of these books once: during Twilight Bella reads from an anthology of Jane Austen works she has, but gives up in frustration because all the heroes? names remind her too much of Edward. Her main hobby that we hear about is doing homework to distract herself. She?s smart and apparently good in school, but never so smart or engaged that the average teenage girl who would pick up the book in the first place can?t relate to her.

This lack of personality, goals, or a life outside of Edward is precisely what makes Bella so effective as a self-insert character. She doesn?t have enough to set her apart and alienate her from most readers. She doesn?t have a dream that the reader could never picture herself caring about or any hobbies that the reader finds unbearably boring. She uses larger words in her thoughts than your average teenager, but it?s easier to ignore that when the book itself is written and therefore expected to have better grammar than the average thought does. During New Moon, Bella describes herself as a house that only has a front room and needs someone else to build up the rest. She was using this to describe how empty she felt after Edward left, but I think it describes her character in general fairly well. There's a foundation laid for "Bella", but the reader has to fill her in.


----------



## Weasel (Sep 24, 2009)

I probably will have anyone against me but I didn`t like Twilight at all. I stopped reading halfway trough the book. It was a pain in the a**. It seemed Bella and Edward only were talking about how much they want each other and how much not, and that she wants him but he can`t. It bored me. I really missed the story. Though I enjoyed the movie, I can`t tell how accurate the movie is to the book, but it was atleast entertaining.


----------



## Nishiva (Sep 24, 2009)

Love said:


> I was searching online for a certain book that my friend recommended to me, me and a couple of my friends sort of have a vampire craze (but its more of an inside joke) and she told me about this really good vampire book she read, well, while i was looking for it I found another book about vampires(called "Twilight") that had won awards and was said to be very good, so i went to my library and sighed it out. If you love vampire books then you defininitly hafta check out this book, I LOVED IT!!! And ther is three more books in the series to come.



Haha, I buyed that book for English. I read it and it was amusing in some way. _I didn't expect that vampireskin would glitter though xD_
The movie was ok. but I liked the book more. 

In my opinion it's not bad, but I don't really love it either. I don't feel like reading New Moon, or any other part of the serie.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey so I have a question for somebody who read Breaking Dawn.  So when they said that Jacob Black immediately imprints renesmee what the fuck does that mean?


----------



## Cheia (Mar 1, 2010)

I read all 4 books some time ago. It's not very well written, that's true, but it's good for entertaining.


Shadow said:


> Hey so I have a question for somebody who read Breaking Dawn.  So when they said that Jacob Black immediately imprints renesmee what the fuck does that mean?


It means that he falls in love the moment he sees her. She is just a baby when that happens, so his love is just brotherly in the beginning.


----------



## Kiki (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't stand them. The author doesn't know how to tell a story.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Hey so I have a question for somebody who read Breaking Dawn.  So when they said that Jacob Black immediately imprints renesmee what the fuck does that mean?



It means true love at first sight. Just like Bella and Eddy-kins.



Ngure said:


> I can't stand them. The author doesn't know how to tell a story.



She knows how to tell one, but she didn't want to do research on her subjects and backgrounds so it all ended up failing.


----------



## ikarishipping (Mar 3, 2010)

Ngure said:


> I can't stand them. The author doesn't know how to tell a story.



Agreed.  Her romance is not the best   I can accept the sucky romance in Harry Potter because it's mostly action, adventure, and fantasy, not romance, so they have an excuse.

At first I liked it, then my friend made some good points, now I hate it.

By the way, I think their should be a poll for this thread.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone else consider Edward Cullen's behavior psychotic? The dude bruises her all over and it's justified, because "oh, he didn't mean it".


----------



## Sillay (Mar 4, 2010)

I've tried really hard to keep neutral on this book, but it's just too easy for me to slip into ranting about Twilight. 

Edward and Bella's relationship is _abusive_. He removes the engine from her car, he deliberately stops her from seeing Jacob, and he has his sister put her under house arrest while he's away. It's perfectly clear that he's in control in the relationship. Bella may think she has some say in their relationship, but in reality, even down to every kiss, it's him whose calling the shots. 

The fact that he stalked Bella and watched her when she was asleep disturbs me. Even scarier is him abusing his ability of mind-reading and going into her friends' minds so he can find out her thoughts and activities. 

And, IMO, the worst part of it is the fact that nine-ten year old read this and find this romantic. I seriously don't get how having your boyfriend stalk and control you is romantic.



			
				Dark Plague said:
			
		

> The dude bruises her all over and it's justified, because "oh, he didn't mean it".


Like....emotionally bruising? New Moon is great proof of this.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

No, Breaking Dawn. After sex Bella has bruises all over her body.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 4, 2010)

Sillay said:


> I've tried really hard to keep neutral on this book, but it's just too easy for me to slip into ranting about Twilight.
> 
> Edward and Bella's relationship is _abusive_. He removes the engine from her car, he deliberately stops her from seeing Jacob, and he has his sister put her under house arrest while he's away. It's perfectly clear that he's in control in the relationship. Bella may think she has some say in their relationship, but in reality, even down to every kiss, it's him whose calling the shots.
> 
> ...



Precisely, though written by a woman, this is an incredibly chauvinist book.


----------



## Circe (Mar 6, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Hey so I have a question for somebody who read Breaking Dawn.  So when they said that Jacob Black immediately imprints renesmee what the fuck does that mean?


A hellchild is fine, too. 

Paedophilia is a-ok.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 6, 2010)

The whole use of the word "imprint" makes me think Meyer doesn't know what it actually means.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 6, 2010)

Circe said:


> A hellchild is fine, too.
> 
> Paedophilia is a-ok.



"Oh wait, no it's not like that, he loves her in a different way, and then, when she becomes some random age, he'll love her in that way you're thinking....i think"

Totally odd concept.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2010)

She fully "matures" at the age of 7. 

So Jacob will put his cock in a 7 year old that looks like an 18 year old.


----------



## eliana (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't read a Twilight book before. But I watched the movie and it was teriffic! (it had a good message and concept behind it)

So yah I know what you mean by..."Twilight book is awesome!" It must be really good at concept in words then


----------



## jugni (Mar 8, 2010)

I liked it while I was reading at first, but then I began to notice so many problems with the characterization and the theme. I did not like the fact how Edward's behavior was glorified and how Bella always seemed to describe his beauty. I liked the fact it was about vampires and wolves, but I found so many things in the story to be over dramatic, and I did not like how young girls also glorified Edward's character and wanted similar partner. (No, when your partner says that he can almost kill you but does not wish to because they love you, I do not find it as compliment but rather a threat....also, he was stalking her, controlling her...that behavior is not romantic in my opinion)


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 9, 2010)

eliana said:


> I haven't read a Twilight book before. But I watched the movie and it was teriffic! (it had a good message and concept behind it)
> 
> So yah I know what you mean by..."Twilight book is awesome!" It must be really good at concept in words then



Really? Poor directing, poor acting, and a poor script generally don't equate to a good movie. In fact, I'm relatively certain they have categories for "best" in good movies.

Robert Pattinson and Kristen Bell can't act. Watch the movie "Adventureland". It's a far better movie but you'll also notice Kristen acts the same way in this one too. Sort of like an emo female Jack Nicholson. 
As for Robert Pattinson, his best movie is Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. And how long was he in the movie? 10 minutes maybe?

The only time a bad book makes itself into a great film is in the case of "The Godfather".

And on a different note.
Did anyone else find it offensive that Meyer(s?) mentioned Wuthering Heights. First off, they she writes it in the story makes it seem like the greatest novel ever. And secondly, now every fan girl wants to read it and then considers herself "deep" or "an intellectual".

I remember reading the fourth book and thinking, "Wow, this isn't godawful", and then what happens? Nothing. So very anti-climactic.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea, I can't stand how Meyer keeps mentioning those classical books and thinking she is better than them.



> (it had a good message and concept behind it)



What the shit? Is this a troll?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> What the shit? Is this a troll?



Ha! 
And another point: Catherine Hardwicke gives female directors a bad name. Thank god for Katherine Bigelow (may have spelled that wrong but it's the woman who did The Hurt Locker)


----------



## ali8604 (Mar 11, 2010)

My friend borrowed me the entire Twilight series and its a struggle just getting through New Moon. The writing style isn't difficult to read but very little happens for pages upon pages. Bella bitching and moaning about Edward doesn't count and it doesn't help that I think both Bella and Edward are extremely unlikeable either.


----------



## Koi (Mar 12, 2010)

I think what bothers me the most is that Bella's sole place inside the story is _being a love interest_.  That's it.  She literally does nothing else.  SMeyer claims Bella's defining role is all about ~making choices~ but it's not like she ever has to a) actually _do anything_ or b) deal with the consequences of her ~decisions.  She does nothing by herself and has to rely on other characters for _everything_ and lets others basically dictate her life.  Strong feminist woman, indeed!


----------



## ali8604 (Mar 12, 2010)

Koi said:


> I think what bothers me the most is that Bella's sole place inside the story is _being a love interest_.  That's it.  She literally does nothing else.  SMeyer claims Bella's defining role is all about ~making choices~ but it's not like she ever has to a) actually _do anything_ or b) deal with the consequences of her ~decisions.  She does nothing by herself and has to rely on other characters for _everything_ and lets others basically dictate her life.  Strong feminist woman, indeed!



Pretty much this. 

Really what did this girl do before Edward came into her life? Stare at the walls all day? She has no hobbies and any friends she has outside of the Cullen family and Jacob are deemed as unworthy or are unflatteringly described. Bella's so pathetic in New Moon that I can't even feel sorry for her. It's just annoying.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 12, 2010)

ali8604 said:


> My friend borrowed me the entire Twilight series and its a struggle just getting through New Moon. The writing style isn't difficult to read but very little happens for pages upon pages. Bella bitching and moaning about Edward doesn't count and it doesn't help that I think both Bella and Edward are extremely unlikeable either.



Yep and it doesn't get better till the last one. And even then, it's just humorous, not exciting like Meyer intended it to be.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Jun 23, 2010)

I especially like how everyone glorifies Meyer as if she's the greatest thing since sliced bread.  The movies suck and the books sucked.  The characters are so predictable it's pathetic.  Honestly if this is what today's society considers good books I'll just continue to reread ones I've read before.  That is definitely more appealing than trying to read anything that Meyer writes.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't understand why people hate it so much. I read all 4 books, it wasn't a "OMG BEST BOOK EVA " but it wasn't that bad either. 
I don't try to analyze it too much, it's a book for entertainment and it served it's purpose: it entertained me. 
It's Twilight haters that annoy me more than fans, to be honest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2010)

Ina said:


> I don't understand why people hate it so much. I read all 4 books, it wasn't a "OMG BEST BOOK EVA " but it wasn't that bad either.
> I don't try to analyze it too much, it's a book for entertainment and it served it's purpose: it entertained me.
> It's Twilight haters that annoy me more than fans, to be honest.


Writers hate it because they're jealous and other readers seem to hate it based on a bandwagon thing, I have watched the movies, they're not godawful and they're actually more enjoyable than some movies people claim are the best thing ever. 

A lot of the time people just hate anything that's popular and a lot of the reasons given for their hatred don't even make sense, like them complain about the sparkling thing or saying the vampires are pussified (which is dumb, the vampires in Twilight are some of the strongest I've seen in fiction).


----------



## custard (Jun 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Writers hate it because they're jealous



I don't think it is _just_ writers that are jealous; most people who have read the saga wish that they could think up so much stupid shit, put it into words and look up big, technical words in the dictionary to make it seem really grown up, and then become famous from it.

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the saga, but I can't stand the fans who hail SMeyer as an author greater than Ann Rice.


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 24, 2010)

Ina said:


> I don't understand why people hate it so much. I read all 4 books, it wasn't a "OMG BEST BOOK EVA " but it wasn't that bad either.
> I don't try to analyze it too much, it's a book for entertainment and it served it's purpose: it entertained me.
> It's Twilight haters that annoy me more than fans, to be honest.



My reasons for loathing it are pretty much summarized  Though looking back, I feel like my rant should be longer than that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2010)

custard said:


> I don't think it is _just_ writers that are jealous; most people who have read the saga wish that they could think up so much stupid shit, put it into words and look up big, technical words in the dictionary to make it seem really grown up, and then become famous from it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the saga, but I can't stand the fans who hail SMeyer as an author greater than Ann Rice.



A lot of writers bitch about it because they're trying away at something that goes above the heads of most people or is just plain uninteresting and they would like to think their intellectual prowess was paying off but they don't realize that a lot of it is the elitist, condescending nature of their work that makes it uninteresting and thus they blame Meyer and others like her for bringing the writing world down. 

Anne Rice really isn't all that great either. Its a lot of purple prose and emo vampires and most of the books after like the second one are just madness.


----------



## custard (Jun 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A lot of writers bitch about it because they're trying away at something that goes above the heads of most people or is just plain uninteresting and they would like to think their intellectual prowess was paying off but they don't realize that a lot of it is the elitist, condescending nature of their work that makes it uninteresting and thus they blame Meyer and others like her for bringing the writing world down.
> 
> Anne Rice really isn't all that great either. Its a lot of purple prose and emo vampires and most of the books after like the second one are just madness.



Possibly true, but the majority of Twilight haters aren't really writers, so much as bookworms who've read better material in stuff like fanfiction online from 15 year olds - or that is the impression I've had from talking to quite a few Twilight haters.

Anne Rice is a good author, not great though - but she is far superior to SMeyer in the way of plot development, character depth and building, and writing style.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2010)

custard said:


> Possibly true, but the majority of Twilight haters aren't really writers, so much as bookworms who've read better material in stuff like fanfiction online from 15 year olds - or that is the impression I've had from talking to quite a few Twilight haters.
> 
> Anne Rice is a good author, not great though - but she is far superior to SMeyer in the way of plot development, character depth and building, and writing style.


As a person who worked for a site, reading fan fiction and reviewing it I can tell you Meyer's stuff is light years ahead of the average fan fic mostly based on the fact it's not gay sex between straight characters, rape or out of character. Then it has also been _spell checked _a thing that fan fiction has yet to discover. 

Honestly 90% of published fiction >>> 90% of Fan Fiction. There are books worse than Meyer out there by far and there are definitely fan fictions out there far worse. 

People need to stop acting as if everything they hate is the worst thing ever, there are books that are barely readable, like this: 



That's a bad book.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> I think what bothers me the most is that Bella's sole place inside the story is _being a love interest_.  That's it.  She literally does nothing else.  SMeyer claims Bella's defining role is all about ~making choices~ but it's not like she ever has to a) actually _do anything_ or b) deal with the consequences of her ~decisions.  She does nothing by herself and has to rely on other characters for _everything_ and lets others basically dictate her life.  Strong feminist woman, indeed!



Basically. And the writing is so predictable that you know that she's obviously going to end up with Edward.

So really...all that so called "choosing" is pointless.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 24, 2010)

i don't like how shallow bella's character is. srsly - wanting to become a vampire so she can look all beautiful and glittery to match edward?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Basically. And the writing is so predictable that you know that she's obviously going to end up with Edward.
> 
> So really...all that so called "choosing" is pointless.



There was virtually no suspense in the third book because of this. The main plot was a love triangle, but the back cover of book 1 had made it obvious that Bella would always choose Edward no matter what. It's not even predictable writing so much as the fact that she _outright says it_.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> i don't like how shallow bella's character is. srsly - wanting to become a vampire so she can look all beautiful and glittery to match edward?



"I guess my brain will never work right. At least I'm pretty."
Breaking Dawn, Chapter 20, p.406





Erendhyl said:


> There was virtually no suspense in the third book because of this. The main plot was a love triangle, but the back cover of book 1 had made it obvious that Bella would always choose Edward no matter what. It's not even predictable writing so much as the fact that she _outright says it_.



Yea, pretty much this.


----------



## custard (Jun 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As a person who worked for a site, reading fan fiction and reviewing it I can tell you Meyer's stuff is light years ahead of the average fan fic mostly based on the fact it's not gay sex between straight characters, rape or out of character. Then it has also been _spell checked _a thing that fan fiction has yet to discover.
> 
> Honestly 90% of published fiction >>> 90% of Fan Fiction. There are books worse than Meyer out there by far and there are definitely fan fictions out there far worse.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, but I didn't say the majority of fanfiction was better.



> bookworms who've read better material in stuff like fanfiction online from 15 year olds



They have read better material which has been written by 15 year olds under the category of fanfiction - a little different than saying Twilight being worse than the majority of fanfiction, lol.

Wow, that book really does sound bad, I mean.. what the fuck? Someone published that?! oO



> "Trapped under a beam with the countdown ticking away, the monster just on the other side of the battered door, and my friends are trying to free me, I look up at them and yell, "Go on without me. I'll be alright. I'll hold him off while you escape!" And my friends, because they know my sacrifice won't be in vain, make their getaway and when the monster breaks through just as the explosives go off, I know I died saving the lives of my dearest friends."



If that really is part of the book, I would wring the authors neck if I ever met him..


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't hate the book, perse; but it's also incredibly annoying to see "oh, you're just jealous" as a sort of bizarre logic as to why I don't like it.

I don't like it because it's among the _worst_ writing I've ever read in publication.  No, not the absolute worst, but the fact that the writing, premise, story telling, pacing, suspense, characterization and language is so insipidly vanilla, unmotivated and simply uninteresting is unsettling--if only because of its popularity and influence on its viewers. Yes, I went there.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 24, 2010)

I remember that Chee. I also remember a shitstorm where fans suddenly hated the series because of Breaking Dawn.


----------



## Badass SnoCone (Jun 24, 2010)

TWILIGHT SUCKS ASS END OF STORY.


----------



## Outsider2000 (Jun 24, 2010)

*I Say!*



Badass SnoCone said:


> TWILIGHT SUCKS ASS END OF STORY.



I do say, my dear friend, but I believe that is a bit of an exaggeration.  It could not be possible for neither a novel nor a film to, excuse my failure to be verbose,  'suck' the cheek or the anus of a rectum, however bad either one may be.

Now I have not read the book, so I shall hold my opinion back on it.  But I did see the first film.  It led me to regurgitate a bile most vile from my ears.  The bile, unfortunately, landed on my good friend, Nexus.  He died.  I've contemplated revenge on Nexus by killing Stephanie Meyer, but the problem with 'an eye for an eye' is that everyone's already blind after watching the movie.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 24, 2010)

I love the Twilight Saga.


----------



## Badass SnoCone (Jun 24, 2010)

Outsider2000 said:


> I do say, my dear friend, but I believe that is a bit of an exaggeration.  It could not be possible for neither a novel nor a film to, excuse my failure to be verbose,  'suck' the cheek or the anus of a rectum, however bad either one may be.
> 
> Now I have not read the book, so I shall hold my opinion back on it.  But I did see the first film.  It led me to regurgitate a bile most vile from my ears.  The bile, unfortunately, landed on my good friend, Nexus.  He died.  I've contemplated revenge on Nexus by killing Stephanie Meyer, but the problem with 'an eye for an eye' is that everyone's already blind after watching the movie.




Fuck you                     .


----------



## Outsider2000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Badass SnoCone said:


> Fuck you                     .



Was that to me, or the giant talking orange above you?

Or is that a tangerine?



EDIT: Ah!  I see.  Yes.  My apologies, tangerine/orange.


----------



## Badass SnoCone (Jun 24, 2010)

Outsider Gets it OUT!

Doesn't have the same ring as 

insider gets it in. 


But, twilight sucks.


----------



## Kitsune Inferno (Jun 25, 2010)

Twilight stole most of my family. I was the only survivor. I must now avenge my family and betray my village because of it.

Yes folks, Twilight RUINED Sasuke.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't hate the book, perse; but it's also incredibly annoying to see "oh, you're just jealous" as a sort of bizarre logic as to why I don't like it.
> 
> I don't like it because it's among the _worst_ writing I've ever read in publication.  No, not the absolute worst, but the fact that the writing, premise, story telling, pacing, suspense, characterization and language is so insipidly vanilla, unmotivated and simply uninteresting is unsettling--if only because of its popularity and influence on its viewers. Yes, I went there.



I say that because most writing sites I go to the conversation always ends up being how this person is better than her and their book should be more well received because its smarter/better/funnier/sexier/etc than Twilight.


----------



## Divi (Jun 25, 2010)

Authors hate Twilight because it's popular. Don't get me wrong, it's not envy, it's just jealousy. Look it up, there's a distinct difference. But seeing as Twilight got incredibly hyped, the talented authors who don't get recognition kind of sit back going "What the shit is this?" 

It's like you're the best person for a promotion, but then the guy who likes to jam pencils up his nose and then tries to write by bashing his chin on a piece of paper gets the job instead. 

The reason why I specifically dislike Twilight is because it paints a stereotypical view on romance, and it killed everything I ever loved about vampires and werewolves. (Who are not really werewolves but shape-shifters. )

And as for Breaking Dawn, I'm still not over the fact that Jacob ended up banging Renesmee. The argument that it's just "a close bond" is bullshit because Edward called Jacob his son. You don't call your hated rival your son unless he's banging your daughter and there's nothing you can do about it. 

But to each his own. It's not like I don't have any guilty pleasures that make me want to hang my head in shame but still secretly indulge in them. :ho


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2010)

Actually, Twilight paints a goddamn terrifying and downright unsettling view of romance, and these girls eat it up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

Not to mention all the female paedophiles that are in the open and no one calls out.


----------



## isanon (Jul 2, 2010)

ScarletDivinity said:


> Authors hate Twilight because it's popular. Don't get me wrong, it's not envy, it's just jealousy.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb72V_4N5ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## isanon (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Actually, Twilight paints a goddamn terrifying and downright unsettling view of romance, and these girls eat it up.



oh you are just jealus because your gf dont come back for more after you have brutaly raped her


----------



## Divi (Jul 2, 2010)

isanon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb72V_4N5ko[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, Stephen King. :ho


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 2, 2010)

isanon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb72V_4N5ko[/YOUTUBE]



Damn! I was gonna post it! 

Oh and did anyone find out what they're doing for the fourth movie? They're splitting it into two movies. Now what is the Harry Potter series doing for their last movie? Could Twilight be trying to capitalize and take a leaf out of Harry Potter when in reality their book can easily be fit into one movie? 

...

The thing is, what Playboy did to boys, Twilight is doing to girls. Setting unrealistic expectations for what the opposite sex should be like. And is it just me or have we all read the Twilight series before? *cough* Pride and Prejudice *cough* Romeo and Juliet *cough*


----------



## Divi (Jul 2, 2010)

Johnny Rotten said:


> Damn! I was gonna post it!
> 
> Oh and did anyone find out what they're doing for the fourth movie? They're splitting it into two movies. Now what is the Harry Potter series doing for their last movie? Could Twilight be trying to capitalize and take a leaf out of Harry Potter when in reality their book can easily be fit into one movie?
> 
> ...



Wuthering Heights. Etc, etc. I've also had long debates over the resemblance between True Blood/Sookie Stackhouse Series and Twilight. 

I agree, though. Twilight is porn for girls, rage for published authors, and frustration for men.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 2, 2010)

So I'm an aspiring writer, and I can't criticise a turgid and soulless novel because it's popular?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I say that because most writing sites I go to the conversation always ends up being how this person is better than her and their book should be more well received because its smarter/better/funnier/sexier/etc than Twilight.



Well then criticise that argument, and don't just make gross generalisations. What you're doing is assigning fatuous arguments to people and then telling them they're wrong because they made a fatuous argument; and then you're saying "most writers" make that argument based on some very vague anecdote.

For some reason this has me really wound up.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 2, 2010)

ScarletDivinity said:


> Wuthering Heights. Etc, etc. I've also had long debates over the resemblance between True Blood/Sookie Stackhouse Series and Twilight.
> 
> I agree, though. Twilight is porn for girls, rage for published authors, and frustration for men.



I've gotten that too. Some girl told me how much she hated True Blood because it ripped off Twilight. I nearly had to sit from laughing. I told her all about Jane Austen and the Bard, even mentioning Anne Rice and Bram Stoker. She had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. And she's the same age as me!


----------



## Divi (Jul 2, 2010)

Johnny Rotten said:


> I've gotten that too. Some girl told me how much she hated True Blood because it ripped off Twilight. I nearly had to sit from laughing. I told her all about Jane Austen and the Bard, even mentioning Anne Rice and Bram Stoker. She had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. And she's the same age as me!



If I had a dollar for every time a fan said to me that all of those ripped off Twilight.  Just... what the fuck. They say the same thing about The Vampire Diaries, which once again is based off books that are older than Twatlight. And Smeyer having putten a stamp on the Wuthering Heights books that says: "This inspired Twilight!" ruined it for me completely. Seriously, it's like she's trying to ruin everything ever.


----------



## bludvein (Aug 31, 2011)

Honestly, im not jumping on the hate bandwagon or anything, but I HATE THESE BOOKS.

A couple months ago I had never even *heard* of Twilight. One of my mother's friends convinced me to try the series because it was popular among teenagers. Biggest mistake I ever made listening to her. She should have said it was popular among teenage girls.  

I didn't even make it all the way through the first one. Not only was the writing atrocious, the message it sends to teenage girls is seriously disturbing. Somehow its dreamy to have a guy stalk you and spy on you while your sleeping?

Afterwords, I get on the internet to look at the reviews(which I should've done beforehand, I know) and find out that teenage girls across the country are lapping this crap up like quality literature. 

I can understand the rage among readers and certain authors. This is the most derivative drivel I have EVER tried to read, and I have tried to read some pretty terrible novels. How it ever managed to sell is beyond my understanding. Not only did it sell, its being compared to famous authors?

I have seen better stories from amateur novelists in magazines. This is the kind of story you could expect to find on smashwords. Actually, scratch that, I have read some pretty decent self-published novels on there. It doesn't even rate that.

I'm left going WTF ,


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 7, 2011)

lostris out of curiosity you say there are more reasons then her blood smells good and he's beautiful ( I really doubt it from that last one 3/4 of the book is a thesaurus, why does everyone ignore that part?) care to specifically list them?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Actually, Twilight paints a goddamn terrifying and downright unsettling view of romance, and these girls eat it up.



 Agreed that's exactly how I was feeling about this whole Twilight series.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2011)

Love said:


> I was searching online for a certain book that my friend recommended to me, me and a couple of my friends sort of have a vampire craze (but its more of an inside joke) and she told me about this really good vampire book she read, well, while i was looking for it I found another book about vampires(called "Twilight") that had won awards and was said to be very good, so i went to my library and sighed it out. If you love vampire books then you defininitly hafta check out this book, I LOVED IT!!! And ther is three more books in the series to come.


So young. So naive.

This is where it all started.


----------



## Royal Armada (Sep 18, 2011)

I have some kind of complitist (is that even a word?) disorder. Once I started reading it I was compelled to read it though. I didn't really like it but I think that's because I have man parts.

It's clear that the author is completely and utterly infatuated with Edward. The way she wrote the books wasn't like a regular narrative. It seemed more like it was taken from the diary of an infatuated school girl.

 I suppose it did give me some incentive to continue with my own books. I think if this series could get published then aspiring authors shouldn't give up.


----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 1, 2011)

100% male and I love this book.  The whole series, really, but the first is my favourite.  Judge me if you want, but I've enjoyed hundreds of hours of my life reading and rereading these books. <3  And not to be a hipster or anything, but I totally liked these books before they were cool.  Before they were even out really.  My Jr. High Librarian's daughter is Stephenie's editor so I got a  pre-release copy of all four books lol.

Stephenie's on of the few authors I've met in person.  She's lovely. <3


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh don't worry, they're not cool so you're not really a hipster


----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 7, 2011)

They were cool before the movies started, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

cool as a sweaty penguin on a broom closet full of nerds


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 7, 2011)

i think its perfectly acceptable to enjoy these books for what they are


----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe you weren't in high school when the first two books came out?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2011)

No. I was in the graveyard mourning for the death of American Literature


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 15, 2011)

Can someone _please_ explain to me why I should read the books? I laughed my ass off at the first movie and now my friend is trying to persuade me to read the books too, but if they're like the movies, I think I'll pass...


----------



## Rosalia Scholastica (Dec 15, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Can someone _please_ explain to me why I should read the books? I laughed my ass off at the first movie and now my friend is trying to persuade me to read the books too, but if they're like the movies, I think I'll pass...



Pass. Seriously, these books suck. I wasted my time reading the books. THEY SUCK ASS. SPARKLY VAMPIRE? There is no originality in this book. The whole family doesn't drink human blood thing totally came from Disney's littlest vampire movie. Anne Rice is a better read. Go read her Vampire books.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 16, 2011)

Anne is better, but certainly not by much.

And there's much more substantial reasons not to read this book, a good portion of them purely technical and grammar-related.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 17, 2011)

I fuckin' hate Anne Rice. :<


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 18, 2011)

NOTHING is worse then this series. PERIOD. It could be anything, a song, a poem, a book, a movie, anything. like rule 34 of the internet if it exists it's automatically better than anything to do with stephanie meyer. It's like rule 34 but it doesn't just cover the internet and porn, it covers the internet, porn, and anything anywhere on and offline.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

^  I see the hate runs deep.


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a poorly written series that unintentionally depicts an unhealthy relationship, but I read through them easily and enjoyed them for what they were.

I personally think Anne Rice is much worse; her overly descriptive style is very off putting. I got halfway through the _Queen of the Damned_ and then dropped it.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

I must say I love all of the Anne Rice hate.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2011)

Tbph, I think the hate for Twilight is obviously affected by its huge popularity. I've only seen the first movie and never read any of the books and it was OK for the most part. I wouldn't exactly be thrilled to see the rest of the movies, but the first one wasn't horrible. I guess the books would be more of a time investment though.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 20, 2011)

can't say i hate the books, because i've never read them, but i love the rage it spawns.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it is more about the mainstreamization of such a thing as Mormon vampire abortions


----------



## Table (Dec 31, 2011)

So much hate in this thread.  I'm happy knowing that every person who hates Anne Rice or Stephanie Meyer wasted some of their lives writing about it. Ha!  You'll never get those seconds back!!! 





Anyway, I actually greatly enjoyed the Twilight series.  I was stuck in a cabin in the middle of the woods for a week with no internet, phone, television, or books, so I trekked (or drove) two hours to civilisation (WalMart) and let's just say the selection was slim.  Either I chose the bible, romance novels with naked men on the cover (a no go, cause I was with family) or Twilight.

So thank you Stephanie Meyer, for saving my sanity.  Guys I love Twilight.  Went through all the books in a week, sitting on a rock by the river sparkling like a Cullen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2011)

Most people hating this boil down to jealousy or this dumb anti popularity that some people have. If you can waste time bitching about how awful Twilight is you can put time toward doing something productive to further your own dreams.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2012)

> who hates Anne Rice or Stephanie Meyer wasted some of their lives writing about it. Ha! You'll never get those seconds back!!!


Not as much as the people who wasted hours watching/reading it

Although
I've de-programed plenty of people away from the twilight fandom by now, and having something so terrible and easy to crucify on every single issue is also a good tool when I want to describe things that I like or don't like about books, or as a fucking nasty strawman to use when making fun of women or just general youth today

Seriously, Twilight is a genuine gift from heavens to assholes everyone, because there were dumb asses everywhere long before it came out, but we didn't know who they were.
Now they all wear the same t-shirt!


----------



## Akaikumo (Jan 17, 2012)

Puppetry said:


> I personally think Anne Rice is much worse; her overly descriptive style is very off putting. I got halfway through the _Queen of the Damned_ and then dropped it.



Her overly descriptive style is the reason why I love her books but I get what you said, sometimes it's hard to keep reading because it can be heavy or boring.

However, I can't stand Meyer's poor writing, I feel like I'm reading a book written by a twelve years old girl.

..Still I'm not a hater of Meyer's stories.


----------

